# Show off your Seiko SKX013 (and other mid size divers)!



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

There seems to be so many SKX007 and 009's out there - and with good reason. They're great watches! However, I'd like to pay homage to the SKX013 and other mid size divers. I'll kick this off with my recently acquired 013 which was a birthday present from my wife and girls. I wanted a decent "beater" watch, and the Seiko SKX013 ticks off my boxes. So - show me your 013 or other mid size divers! Modded versions more than welcome!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I like the smaller size of the 13 but found the dial portion to be just a touch too small for me. Which is too bad cuz I loved the 007 but it was just too big. Something between the 7 and 13 would be perfect. An SKX031 but they are hard to find. 
Congrats on your purchase. 
I know it's a seiko forum but here is the watch I settled for. A Vostok Zissou, perfect size.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

Skiing with my 013 this past February.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

looks good .. this vintage Clinton World Timer is 40mm...

I quite like this watch..


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks good. I have felt tempted by the SKX013 myself, but have never pulled the trigger. It feels difficult to find a nice mid-size diver. I am hoping to see the Blancpain fifty fathoms 38mm in person sometime.

I have been enjoying a 36.25 mm Omega 2252.50 for the past few years.

















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Wore mine yesterday - displaying "Sat" in blue!


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yesterday too. Skx013.









Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Just got a sk013 myself and after having a 07k and 09k I do find it a little on the small size.

Liking the arabic day of the week and on this particularly one my bezel has a very crisp click compared to the 07 and 09 but that is a coincidence i expect


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

myn5054 said:


> Yesterday too. Skx013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great on a nato strap!


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nato, rubber, jubilee.









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's great mid sized diver: Dagaz Aurora. This is 45mm, so only 1 mm larger than the SKX013. But the case has more curvature, and the back is hollowed out, so it sits low on the wrist. See borrowed pictures below. Also a link and photo comparing the two watches.

I've got both, and will keep one. I'm looking for a smaller, summer watch for when I don't want to wear a more expensive watch, but don't need a "beater". I've got a Gshock and old Pathfinder for that. I've owned a few Dagaz watches, but always skimmed over the "classic" red "handkerchief" Aurora. But I did notice the 2016 edition recently, with more of a Doxa style dual and hands.

They are on sale, so I decided to grab one, and an SKX013.

The Aurora, IMHO, fits a little better than the 013, due to the Aurora's case shape. The BIG difference, IMHO, is the width of the case, and the bezel:

- The Aurora's 38mm across at the bezel, compared to 36.5mm on the 013
- The face is 29mm on the Aurora, compared to 26mm on the 013
- The case width (excluding crown) on the Aurora is 43mm to the 013's 38mm ... but the Aurora has a Doxa style cushion case, so while much wider, if fits in a neat 45mm package.
- The Aurora is about 1mm shorted in height, including it's domed sapphire, and sits lower on the wrist because the case back does not bulge downward and push the watch upward, as on the 013 and 007.

The result is that where the 013 fits and _LOOKS_ small, the Aurora _FITS_ as small as the 013, but proportionally _LOOKS_ bigger. For those who feel the 013 FITS right, BUT are concerned that it LOOKS too small, the Aurora is something to consider.

For those concerned on height, with a Zulu, the strap adds very little extra height due to the hollowed out case back.

The Aurora costs about $125 - $150 more than an SKX, depending where you get am 013, but it has a domed sapphire, high-beat hackable movement, and has a nicer bracelet. It also has a retro style, much like the original Doxa.

I was somewhat skeptical on the pic's I had seen, but live and on the wrist, this is a very nice, smaller wearing watch with a retro look.

Something to consider in this size watch, if you want a watch that fits small but looks larger. The 013 will likely be a catch and release.





















https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-me-buy-dagaz-aurora-blue-4070434-2.html









Note: in the link, the watch on the right is said to be an 009; I thought it was the Pepsi version of the 013. Optically, in this photo, the Seiko appears to be smaller than the Aurora. In real life, the 009 (like the 007) is actually 46mm, 1mm larger than the Aurora, and the 013 at 44mm is 1mm smaller. I can confirm with calipers that the Aurora is 45mm, the 013 is 44mm. There is no way the 009 is smaller than the Aurora. I'm not sure if this is an optical illusion somehow, or if the Seiko pictured here is in reality a modded 013 with 007 hands.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Perfect in almost everything.

Seiko, please make a time only version! Imagine this great dial layout without the day date window!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

My old 38mm diver - SBDN015 Solar.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

does it count if an SKXA35 fits sort of like a mid size does on some of y'all??


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

prebond Omega 39mm
by pink petals by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

I have both the Seiko SKX013 and the Citizen NY2300. The SKX013 is a better looking watch in my opinion, but although it is only 1 mm thicker, it sits quite a bit taller on the wrist, for me anyway. Still, a great watch for someone with a smaller wrist like me.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's mine from today, showing the "red" Sunday. So far, I'm loving this watch. Mine isn't the most accurate (ranges from -30 to +6 spd), but it's a great grab and go watch. It looks great too. I also like the Jubilee bracelet - it's very comfortable and looks good. It does rattle a bit (I suspect due to the hollow end links), and is very light. But it certainly does the job. I'd like to get a nato strap eventually...


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

My latest toy. Love the retro cool vibe this watch gives off.

Perfect for my 6.5" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

I really dig the look of many Vostoks, and yours is no exception! Just want to warn you on its water resistance however, read on many forums that they're not reliable on that front. A friend of mine learned it the hard way with his, I wouldn't dive with it if I were you. Enjoy it though, it's beautiful!

Edit: sorry, that was in reply to Shockwave, didn't realize it would display my reply at the end of the discussion.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I sold my 013 some time ago, but I have to add that it works very well on a Nato because a strap underneath doesn't make it ride very high on the wrist. It's light enough that there is little or no wobble. Why did I sell it again?


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy Father's Day everyone!



...and a lume shot:


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Right now









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Here are some of my smaller Seiko divers:

SKX001 (restored with frankenbracelet)
SKX013 (stock)
SKX023 (restored with better Seiko oyster-style bracelet)
Pictured with refinished SNX425


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, this one started out as an SKX025:


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice Derek N. Looks like a tribute to "Tudor". Actually, it looks just like a Tudor! Btw - what is the case diameter of the skx025? I haven't seen this one around recently, but I believe it's sub 40 mm (without the case)? Great looking mod...


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I need to get some pics up of my SBCM023 and 6458 divers. Awesome pieces!!


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

I never could bond with my SKX009 and I think it was because of the relatively short lugs. The proportions of the 031 lugs look better but I'm concerned that it may wear too thick


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

SKX013 bought to take on our mini-honeymoon earlier this month. Was my first brand new mechanical watch. Had it on a couple of Zulus, but got a strapboutique(wjean) shark-mesh bracelet last week and have not had it off of that since.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

What do you think of skx013? It looks small Or is it okay in size? Thank you very much for your opinions.









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

myn5054 said:


> What do you think of skx013? It looks small Or is it okay in size? Thank you very much for your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man. Classic.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry everyone. My photos got wiped by photobucket! So, here are the photos I posted of my SKX013...

















Blue Saturday









Red Sunday









Happy Father's Day









Lume Shot


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy Canada Day! Proud to be celebrating the 150 b-day for my country today! Wore my SKX013 this morning, then my Omega SMP at an event this afternoon where my daughters, with a choir, sang O'Canada!


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

SBCM023 and 6458. Will probably let the 6458 go since i'd rather pay to have one of my 7548's serviced since they will see more wrist time. Not sure what to do with the Perpetual Calendar. Think i will keep it was it is quite rare. Will probably size it for the GF and pick up a skx013 for her as well to match.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Both for sale









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

I ordered my first 013 after stumbling across a review by BarryH. I was wanting to see it in the steel, figuring I'd gift it to my nephew if it was not to my liking. It looked small in my hand and I had doubts while sizing the bracelet. Once that clasp snicked on my wrist however a love affair was born.

Now I've finally picked up a Strapcode oyster for it.








These were discontinued the last time I looked. Only just saw it and one (finally) for my Ray. 







Love The heft and solid feel it has which compliments the tough built nature of the 013 itself. Is there another Seiko whose crown and stem feels this solid and smooth when making adjustments? Heads and tails better than the 007 or any other that I've tried. The 013 is my favorite SKX and I believe the best of the bunch.







::: obligatory lime shot :::

p.s. the pictured 013 is my 3rd (other two stored away as reserves) which was "subtly" modified by Harold to correct one, tiny, little, but oh so necessary correction. (if only I worked at Seiko, such a travesty would never have occurred and the responsible party would have been properly tarred and feathered...) 😜


----------



## adamvelasco (Jan 26, 2017)

Flat 6 inch wrists. The case sits nicely on my wrist. Debating between the curved end links on the super oyster or straight end links on the super engineer II from strapcode. Waiting to see if Amazon prime day discounts either of these. Time is about -4 to -5 seconds a day which is phenomenal. I've been holding off from saving up for a SARB since this has been kicking so much ass.
















Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

At the beach for the 4th:


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Going for a drive with my 013...


----------



## NOLA1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

On MM300 rubber


----------



## hugowatch (Apr 10, 2017)

NOLA1 said:


> NOLA1, is that a modded bezel or is that just normal wear and tear on the bezel?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Took my SKX013 fly fishing today:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A9-500










Amphion vintage


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my not often mentioned Citizen NY2300 Pepsi (it has a black dial)


----------



## Hamilton1848 (Jul 22, 2017)

I wish I could show mine off - USPS tells me it's about halfway here! Should receive it tomorrow morning. I'll come back and make a post then


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> my not often mentioned Citizen NY2300 Pepsi (it has a black dial)
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thats a nice one, i can only seem to find that one with gold hands on ebay


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

trott3r said:


> Thats a nice one, i can only seem to find that one with gold hands on ebay


Thanks, heh. I wanted the black bezel version but they were out of stock. But I wanted to get _something _and at the time i never had a pepsi bezel so I went for it anyway. I think i remember the gold hand/gold print on dial one being around too. this was like, late 2011? I don't even remember now. =)

edit: grabbed the Citizen out of my drawer and just took a couple pics, didn't set the date or time.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Another beautiful day on the water...


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

It looks like this one is dead but I'll throw mine in anyway.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice date wheel, this is my 013 in comparison to the 420 Amphibia:









Despite of being just 1 mm wider the Vostok looks like a giant in comparison to the tiny Seiko.


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

I've had mine for about a week and a half (purchased from Island Watch) and look forward to strapping it on each morning. Above is a shot of me at work with the SKX013 on a NATO on my ~7" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

I love all your skx013's, they are so cute! I had one myself, but had to sell it unfortunately due to some malfunction that was hard to repair. Anyway, I was looking for a small Solar Seiko and found some nice titanium divers, like the SBDN013 and 015. But yeah, they were JDM and above 500 Euros.















I did some further research and apparently ALBA still makes a really nice mid-sized solar diver that is based on the early 2000s Seiko SNE001! And it costs only about 100 Euros! Obviously I immediately bought one, even if it took some time figuring out the Japanese e-mails from Rakuten, lol!

Btw these pictures are not mine, because my watch still has to arrive!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

The SBDN015 is fantastic. Now discontinued and I really miss mine.


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

How did it feel on the wrist? Probably very light?


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

37mm 'Pre-Diver'  June 1964...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Wilfred86 said:


> How did it feel on the wrist? Probably very light?


It feels good.

I bought a 013 because I already have a PADI Turtle and while a better finished watch I am starting to feel the weight on the watch, also during the warm summer months it makes me sweat a lot.

The 013 is an improvement on the matter and that is the reason why I skipped the 007 or 009.


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

Freshly unboxed 7c43-6010


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

Romulux said:


> Freshly unboxed 7c43-6010
> 
> View attachment 12432029


Freshly unboxed? Nice! Those things are out of production, right?


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

It came in my mail in a box, so ;-)
Yeah it is probably 27 years old.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

This is a wrist shot of the Amphibia 420, definitely another good candidate for this thread.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Wilfred86 said:


> I did some further research and apparently ALBA still makes a really nice mid-sized solar diver that is based on the early 2000s Seiko SNE001! And it costs only about 100 Euros! Obviously I immediately bought one, even if it took some time figuring out the Japanese e-mails from Rakuten, lol!
> 
> Btw these pictures are not mine, because my watch still has to arrive!
> 
> View attachment 12430145


That looks pretty cool, and those cathedral hands rule! What is the model number? Might "need" one of these...

edit: the Alba. For some reason, quoted pics do not show up.


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

zabat said:


> That looks pretty cool, and those cathedral hands rule! What is the model number? Might "need" one of these...
> 
> edit: the Alba. For some reason, quoted pics do not show up.
> View attachment 12434717


Alba aefd530 (black bezel) or aefd529 (metal bezel). Thank me later .


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Just a standard 013 with Ofrei Merc hands.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

timeslider said:


> I've had mine for about a week and a half (purchased from Island Watch) and look forward to strapping it on each morning. Above is a shot of me at work with the SKX013 on a NATO on my ~7" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is where the SKX shines! It looks great on a NATO. I'm thinking of getting a Bond NATO for my 013, which I believe would look similar to yours. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

You have no idea how many 40+mm dive watches I have owned in the past 20 years (heck, I have no idea ... it's that many ;-)). Everything from Omega SMPs and POs to boutique divers (Helson/Boschett/Steinhart/Zixen/UTS/Prometheus/Squale/Ocean7, et al) to Doxa to Tag/Heuer to Oris to Rolex (several Subs and a DSSD). My last dive watch was the new Omega Gen3 PO in 39.5mm (an attempt to find a smaller, more reasonably sized dive watch for my 7¾" wrist), but its 14.4mm thickness and 185g of mass made it intolerable for a daily wearer.

I don't even know how I stumbled onto the SKX013 (been seeing its larger cousin, the SKX007, on WUS for ages), but I've known about Strapcode creating custom bracelets for Seikos for several years. So I picked up a SKX013K2 from LIW, and a matching Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode recently. The size - ø38mm x 13mm thick - is perfect. So is the weight, at only 150g on the Super Oyster. And here's the craziest part: It gains only about a second per day. I know Seiko states a wide range for its movement accuracy, but this thing keeps time as well as my Rolex Explorer.

At last, a dive watch that I can wear effortlessly every day, looks good and remains a pleasure when strapping it on every morning. Two thumbs up!


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

My Mid Size divers


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

Here's one from a week or so ago. Catching the last rays of sun, at dusk, with a beer on my patio, and my SKX013.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

iinsic said:


> You have no idea how many 40+mm dive watches I have owned in the past 20 years (heck, I have no idea ... it's that many ;-)). Everything from Omega SMPs and POs to boutique divers (Helson/Boschett/Steinhart/Zixen/UTS/Prometheus/Squale/Ocean7, et al) to Doxa to Tag/Heuer to Oris to Rolex (several Subs and a DSSD). My last dive watch was the new Omega Gen3 PO in 39.5mm (an attempt to find a smaller, more reasonably sized dive watch for my 7¾" wrist), but its 14.4mm thickness and 185g of mass made it intolerable for a daily wearer.
> 
> I don't even know how I stumbled onto the SKX013 (been seeing its larger cousin, the SKX007, on WUS for ages), but I've known about Strapcode creating custom bracelets for Seikos for several years. So I picked up a SKX013K2 from LIW, and a matching Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode recently. The size - ø38mm x 13mm thick - is perfect. So is the weight, at only 150g on the Super Oyster. And here's the craziest part: It gains only about a second per day. I know Seiko states a wide range for its movement accuracy, but this thing keeps time as well as my Rolex Explorer.
> 
> At last, a dive watch that I can wear effortlessly every day, looks good and remains a pleasure when strapping it on every morning. Two thumbs up!


I also bought the strapcode oyster, to be honest I would prefer a super jubilee tapering from 20mm to 16mm like the original, but they don't make them due to relative scarce popularity of the 013.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> I also bought the strapcode oyster, to be honest I would prefer a super jubilee tapering from 20mm to 16mm like the original, but they don't make them due to relative scarce popularity of the 013.


I agree. The jubilee style wears much more comfortably to me than the oyster. However, that's not to say this oyster is not very comfortable to wear ... only that the jubilee is that much nicer. And the stock jubilee had hollow center links. That makes the bracelet too floppy, and the links will stretch fairly quickly.

I thought it interesting that Strapcode offered preorders for the jubilee for the SARB017 first (and it quickly sold out). Then it offered preorders on the oyster. Clearly the jubilee is very popular for them.


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Awesome thread 

I have to take some better pictures from my SKX013 first, so today a few of the great SBDN015


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

iinsic said:


> You have no idea how many 40+mm dive watches I have owned in the past 20 years (heck, I have no idea ... it's that many ;-)). Everything from Omega SMPs and POs to boutique divers (Helson/Boschett/Steinhart/Zixen/UTS/Prometheus/Squale/Ocean7, et al) to Doxa to Tag/Heuer to Oris to Rolex (several Subs and a DSSD). My last dive watch was the new Omega Gen3 PO in 39.5mm (an attempt to find a smaller, more reasonably sized dive watch for my 7¾" wrist), but its 14.4mm thickness and 185g of mass made it intolerable for a daily wearer.
> 
> I don't even know how I stumbled onto the SKX013 (been seeing its larger cousin, the SKX007, on WUS for ages), but I've known about Strapcode creating custom bracelets for Seikos for several years. So I picked up a SKX013K2 from LIW, and a matching Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode recently. The size - ø38mm x 13mm thick - is perfect. So is the weight, at only 150g on the Super Oyster. And here's the craziest part: It gains only about a second per day. I know Seiko states a wide range for its movement accuracy, but this thing keeps time as well as my Rolex Explorer.
> 
> At last, a dive watch that I can wear effortlessly every day, looks good and remains a pleasure when strapping it on every morning. Two thumbs up!


I always was a bit skeptical about the thickness of the Omega PO. The 39.5 mm version looks great head on, but I would worry about it being too thick. So thanks for your comment about that! As for the 013 - I too got mine from LIW (actually, my wife did), and I can't get over how great it looks on the wrist! Currently, I'm still using the original Jubilee bracelet (K2 version) and while it is a bit "rattly", it is very comfortable!

Unfortunately, I was not as lucky as you with respect to the watch's accuracy. Mine seems to run at around -20 spd on the wrist and -30 spd resting. It seems to be gradually slowing, but I wonder if the problem has to do with how often I wear my 013. My current daily wear is an Omega SMP, and I switch to the 013 in the evenings and weekends. I'm thinking I don't wear my 013 enough to keep it wound? It certainly does speed up when I wear it for a few days in a row...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Unfortunately, I was not as lucky as you with respect to the watch's accuracy. Mine seems to run at around -20 spd on the wrist and -30 spd resting. It seems to be gradually slowing, but I wonder if the problem has to do with how often I wear my 013. My current daily wear is an Omega SMP, and I switch to the 013 in the evenings and weekends. I'm thinking I don't wear my 013 enough to keep it wound? It certainly does speed up when I wear it for a few days in a row...


I went into owning this watch content with an accuracy of ±20 spd, so my experience is a bonus. I also wear mine every day, taking it off at night to sleep. So, yes, a watch that cannot be hand-wound might perform better if worn every day or at least kept on a auto-winder when not worn. A decent auto-winder that will do ~900 tbd is pretty inexpensive, so it might be worth getting one to see if the watch keeps better time when not on your wrist.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I always was a bit skeptical about the thickness of the Omega PO. The 39.5 mm version looks great head on, but I would worry about it being too thick. So thanks for your comment about that! As for the 013 - I too got mine from LIW (actually, my wife did), and I can't get over how great it looks on the wrist! Currently, I'm still using the original Jubilee bracelet (K2 version) and while it is a bit "rattly", it is very comfortable!
> 
> Unfortunately, I was not as lucky as you with respect to the watch's accuracy. Mine seems to run at around -20 spd on the wrist and -30 spd resting. It seems to be gradually slowing, but I wonder if the problem has to do with how often I wear my 013. My current daily wear is an Omega SMP, and I switch to the 013 in the evenings and weekends. I'm thinking I don't wear my 013 enough to keep it wound? It certainly does speed up when I wear it for a few days in a row...


Mine is weird: for most times it has a great accuracy, int eh +2 sec range, but once a week it gains +15 secs or so.

The median value is still under the 10 sec/day that I consider the treshhold for a movement accurate enough to be used in everyday's life.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is mine 🤙


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok this the list of measurements I have taken in the last ten days with the 013:

16/08 21:35 - 12sec
17/08 22:34 - 10sec
18/08 22:40 - 3sec
19/08 13:52 - 2sec
20/08 21:10 + 20sec
23/08 09:00 + 30sec
24/08 08:06 + 40sec
25/08 22:17 + 43sec 

So in total in nine days the 013 gained 55 seconds, that would be a little more than 6 seconds per day, not too bad for a $200 watch.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I thought I would add my quartz version of an SKX013 the perfectly sized SBCM023, along with a couple of companions:

Left to right: Seiko Flightmaster, SBCM023, Shogun


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

electorn said:


> I thought I would add my quartz version of an SKX013 the perfectly sized SBCM023, along with a couple of companions:
> 
> Left to right: Seiko Flightmaster, SBCM023, Shogun
> 
> View attachment 12455917


Funny, was thinking of starting a thread just like this, shoulda known I'm not the only one who appreciates the "mid" sized diver.

Nice SBCM023, electorn! I almost picked one up recently, still on the lookout though.

Was doing a movement swap on mine that didnt work out, and the chapter ring fell out. Didn't want to bother with getting it all lined up and kinda like how it looks. Gonna keep it like this for a while


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

HIPdeluxe said:


> 37mm 'Pre-Diver'





HIPdeluxe said:


> June 1964...
> 
> View attachment 12430193




This is really fantastic. How hard are these to find these days?


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

timeslider said:


> This is really fantastic. How hard are these to find these days?


They come up on 'the bay' from time to time...there's one on there now (needs a little TLC), search for "Seiko Silverwave".

With its Citizen 'cousin'...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Anybody with modded skx013? Surprised they haven't shown up here.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Was there ever a J version of the SKX013, do you know?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Toshk said:


> Was there ever a J version of the SKX013, do you know?


Yes. In fact, the Urban Gentry did a review on a 013 J version last Fall. I'll post it here when I get a chance. In fact, this video was one of the reasons I went with the 013 over the 007.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's a video review of the SKX013 J version by the Urban Gentry. It's even "modded"!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Here's a video review of the SKX013 J version by the Urban Gentry. It's even "modded"!


 thanks morbid, seen that one. His mod is nice and subtle. I'm interested to see someone with a modded crystal, bezel and insert from yokobies, those look really nice!


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

I traded my 007 a year ago for my 013. I love it. It's my beater and go to travel watch, yard work watch, everything dirty or active watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Here's a video review of the SKX013 J version by the Urban Gentry. It's even "modded"!


I am looking for those hands (orange minute and white hours) but I can't find them! 

He didn't reply on youtube to my comment so far...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> I am looking for those hands (orange minute and white hours) but I can't find them!
> 
> He didn't reply on youtube to my comment so far...


I checked the usual suspects (harold, dagaz, dlw) but couldnt find them either. Please update if you find out.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Yes. In fact, the Urban Gentry did a review on a 013 J version last Fall. I'll post it here when I get a chance. In fact, this video was one of the reasons I went with the 013 over the 007.


Hmm, could it be a mod? Haven't seen other Js at all.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Toshk said:


> Hmm, could it be a mod? Haven't seen other Js at all.


Wouldnt be surprised if this were true. modern skx dials are pretty much interchangeable afaik. Easy enough to put a "j" dial in there while doing the hand swap.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if this were true. modern skx dials are pretty much interchangeable afaik. Easy enough to put a "j" dial in there while doing the hand swap.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if this were true. modern skx dials are pretty much interchangeable afaik. Easy enough to put a "j" dial in there while doing the hand swap.


The dial diameter of the 013 is much smaller than the 007, if you watch closely there is an indentation in the chapter ring to allow the window to show the date:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> The dial diameter of the 013 is much smaller than the 007, if you watch closely there is an indentation in the chapter ring to allow the window to show the date:


From what I've learned in the past month or so, dial size is the same (28.5mm) since they both use the same movement (so date wheel is in the same location on both, hence the cutout in the chapter ring on the skx013 otherwise it'd be blocked), however markers on the dial are spaced to smaller proportions on the 013 to fit the smaller diameter case. Dials are interchangeable between the 2, but chapter rings are not. Hands are shorter on the 013 also, can be argued hour hand too short...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

studiompd said:


> From what I've learned in the past month or so, dial size is the same (28.5mm) since they both use the same movement (so date wheel is in the same location on both, hence the cutout in the chapter ring on the skx013 otherwise it'd be blocked), however markers on the dial are spaced to smaller proportions on the 013 to fit the smaller diameter case. Dials are interchangeable between the 2, but chapter rings are not. Hands are shorter on the 013 also, can be argued hour hand too short...


again, you are wrong, the 007 has dial and chapter ring in one piece, the diameter of the crystal is different, the position of the markers different (the 013 had them closer to the centre) etc...etc...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> again, you are wrong, the 007 has dial and chapter ring in one piece, the diameter of the crystal is different, the position of the markers different (the 013 had them closer to the centre) etc...etc...


"the 007 has dial and chapter ring in one piece". That is news to me. I've never taken apart an 007, but when I pulled apart an skx173 last week, the dial and chapter ring were separate. I assumed the sxk007 and skx173 shared the same construction. To verify, pull apart your skx013 and skx009 and see if the chapter ring and dial are one piece or not. While you're at it, measure the dials while they are outside the case. Post pics to share, we can use this as a reference for the future.

You're right, crystal diameter are different, I never said they were the same.

"the position of the markers are different (the 013 had them closer to the centre)" - that's exactly what I said "however markers on the dial are spaced to smaller proportions on the 013 to fit the smaller diameter case"

on leather:


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

When I watched the video, the proportions (markers, text, etc.) on the SKX013J dial looked correct. So I'm guessing there really was a "J" version for the 013 but it may no longer be available. If one were to just put in a dial from a 007J into a 013 case, I'm thinking the markers would not "look" right (the markers would probably be covered by the chapter ring.

What really sells it for me is what text is on the 013 dial. Just to the right of the 6 O'clock marker, you will see the text "00*3*R R 2". This is clearly seen in the video of the 013J. The 007 dial has the text "00*2*R R 2". Note the "3" on the 013 vs. the "2" on the 007. So I vote that there really is/was a 013 J version, and that the Urban Gentry did not simply swap the dial out for a 007J dial.

EDIT: you can read the text on the dial at 9:21 into the video.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is my midsize diver, I wish they would make a full size version of this.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ccoffin1333 said:


> Here is my midsize diver, I wish they would make a full size version of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch, on the lookout for one of these. Do you an skx to compare it to? I've read more attention was put into the detail of the case and it feels like a nicer skx diver.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

38mm trident pro


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Great watch, on the lookout for one of these. Do you an skx to compare it to? I've read more attention was put into the detail of the case and it feels like a nicer skx diver.


I don't have a SKX for comparison, but here it is next to a SRP777.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ccoffin1333 said:


> I don't have a SKX for comparison, but here it is next to a SRP777.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good company! How would you rate the case finishing compared to the turtle?


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Good company! How would you rate the case finishing compared to the turtle?


I would say it's nicer, I really like the bezel more. The bezel has nice sharp edges making it easy to rotate. The perpetual calendar is super cool function. Seiko would have a winner if they did the same thing with a skx or new turtle case.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ccoffin1333 said:


> I would say it's nicer, I really like the bezel more. The bezel has nice sharp edges making it easy to rotate. The perpetual calendar is super cool function. Seiko would have a winner if they did the same thing with a skx or new turtle case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


That's great to hear, looking forward to finding one! Did you happen to pick that one up recently? Those marks on the crystal look familiar.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

studiompd said:


> That's great to hear, looking forward to finding one! Did you happen to pick that one up recently? Those marks on the crystal look familiar.


Good eye. Yes, got this one off the forum a few weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Good pick up and thanks for sharing!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm looking for a black pre-curved strap (rubber or silicone) that will fit the case diameter and low lug-holes of the SKX013.

Here's mine with a plastic strap I took off of a $3 kids watch and butchered. 
Normal flat rubber or silicone straps tend to drag the watch to the top of my wrist whereas the pre-curved ends really make it fit well - right in the middle.

Anyone know of one and/or have pics?


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is my skx013 on a twist-o-flex. Love this watch, usually its on nato and getting very dirty outdoors. I just picked up an Uncle Seiko retro inspired rubber waffle strap - will post pics when that comes in this weekend.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

As promised my skx013 on waffle rubber strap from Uncle Seiko. It really brings out an old-school vibe that's a lot of fun to feel.

Of all the watches I've owned so far I think my 013 has given me the most consistent and versatile performance and fun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

My Seiko SKX173 on a Boston Whaler 270 Dauntless.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

stilren said:


> As promised my skx013 on waffle rubber strap from Uncle Seiko. It really brings out an old-school vibe that's a lot of fun to feel.
> 
> Of all the watches I've owned so far I think my 013 has given me the most consistent and versatile performance and fun.
> 
> ...


That looks great! I agree, while still in the honeymoon stage, I've been loving my skx013! I thought I had it figure out on a tropic, but I think I'll have to give the waffle a go!


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

studiompd said:


> That looks great! I agree, while still in the honeymoon stage, I've been loving my skx013! I thought I had it figure out on a tropic, but I think I'll have to give the waffle a go!


That tropic looks awesome. I think I'll have to get myself one of those too. Where did you buy yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

$12 at Amazon. Floppy "rubber", lint magnet, but it does wear comfortable and its short so it works well for me. How big's your wrist and how much tail sticks out? Uncle seiko site says its ~205mm total. For me not to have too much tail I try to stay under 200mm total, might be too long for me...

this Dagaz waffle looks interesting: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

studiompd said:


> $12 at Amazon. Floppy "rubber", lint magnet, but it does wear comfortable and its short so it works well for me. How big's your wrist and how much tail sticks out? Uncle seiko site says its ~205mm total. For me not to have too much tail I try to stay under 200mm total, might be too long for me...
> 
> this Dagaz waffle looks interesting: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


It looks like the same strap sold by Meranom for Vostoks...not impressed by it, expecially for the loops and the buckle. Also the 18mm version is in relaity 17.5mm or less.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

This is my modded SKX013, with a 62Mas inspired dial, and sapphire crystal. (From Artifice Horoworks, who affectionately calls this the "13Mas")

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

studiompd said:


> $12 at Amazon. Floppy "rubber", lint magnet, but it does wear comfortable and its short so it works well for me. How big's your wrist and how much tail sticks out? Uncle seiko site says its ~205mm total. For me not to have too much tail I try to stay under 200mm total, might be too long for me...
> 
> this Dagaz waffle looks interesting: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


thanks for the link, i'll check it out. The Uncle Seiko 20mm waffle doesnt have too much extra length on my 6.75" wrist. It has two loops (lacking technical terminology) to get it close to the wrist without any flopping or wagging strap ends.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mark.W said:


> This is my modded SKX013, with a 62Mas inspired dial, and sapphire crystal. (From Artifice Horoworks, who affectionately calls this the "13Mas")
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bravo! Finally we're getting somewhere in termsof mods I've poured over artifice's site and really admired their black cerakote skx013. still waiting to see one of Harolds bezels here. 
I'm thinking if we show enough interest others like dagaz or dlw will start selling skx013 parts ( chapter rings, bezel inserts etc).


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

Toshk said:


> On MM300 rubber


 That looks amazing!


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

Alba aefd529 solar watch (exact same watch as Seiko sne001)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Alpina 38 x 44


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Marathon TSAR Medium (36mm) 300m diver


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

m0tty said:


> Marathon TSAR Medium (36mm) 300m diver
> 
> View attachment 12503719


Good taste, motty. This is definitely on my very shortlist.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Good taste, motty. This is definitely on my very shortlist.


Definitely give the Marathon a try. My main watches are TSAR and Tuna.

SKX013 from couple years ago for comparison. What I really wanted was a quartz version of SKX013. Like SBCM023, but it costs way too much.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

m0tty said:


> Definitely give the Marathon a try. My main watches are TSAR and Tuna.
> 
> SKX013 from couple years ago for comparison. What I really wanted was a quartz version of SKX013. Like SBCM023, but it costs way too much.


You have good taste indeed, and it seems like we're on the same watch wavelength - I just picked up a nice sbcm023 sample last week (also have a sbbn017, but hardly gets any wrist time if any). Plan to mod my 013 after the honeymoon.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

@m0tty - if you ever decide to let the TSAR go, please let me know!


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

Waiting for the President Bracelet. I am no longer counting on Strapcode to make them for the SKX013. Alas! Had to resort to eBay.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

epicunderstatement said:


> Waiting for the President Bracelet. I am no longer counting on Strapcode to make them for the SKX013. Alas! Had to resort to eBay.


Looks good, where'd you get the insert?


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Looks good, where'd you get the insert?


I got it from an eBay seller based in HK:

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Navy-Color-R...mm-Submariner-Bezel-Spare-Parts-/172451128150

I also bought the president bracelet from this seller.

The bezel insert is out of aluminium and has a lumed pip. At a resonable price of £10.59 GBP. It is of good quality for the price. Also take note that this design is not available from Dagaz, DLW, Yobokies, LCBI (at least not yet).

This bezel insert IMHO enhances the look of the SKX013, maintaining the Seiko SKX look without trying to be another watch like the Submariner or the Black Bay.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

epicunderstatement said:


> Waiting for the President Bracelet. I am no longer counting on Strapcode to make them for the SKX013. Alas! Had to resort to eBay.


Unless you're committed to getting a President-style bracelet, I posted the Strapcode link for the oyster-style bracelet to fit the SKX013 in post #67. It is a perfect fit around the lugs, a subtle taper from 20mm to 18mm, and a great fitting clasp. Can't recommend it more highly.


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

iinsic said:


> Unless you're committed to getting a President-style bracelet, I posted the Strapcode link for the oyster-style bracelet to fit the SKX013 in post #67. It is a perfect fit around the lugs, a subtle taper from 20mm to 18mm, and a great fitting clasp. Can't recommend it more highly.


Thanks for the suggested. I had seriously considered going for Strapcode's Super Oyster Bracelet for the SKX013 but in my opinion, the SKX divers looks especially great on a President Bracelet than on a Super Oyster Bracelet. To me, putting the SKX013 on a Super Oyster looks like it wants to be Submariner. The SKX013 has a certain look of its own and I really feel that to enhance its distinct "Seiko" look, the President Bracelet does this very well.

Please don't get me wrong. The Super Oyster is a very good bracelet and is a nice step up from the stock jubilee of the SKX. I just think the SKX013 look better on a President Bracelet and *what Seiko should have included out of the factory*.

Note: This is just my opinion. Apologies in advance, but no harm meant with my opinion.















Credits to the owner of the image. This was my inspiration for the Mod.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

epicunderstatement said:


> Thanks for the suggested. I had seriously considered going for Strapcode's Super Oyster Bracelet for the SKX013 but in my opinion, the SKX divers looks especially great on a President Bracelet than on a Super Oyster Bracelet.


That's cool. I just wanted to be sure you had the link. It's not the easiest thing to find on the Strapcode site. They seem to have many options for the SKX023, but only one for the SKX013.

Glad you found that prez bracelet. Enjoy!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

epicunderstatement said:


> I got it from an eBay seller based in HK:
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Navy-Color-R...mm-Submariner-Bezel-Spare-Parts-/172451128150
> 
> ...


Cool, I have had their insert saved in my ebay cart, good to know its quality. Getting ready to mod mine further with a bezel and insert from harold and ct crystal.


----------



## redhead (Dec 23, 2006)

My SBCM023 on a dark-brown Hirsch Mariner strap on my 6.75" wrist. I love this watch. I steered away from this watch for a number of years because I thought it would be too small and finally made the plunge around 2009. It's the perfect size and is a well-engineered machine. It's is also incredibly accurate. Since adjusting the hour last spring for daylight savings, it has gained just TWO seconds.


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

Here's my SKX013 at about 4,000 meters on the Tibetan Plateau. I wore it over my shirt while hiking so that the lume would get charged up and so that I could keep my arms protected from the high-powered sun.

I basically decided to get this watch after a friend recommended it and after I spent a day reading about it on this forum. I strap it on with a smile every morning now.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

I've seen more sbcm023s on this thread than my entire time on WUS. LOVE IT.

Here is mine on a EULIT perlon two piece strap.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Shockwave said:


> I like the smaller size of the 13 but found the dial portion to be just a touch too small for me. Which is too bad cuz I loved the 007 but it was just too big. Something between the 7 and 13 would be perfect. An SKX031 but they are hard to find.
> Congrats on your purchase.
> I know it's a seiko forum but here is the watch I settled for. A Vostok Zissou, perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 12019970










I have the ZISSOU dial in a 710 case?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

redhead said:


> My SBCM023 on a dark-brown Hirsch Mariner strap on my 6.75" wrist. I love this watch. I steered away from this watch for a number of years because I thought it would be too small and finally made the plunge around 2009. It's the perfect size and is a well-engineered machine. It's is also incredibly accurate. Since adjusting the hour last spring for daylight savings, it has gained just TWO seconds.
> 
> View attachment 12516837


I wish I had learned about these earlier as they seem hard or pricey to find. I am finding I am moving more towards quartz pieces and I always liked the SKX design.

Nice watch!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Shockwave said:


> I wish I had learned about these earlier as they seem hard or pricey to find. I am finding I am moving more towards quartz pieces and I always liked the SKX design.
> 
> Nice watch!


I'm only slightly conversant in the many variations of Seiko divers, but I've recently learned that there is indeed a watch in between the 38mm SKX013 and the 42mm SKX007: The 40mm SKX031. The SKX031 also has a nicer dial, with inlaid logo and markers. Of course, like the quartz variants, it no longer is being produced, but should not be hard to track down used. I wouldn't have cared about this watch, because I had sold quite a few 40mm divers (including several Submariners), preferring something a tad smaller. The SKX013 was perfect for me.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

I believe the SKX031 is not 200m water resistant though? 

Does anybody have the predecessor to the SKX013?


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Another great Seiko discontinued. HAQ to boot.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

crazeazn said:


> I believe the SKX031 is not 200m water resistant though?


In 50 years of diving, I never went anywhere near 300 feet. Actually, I never went deeper than 200 feet but once. So a 100m WR dive watch would have been fine for me throughout my diving years. And I used a pair of divers, one rated 100m and the other 120m, on countless dives in the 80s and early 90s.

If there is anything especially ludicrous in the world of dive watches, it is this obscene fascination with depth ratings. It becomes all the more ludicrous when one considers that a large percentage of those bemoaning a 100m or 200m WR rating as inadequate are individuals who likely never even take their divers swimming, much less strap on tanks and head for a wreck. The High-Depth-Rating Madness (not unlike the Wrist Frisbee Mania) ruins so many good divers, which become too thick to be comfortable for daily wear (and I'm looking at you, Omega). My SKX013 is only 13mm thick, but if they could have made it 12mm thick with a 100m WR rating, I would have been much, much happier.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

iinsic said:


> My SKX013 is only 13mm thick, but if they could have made it 12mm thick with a 100m WR rating, I would have been much, much happier.


100% agree. I too feel that it is a bit top heavy.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Oddly enough I just scored a used SKX031 about a month ago but it needs an overhaul and I am debating whether it not I want to. 
I was quoted around $200 and it's a great looking watch with all the features I want. 
In contrast the quartz watch was $15 to service this week. 
I don't dive so I'm happy with 100M and don t even require screw down crown. 

One of my favourite watches design wise is the Vostok 420. Despite its thickness I still love it. But it always felt light. 
QC issues were it s downfall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

I was just pointing out a difference. I generally avoid water with all my watches! 

Why would Seiko make the 031 different though? Is the case different?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

iinsic said:


> In 50 years of diving, I never went anywhere near 300 feet. Actually, I never went deeper than 200 feet but once. So a 100m WR dive watch would have been fine for me throughout my diving years. And I used a pair of divers, one rated 100m and the other 120m, on countless dives in the 80s and early 90s.
> 
> If there is anything especially ludicrous in the world of dive watches, it is this obscene fascination with depth ratings. It becomes all the more ludicrous when one considers that a large percentage of those bemoaning a 100m or 200m WR rating as inadequate are individuals who likely never even take their divers swimming, much less strap on tanks and head for a wreck. The High-Depth-Rating Madness (not unlike the Wrist Frisbee Mania) ruins so many good divers, which become too thick to be comfortable for daily wear (and I'm looking at you, Omega). My SKX013 is only 13mm thick, but if they could have made it 12mm thick with a 100m WR rating, I would have been much, much happier.


So you aren't one of those guys who believe in the myth that you can't have a shower with a 20bar diver, I assume.

The "dynamic pressure" madness is the funniest thing I've read on these boards.




crazeazn said:


> I was just pointing out a difference. I generally avoid water with all my watches!





crazeazn said:


> Why would Seiko make the 031 different though? Is the case different?




Well if it measures 40 instead of 38 I bet the case is different.

Regarding the predecessor of the 013, Seiko many "medium sized divers", especially in the 80s when people preferred smaller watches, in particular one the professional 7C43 with Tuna derived movement.

Many 7002s were 38mm too I think.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> The "dynamic pressure" madness is the funniest thing I've read on these boards.


Agreed! Personally, I think it's up there with the moon being a space station filled with lizard men who have taken over the bodies of world leaders. Which might explain why some still believe it. They won't take a shower with their watch on, but sleep in a tinfoil hat. :-d


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Agreed! Personally, I think it's up there with the moon being a space station filled with lizard men who have taken over the bodies of world leaders. Which might explain why some still believe it. They won't take a shower with their watch on, but sleep in a tinfoil hat. :-d


I shower just with 300 mt divers.

It's safer.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

You sir should be awarded a medal, so well put!!
There is a thread of one of the members where he took a 30m rated Casio to....... YUP...30m and it incredibly survived. And that is a depth 95% of watch people and 99,9% of watches will NEVER go down to 

here is the thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/can-i-dive-30m-wr-watch-empirical-experience-1847322.html



iinsic said:


> In 50 years of diving, I never went anywhere near 300 feet. Actually, I never went deeper than 200 feet but once. So a 100m WR dive watch would have been fine for me throughout my diving years. And I used a pair of divers, one rated 100m and the other 120m, on countless dives in the 80s and early 90s.
> 
> If there is anything especially ludicrous in the world of dive watches, it is this obscene fascination with depth ratings. It becomes all the more ludicrous when one considers that a large percentage of those bemoaning a 100m or 200m WR rating as inadequate are individuals who likely never even take their divers swimming, much less strap on tanks and head for a wreck. The High-Depth-Rating Madness (not unlike the Wrist Frisbee Mania) ruins so many good divers, which become too thick to be comfortable for daily wear (and I'm looking at you, Omega). My SKX013 is only 13mm thick, but if they could have made it 12mm thick with a 100m WR rating, I would have been much, much happier.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Marrin said:


> There is a thread of one of the members where he took a 30m rated Casio to....... YUP...30m and it incredibly survived.


Every watch I buy is depth-tested by my watchmaker, regardless of WR rating. I haven't had a 30m watch, but I've had plenty of 50m watches, and they all withstood testing. Many, in fact, wound up in fairly deep water. I never had one leak. In fact, the only watch I didn't test was a 100m-rated Omega Broad Arrow and ... you guessed it, it flooded. Faulty seals from the factory.

Interesting that your referred thread tested his 30m Casio at Pennekamp in Key Largo. When I moved to Florida more than 12 years ago, this was one of the big bonuses. The park is only three hours from my house, and has good no-wetsuit diving 9 months of the year. It has equally good snorkeling, so you can spend all day in the water if you want. Sadly, the coral is dying off in this massive formation, and it too soon might be a shadow of its magnificent glory the first time I dived it. :-(


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Every watch I buy is depth-tested by my watchmaker, regardless of WR rating. I haven't had a 30m watch, but I've had plenty of 50m watches, and they all withstood testing. Many, in fact, wound up in fairly deep water. I never had one leak. In fact, the only watch I didn't test was a 100m-rated Omega Broad Arrow and ... you guessed it, it flooded. Faulty seals from the factory.
> 
> Interesting that your referred thread tested his 30m Casio at Pennekamp in Key Largo. When I moved to Florida more than 12 years ago, this was one of the big bonuses. The park is only three hours from my house, and has good no-wetsuit diving 9 months of the year. It has equally good snorkeling, so you can spend all day in the water if you want. Sadly, the coral is dying off in this massive formation, and it too soon might be a shadow of its magnificent glory the first time I dived it. :-(


My only flooded watch was a Fossil that was great until a poorly executed battery change where the watchmaker pinched the gasket and I didn't notice 

I often swim and snorkel with my SNK805, although i prefer my g shock as I can bump it worry free and I wipe it dry in seconds

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

SKX013 with President Bracelet and Navy Blue Bezel Insert:


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

no tuna 1000m? pfffsh


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

.... and other mid size divers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

SKX013 on Strapcode oysters. My 3rd SKX013, and the most accurate one as well. Gains 0.5 sec per day.


----------



## kudajingkrak (Nov 4, 2015)

I recently purchased this SKX013 from WUS with super oyster bracelet. It's an amazing watch don't get me wrong but the size is just a tad bit too small from what I'm used to do. Considering to flip it but the more I look the more beautiful it becomes. Only time will tell (no pun intended) 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jkenny351 (Sep 30, 2017)

My SBCM023...










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Josiah Henley (Sep 12, 2016)

My skx


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

kudajingkrak said:


> I recently purchased this SKX013 from WUS with super oyster bracelet. It's an amazing watch don't get me wrong but the size is just a tad bit too small from what I'm used to do. Considering to flip it but the more I look the more beautiful it becomes. Only time will tell (no pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on you mate. Perfect size.

I thought the same when I got mine but then I realised the majority of my other pieces were too big!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Armida A11 36mm case. Good analogue as to how a midsize SMP would wear.


























Next to an snkxxx case for size comparison


----------



## Brance (Aug 11, 2017)

I just put this on my wrist for the first time today. Snagged it off eBay used. The 013 is the perfect size in my opinion. It still feels meaty and tough without looking too large. I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Brance said:


> I just put this on my wrist for the first time today. Snagged it off eBay used. The 013 is the perfect size in my opinion. It still feels meaty and tough without looking too large. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice skx015, was it a refurbed model? seems to be the only ones I see on ebay and I'm curious to know how they are in real life. Anyone have an skx023/5 to share?


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

Two mid sized divers in the dark
Left: Sekio SKX013 
Right: Vostok Amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brance (Aug 11, 2017)

studiompd said:


> nice skx015, was it a refurbed model? seems to be the only ones I see on ebay and I'm curious to know how they are in real life. Anyone have an skx023/5 to share?


Yes. It still has the original dial and hands. The only mod is the Pepsi bezel insert, but the movement was serviced and gaskets replaced.

If you look closely, you can see a small flaw/nick in the 12 o'clock triangle. Other than that it's in great shape. It appears to be running within a second or two of keeping perfect time since yesterday morning. And the lume was still glowing enough to see it at 5am this morning.

Overall, I'm very happy with the purchase at this point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Brance said:


> Yes. It still has the original dial and hands. The only mod is the Pepsi bezel insert, but the movement was serviced and gaskets replaced.
> 
> If you look closely, you can see a small flaw/nick in the 12 o'clock triangle. Other than that it's in great shape. It appears to be running within a second or two of keeping perfect time since yesterday morning. And the lume was still glowing enough to see it at 5am this morning.
> 
> ...


yep, saw the fleck. Good to hear that its running well so far, might have to make a punt on one of those refurbs one of these days.


----------



## midwing (Dec 9, 2013)

Seamaster 300m 2252.50.00


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

midwing said:


> Seamaster 300m 2252.50.00


^Midsize smp makes me happy!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Midsize 6458-6020 on the left, SKX013 on the right.

Someone jammed a 22mm shoulderless spring bars into the 19mm lugs on 6458... Had to cut off the strap and cut off the spring bars.

Now waiting on 19mm flanged spring bars and some rubbers. Thinking about getting DAL2BP and boiling it.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

m0tty said:


> Midsize 6458-6020 on the left, SKX013 on the right.
> 
> Someone jammed a 22mm shoulderless spring bars into the 19mm lugs on 6458... Had to cut off the strap and cut off the spring bars.
> 
> Now waiting on 19mm flanged spring bars and some rubbers. Thinking about getting DAL2BP and boiling it.


nice combo, motty. what's the strap you got on there?


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

It's Borealis strap. The new batches are exactly like Isofranes, with 1 extra hole.

Not as good as Isofrane (thinner, wobbles a lot, tang buckle is cheaply made with sharp corners), but works great and looks great!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

m0tty said:


> It's Borealis strap. The new batches are exactly like Isofranes, with 1 extra hole.
> 
> Not as good as Isofrane (thinner, wobbles a lot, tang buckle is cheaply made with sharp corners), but works great and looks great!


Ahh, yes, heard many great things about them. How long is the strap? I like to stay 190mm or less.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

75mm on shorter one
130mm on longer one

Ordered on 10/1 and arrived on 10/11 from Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

m0tty said:


> 75mm on shorter one
> 130mm on longer one
> 
> Ordered on 10/1 and arrived on 10/11 from Lisbon, Portugal
> ...


Thanks, might be a tad long. How big's your wrist, much tail overhang? I actually don't mind if its thinner, I found gen isofranes just a bit too thick for my liking.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

6.3" inch wrist (160mm)

Overhang is livable. Isofrane had just a tad bit less overhang.

Borealis strap is very soft and pliable, unlike Isofrane.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I realize this isn't a Seiko (my SKX013 is elsewhere in this thread), but it is a midsize diver: New Steinhart Ocean 39.

Excellent proportions: OAL 47.6mm; ø39mm; height 12.8mm; weight 160.8g

I've bought and sold a 116610LN and a 114060 because they just wore too big. This size is perfect. As Beldar would say, "I will enjoy it."


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

and thanks, didn't know there was a 39mm Steinhart Ocean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The granddaddy Seiko SKX001 on a quiet Saturday afternoon


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Skx023 with aftermarket 6105 dial and hands.


----------



## Misesian (Oct 30, 2017)

SKX013 on a grey leather lined nylon strap from WatchGecko


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

iinsic said:


> I realize this isn't a Seiko (my SKX013 is elsewhere in this thread), but it is a midsize diver: New Steinhart Ocean 39.
> 
> Excellent proportions: OAL 47.6mm; ø39mm; height 12.8mm; weight 160.8g
> 
> ...


I haven't owned a Steinhart in several years, and when I had several, they were poorly made with Bezel looseness, hand misalignment, and date window off-centered. How is yours?

(I do like that they offer a mid sized diver-almost as wonderful as the SKX013.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

powerband said:


> I haven't owned a Steinhart in several years, and when I had several, they were poorly made with Bezel looseness, hand misalignment, and date window off-centered. How is yours?
> 
> (I do like that they offer a mid sized diver-almost as wonderful as the SKX013.)


Fortunately, I have never encountered the problems you've had with Steinhart, including on this most recent acquisition. There is a tiny bit of play in the bezel rotation (absolutely no "looseness"), which has the advantage of placing the pearl precisely on the mark, and it doesn't easily knock off the mark (something I have a problem with the SKX013). The bezel finish is quite good, and the numbers and markings are easily read in most lights. Everything is aligned perfectly, with nothing out of place. Frankly, the fit and finish is quite good, quite a bit better than on my last Ocean One (a VRed, which still was a very nicely done watch). An example of little details: In spite of the micro-adjustable clasp (which is much heavier with chamfered edges), they also include two 8mm half-links. It is an exceptional value for the money, in my opinion ... just like the SKX013.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to hear. I had a string of bad luck with the Steinhart divers, I suppose, with the Ocean1 and the Red both having bezels with vertical looseness and hands that were misaligned, and another GMT diver with Bezel looseness and a misaligned GMT hand. The only perfect Steinhart I owned was a pilot watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

The midsize collection grows!

From left to right: Tuna, 6458-6000, TSAR medium (36mm), SKX013, 4205-0155, 7C43-6010

The MM300 strap looks very fashionable. Looks so cool!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

m0tty said:


> The midsize collection grows!
> 
> From left to right: Tuna, 6458-6000, TSAR medium (36mm), SKX013, 4205-0155, 7C43-6010
> 
> ...


Nice, i like the the direction your headed!

Here's how mine stands:
Trident 38mm, skx013, skx023 (6105 dial), sbcm023, armida a11.

Wanting to try out an oris aquis and an smp next.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Is 40mm midsize? Is it a diver when it is only 100m WR but has a screw-down crown and unidirectional bezel? If yes, then here's my Casio MTD-1008!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I would reckon a bi-directional bezel would be okay. Vostok Amphibian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> I would reckon a bi-directional bezel would be okay. Vostok Amphibian.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already in this thread, but just 420s and 960s.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> I would reckon a bi-directional bezel would be okay. Vostok Amphibian.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is ok! Bi-directional bezeled seiko skx023


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New arrival
Seiko 6458-6000 Mid-Size 38mm - 1983


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ that’s awesome, I wanna score one of those now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Stuck mine on a Bond NATO last night to channel the Dr No vibe.

First time I've actually liked a watch on a NATO. It hasn't got any of the metal hardware apart from the buckle, just a single nylon keeper. Less excess on my skinny wrist, lovely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Just a curious idea, the new baby turtles house a 4r movement, would the crown from that be possible to upgrade the skx013 movement too?

Very early to tell, speculative and all but for anyone who will own both in the future and isn't afraid to pop some crowns out, please get back to us!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Just got this serviced and up and running.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mehlvin48 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Just a curious idea, the new baby turtles house a 4r movement, would the crown from that be possible to upgrade the skx013 movement too?
> 
> Very early to tell, speculative and all but for anyone who will own both in the future and isn't afraid to pop some crowns out, please get back to us!


The mini-Turtles use the date only 4R35 movement. The SKX is the day/date 7S26. So even if it did fit it would look funny with no day dial. I can't say for sure if you could upgrade an SKX013 to have a newer 4R36 or NH36 movement. The models will have to answer that. Id assume no otherwise you'd see this done more often and I can't recall ever seeing it on an SKX.

I'd buy an SKX013 if Seiko made a new version with the newer hacking/handwinding movement or a Quartz version. I prefer Quartz movements and I know an auto with no handwinding or hacking would drive me nuts. Not a fan of the new mini-turtles so far. The lack of crown guards and cyclops kill it for me. But I'm glad to see Seiko doing some smaller divers.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> I know an auto with no handwinding or hacking would drive me nuts.


When I owned my first El Primero I felt the same way, but I think that was more a function of owning a watch that cost several thousands of dollars and the movement didn't hack, while an el cheapo Swiss Legend from World of Watches would.

It's not that hard to stop the movement when setting, but I'm lucky in that mine gains only four seconds per day, so setting isn't a frequent thing. And when I'm not wearing it, it's on a winder, so hand-winding isn't a concern.

But I agree with you: A quartz version would be da bomb!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey iinsic do you find you skx slows if not worn or on the winder for a while - or if the power reserve gets low? Mine runs a around -6 spd if I wear it all day with some activity (e.g. Fly fishing) but it slows considerably if I do not wear it. I do not have a winder.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Hey iinsic do you find you skx slows if not worn or on the winder for a while - or if the power reserve gets low? Mine runs a around -6 spd if I wear it all day with some activity (e.g. Fly fishing) but it slows considerably if I do not wear it. I do not have a winder.


Mine gains more on the winder, perhaps because when I am wearing it I position the watch at night to counteract most of the gain during the day.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> The mini-Turtles use the date only 4R35 movement. The SKX is the day/date 7S26. So even if it did fit it would look funny with no day dial. I can't say for sure if you could upgrade an SKX013 to have a newer 4R36 or NH36 movement. The models will have to answer that. Id assume no otherwise you'd see this done more often and I can't recall ever seeing it on an SKX.
> 
> I'd buy an SKX013 if Seiko made a new version with the newer hacking/handwinding movement or a Quartz version. I prefer Quartz movements and I know an auto with no handwinding or hacking would drive me nuts. Not a fan of the new mini-turtles so far. The lack of crown guards and cyclops kill it for me. But I'm glad to see Seiko doing some smaller divers.


I'm sure the day wheel can be added and regarding a quartz skx013 i'm sure there's an old quartz midsize diver that seiko made


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Seasons Greetings! Wearing my TAG Heuer Classic 2000 (37 mm) on Christmas Eve...


----------



## Chivas (Nov 1, 2016)

Got myself skx013 for Christmas and it looks much much better than expected! Also got this strap, which I think is an incredible fit, as it doesn't take attention from the watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy New Year! My 013 showing some lume on Jan 1, 2018...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

I finally got a nato strap for my SKX013! I've seen many photos of this watch a nato, but it looks even better in real life! I've got another nato ordered and on the way, but in the meantime, I'll go with the "Spectre" edition...


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian007 (Feb 10, 2016)

Great choices! Natos are definitely the way to go on divers! Here's my choices


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Trying out my 013 with a new NATO. Any thoughts on the orange? I thought it would go well with the "DIVER'S 200m" text. I can't decide whether I like this one, or my "Spectre" NATO. In any event, it seems this watch (and the 007) is meant to be paired up with a NATO (G10) strap!


----------



## Delfino Furioso (Nov 15, 2016)

SKX013 on Strapcode Super Oyster

It came on the jubilee bracelet and I've bought a lot of natos and silicone straps since
This bracelet, however, is indeed a keeper


----------



## Shafiq (Feb 28, 2018)

Delfino Furioso said:


> SKX013 on Strapcode Super Oyster
> 
> It came on the jubilee bracelet and I've bought a lot of natos and silicone straps since
> This bracelet, however, is indeed a keeper
> ...


Mind telling where you bought it? Been searching everywhere and I'm avoiding grey market.


----------



## Delfino Furioso (Nov 15, 2016)

the watch on amazon.it
the bracelet on strapcode.com

strapcode Panerai Style Watch Band Leather Replacement Bands for Watches


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

My week old 013 checking in!

This is my third 013 :-d Have had flings with 007, 009, SNZH, SNZG and the endangered mini turtle! But I feel like I've come home now.. 013 is that bit more refined and special.

013 + strapcode is one of the most complete package and satisfying watch I've ever had the pleasure to own.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Lovely shot! How do you feel the Mini Turtle wears compared to 007 or 013? Do you feel the 013 is more refined/special than Mini Turtle?



Pferdeleder said:


> My week old 013 checking in!
> 
> This is my third 013 :-d Have had flings with 007, 009, SNZH, SNZG and the endangered mini turtle! But I feel like I've come home now.. 013 is that bit more refined and special.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

(double post, please delete)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

My smallest Seiko diver, the 37mm SKX001, next to my largest, the 47mm SRP637.


----------



## Shafiq (Feb 28, 2018)

Pferdeleder said:


> My week old 013 checking in!
> 
> This is my third 013
> 
> ...


Mind telling where you bought it? Been checking for one


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

kplam said:


> Lovely shot! How do you feel the Mini Turtle wears compared to 007 or 013? Do you feel the 013 is more refined/special than Mini Turtle?


Thanks! The mini turtle wears somewhat similar to 007 with a noticeably bigger face but very short (for its diameter) lugs.

Yes I do like the 013 best out of them. The font on the bezel, arrow second hand, more intricate case shape and transition between polished & brushed, recessed rehaut for date window, etc. The devil is in the details.

The only thing that can be improved (in my case) is if the strapcode oyster would taper from 20 to 16. That'd suit the watch better dimensionally and aesthetically.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Shafiq said:


> Mind telling where you bought it? Been checking for one


I bought it on the dark web using Tor browser..

Someone already responded above. The watch you could get it literally anywhere online. All are grey market, don't worry about it - there's no such thing as a fake Seiko.. I've never seen one anyway.

For the bracelet head straight to their website. They ship direct from HK.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> My smallest Seiko diver, the 37mm SKX001, next to my largest, the 47mm SRP637.


Never seen the SKX001 before. Quite rare?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian007 (Feb 10, 2016)

The midsize SKX013 is sometimes underrated, especially it being so versatile. But here are my combos, one for every occasion!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Never seen the SKX001 before. Quite rare?


Very rare. It has been long discontinued but you can still find a fixer-upper like I did for cheap or pay a pretty penny for a parts bin assembly. There's a blue dial version that is even more difficult to find.


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Never seen the SKX001 before. Quite rare?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SKX001 is really cool! Thanks for the pic! I'm starting to find more and more of these older divers that I really like. Let the hunt begin! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Recently sold my 013. I miss it already. :/
LCBI insert
Gold turtle dial
Brushed SKX handset


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

katfromTN said:


> The SKX001 is really cool! Thanks for the pic! I'm starting to find more and more of these older divers that I really like. Let the hunt begin! Haha


There were a few models like the SKX031 with a 39mm case. Here are all the models on Watch Sleuth that fit this thread.

http://www.watchsleuth.com/seikodiverfinder/search/?SB=Model+Number&CWMIN=33&CWMAX=40&SDC[]=Yes

Casio had a now-defunct divers line that has some really cool midsize divers, too.


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

jmai said:


> Recently sold my 013. I miss it already. :/
> LCBI insert
> Gold turtle dial
> Brushed SKX handset
> ...


Where do you get that hands? I like it

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## epicunderstatement (Apr 12, 2016)

My mid-sized SKX013 on a president bracelet with its other mid size buddies. I call my collection the Great 38's (mm) under £300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

marcell said:


> Where do you get that hands? I like it
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I have no idea. It was in my spare parts box lol. I know it came from a Seiko though.


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

epicunderstatement said:


> My mid-sized SKX013 on a president bracelet with its other mid size buddies. I call my collection the Great 38's (mm) under £300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection and taste! My other watch is a 35mm Nomos 

Still have the Omega FOIS at 39.7 that I'm trying to offload.. After that the hunt for another sub 38mm piece begins!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Canadian007 said:


> The midsize SKX013 is sometimes underrated, especially it being so versatile. But here are my combos, one for every occasion!
> 
> View attachment 12939751
> View attachment 12939753
> View attachment 12939755


Hey, that's a nice Pepsi bezel.. Where'd you get it from?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Pferdeleder said:


> Hey, that's a nice Pepsi bezel.. Where'd you get it from?


You can get a midsize Pepsi genuine Seiko bezel insert on fleaBay. Be sure to check the reference numbers because there are two midsize sizes, one for the the 37mm case models, the other for the 39mm case models.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Canadian007 said:


> The midsize SKX013 is sometimes underrated, especially it being so versatile. But here are my combos, one for every occasion!
> 
> View attachment 12939751
> View attachment 12939753
> View attachment 12939755


Nice Canadian007! Did you replace the "fat" shoulderless Seiko Springbars or do these fit your strap and bracelet? What tool works well for removing your spring bars? I was thinking of getting a Bergeon 6767F. Can anyone comment on the best tool and spring bars to use for the SKX?


----------



## Mbinky (Mar 2, 2018)

My SKX013 on a new Nato I just got. My first Seiko diver, and certainly not my last!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

My SKX013 (38 mm) and TAG Heuer 2000 (37 mm)...


----------



## W8R5150 (Mar 9, 2018)

My recently acquired skx013 with a Hadley Roma genuine alligator strap and green bezel insert. By far the most eye catching piece I own. Love the thread... keep posting. Always looking for ideas ?


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

How do you fit the fat spring bar into the leather strap?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## W8R5150 (Mar 9, 2018)

allanzzz said:


> How do you fit the fat spring bar into the leather strap?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


I found the H/R in a drawer and it already had quick detach bars mounted in it. It never even crossed my mind that they weren't the fat ones. They're holding tight, no issues. However I do change back to my nato when dressing down or for beach outings, and use the original bars for that.


----------



## W8R5150 (Mar 9, 2018)

allanzzz said:


> How do you fit the fat spring bar into the leather strap?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


 Also found a genuine Seiko deployment clasp that fit the H/R perfectly.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

My girlfriend nicked my 013...I get a lot of pics of the watch...unfortunately, I don't want to get banned by posting them here...!!!!...she does love the 013...and I enjoyed wearing it for that very short period before it was liberated from my possession...but its found an awesome home with her. I replaced it was an 007...which when I was comparing to the 013 found it to be too big and returned it....as originally thought, after a week on the wrist its fine and feels right. But I miss the 013, it just fit so perfectly....!!!!1


----------



## Canadian007 (Feb 10, 2016)

Dude that is killer! Turtle dial with a no-end link bracelet looks good.



jmai said:


> Recently sold my 013. I miss it already. :/
> LCBI insert
> Gold turtle dial
> Brushed SKX handset
> ...


----------



## Canadian007 (Feb 10, 2016)

Great choices!! I dig the dressy/casual option. My SKX is on an oyster! A Khaki field is definitely on my list!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Havent worn this guy in a while. Gave it a spin over the weekend


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Silly pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

jmai said:


> Recently sold my 013. I miss it already. :/
> LCBI insert
> Gold turtle dial
> Brushed SKX handset
> ...


Thats one of the best mods ive seen so far. I really like the dial. Whats the dial reference and where did you get it from? Also did you mod it yourself or had it done professionally. Thanks


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

katfromTN said:


> Silly pic


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/show-your-seiko-together-fruit-3972674.html


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

I enzoy smaller watches. So i'll play along. I have 6.5 inch wrist. Here is my humble collection. I also have SARB035 on the way.

I sold this SKX013. So its old pic. Now i kinda regret selling it and i'm thinking of purchasing it again.









Junghans Max Bill Hand-winding 34mm 








Mido Baroncelli 33mm









From left to right. Vostok 39mm, Seiko Skx031 39mm, Chward 38mm, Junghans Max Bill Hand-winding 34mm, 
Mido Baroncelli 33mm and Citizen NY2300 pepsi 38.5mm


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

iinsic said:


> You have no idea how many 40+mm dive watches I have owned in the past 20 years (heck, I have no idea ... it's that many ;-)). Everything from Omega SMPs and POs to boutique divers (Helson/Boschett/Steinhart/Zixen/UTS/Prometheus/Squale/Ocean7, et al) to Doxa to Tag/Heuer to Oris to Rolex (several Subs and a DSSD). My last dive watch was the new Omega Gen3 PO in 39.5mm (an attempt to find a smaller, more reasonably sized dive watch for my 7¾" wrist), but its 14.4mm thickness and 185g of mass made it intolerable for a daily wearer.
> 
> I don't even know how I stumbled onto the SKX013 (been seeing its larger cousin, the SKX007, on WUS for ages), but I've known about Strapcode creating custom bracelets for Seikos for several years. So I picked up a SKX013K2 from LIW, and a matching Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode recently. The size - ø38mm x 13mm thick - is perfect. So is the weight, at only 150g on the Super Oyster. And here's the craziest part: It gains only about a second per day. I know Seiko states a wide range for its movement accuracy, but this thing keeps time as well as my Rolex Explorer.
> 
> At last, a dive watch that I can wear effortlessly every day, looks good and remains a pleasure when strapping it on every morning. Two thumbs up!


OK so I bit the bullet and ordered a Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet for my SKX013! I noted that it comes with spring bars. Are these spring bars good to use? Or should I use the spring bars that came with my SKX (the "shoulderless" spring bars)? Also, I see that the links have screws, and I read on a different thread that these come with locktite making them hard to remove to re-size the bracelet. Any comments on this? Any information would be much appreciated.

And, of course - when I get the new bracelet I'll post a pic or two...


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> OK so I bit the bullet and ordered a Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet for my SKX013! I noted that it comes with spring bars. Are these spring bars good to use? Or should I use the spring bars that came with my SKX (the "shoulderless" spring bars)? Also, I see that the links have screws, and I read on a different thread that these come with locktite making them hard to remove to re-size the bracelet. Any comments on this? Any information would be much appreciated.
> 
> And, of course - when I get the new bracelet I'll post a pic or two...


You'll find that OEM shoulderless Seiko pins will not fit in the endlinks of the Strapcode bracelet, so you have no choice but use the provided new pins.

Almost everyone uses some sort of Loctite-esque substance on screwed pins (even Omega, whose pins are independent of the tiny screws, and thus can't work themselves out by wear), so being careful is the watchword here. If you find the screw pin will not easily unscrew, simply run it under hot water to soften the Loctite, and it should more easily loosen thereafter.

I've found that residual Loctite on the link threads is adequate to retain the pin in place, so I rarely add any more when rescrewing the pin. If you must, use ONLY Loctite 222: Place a drop on a small piece of aluminum foil; run a toothpick through the drop to make a long, tiny "tail" of loctite; dip the threads in the narrowest bit of the tail to avoid over-coverage; screw in the pin; and enjoy your secure bracelet!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

josayeee said:


> View attachment 13015809


nice mini turtle. what size is your wrist?


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

josayeee said:


> View attachment 13015809


Looks great especially on that strap.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

My SKX033...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

iinsic said:


> You'll find that OEM shoulderless Seiko pins will not fit in the endlinks of the Strapcode bracelet, so you have no choice but use the provided new pins.
> 
> Almost everyone uses some sort of Loctite-esque substance on screwed pins (even Omega, whose pins are independent of the tiny screws, and thus can't work themselves out by wear), so being careful is the watchword here. If you find the screw pin will not easily unscrew, simply run it under hot water to soften the Loctite, and it should more easily loosen thereafter.
> 
> I've found that residual Loctite on the link threads is adequate to retain the pin in place, so I rarely add any more when rescrewing the pin. If you must, use ONLY Loctite 222: Place a drop on a small piece of aluminum foil; run a toothpick through the drop to make a long, tiny "tail" of loctite; dip the threads in the narrowest bit of the tail to avoid over-coverage; screw in the pin; and enjoy your secure bracelet!


Thank-you iinsic for the very informative post. OK - I'll give it a shot. My bracelet arrived yesterday but I wasn't home to receive it, so it's waiting for me to pick it up at the local post office. Cheers!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Success! I picked up my Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet today and managed to adjust it to my wrist. It's a very solid bracelet - much heavier than I expected. I'll need to get used to it. The OEM Jubilee was so light (and comfortable). IMHO, the end links on the Super Oyster make the watch look bigger on the wrist. Overall, it looks great! Plus there's no "rattling" like the OEM Jubilee.

Btw - I'm so glad I purchased a Bergeon 6767F spring bar tool. It works really well on those fat Seiko spring bars, and the small "non-forked" end is invaluable to use for the micro-adjustment pin (as well as pushing the spring bars in when installing a bracelet). I'll post a photo when I get a chance.


----------



## TrevorTwo (Mar 30, 2018)

So March 17th was my birthday and I also had cancer (stage 4 Rhabdomyosarcoma) for the past year (42 weeks of chemo) and am now in remission! I figured I'd give myself a little cancer free/birthday gift with the SKX013! It's my first automatic and I have stars in my eyes!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

OK - here are some photos with my Strapcode SO installed. This bracelet is very nice and really makes the SKX look more "up-scale"! This watch is amazing - it goes with everything from a casual Nato, Strapcode SO, to even the stock Jubilee! Please enjoy...

On the wrist:








The bracelet makes the SKX look much more up-scale IMHO...








Next to my Omega SMP


----------



## Wally168 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome to the forum TrevorTwo and congratulations! Your new SKX looks sharp and spotless. Wear it well!


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow ...all these pics of SKX 013's are _really _ making me want one. Great shots everybody!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

After several dozen divers (maybe 50?) above 40mm and some up to 48mm, the SKX013 feels the best and most at home. I've known about this little engine for a decade, but this is the first time I have one on my wrist. I'm kicking myself I didn't own one earlier.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Congrats on your new SKX013 powerband. That looks perfect on your wrist! Better late than never???


----------



## any (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Allenmay8 (Aug 29, 2016)

Here is my 013! Mods include:

- Crystaltimes Sapphire Blue AR Double Dome Crystal
- eBay Pepsi Bezel (DIY faded)
- Crown and Buckle Premium Navy NATO

Suggestions on what to do next?


----------



## any (Sep 29, 2014)

epicunderstatement said:


> Thanks for the suggested. I had seriously considered going for Strapcode's Super Oyster Bracelet for the SKX013 but in my opinion, the SKX divers looks especially great on a President Bracelet than on a Super Oyster Bracelet. To me, putting the SKX013 on a Super Oyster looks like it wants to be Submariner. The SKX013 has a certain look of its own and I really feel that to enhance its distinct "Seiko" look, the President Bracelet does this very well.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong. The Super Oyster is a very good bracelet and is a nice step up from the stock jubilee of the SKX. I just think the SKX013 look better on a President Bracelet and *what Seiko should have included out of the factory*.
> 
> ...


I respect this. However, I think the jubilee it comes with is a great bracelet, very comfortable, nice retro taper and looks nice - i don't see the fuss with the naysayers. 
I would choose it over an oyster but equally with a president.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

My wife is 32mm mine is 38mm.


----------



## Wally168 (Jan 28, 2018)

Here are my SKX015 and SKX017. They are currently on NATO when I want a splash of color, but I do like wearing them most of the time with the Jubilee bracelet, which is very flexible and breathable, hence comfortable. Although many have said that the jubilee looks a bit flimsy (which I agree), it is fine by by me, because comfortability is more important for me.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

powerband said:


> After several dozen divers (maybe 50?) above 40mm and some up to 48mm, the SKX013 feels the best and most at home. I've known about this little engine for a decade, but this is the first time I have one on my wrist. I'm kicking myself I didn't own one earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Story reads the exact same as yours.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Here are some of my smaller Seiko divers:
> 
> SKX001 (restored with frankenbracelet)
> SKX013 (stock)
> ...


Can ask I ask you where you got the bracelet for skx023. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

juice009 said:


> Can ask I ask you where you got the bracelet for skx023. Thanks


I tried 3 different OEM Seiko oyster bracelets, two from eBay and one from Amazon. I actually believe they were all from Watchands.com out of the Houston, TX area.

I forget where the one I finally settled on was from. It has high polish on the end of the outer links so it's not perfect. Another one had all-brushed finishing but the first link flared out just enough to catch the lugs.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I tried 3 different OEM Seiko oyster bracelets, two from eBay and one from Amazon. I actually believe they were all from Watchands.com out of the Houston, TX area.
> 
> I forget where the one I finally settled on was from. It has high polish on the end of the outer links so it's not perfect. Another one had all-brushed finishing but the first link flared out just enough to catch the lugs.


I'm sure this has been discussed thoroughly somewhere....

I'd like to know your thoughts on the SKX013 case vs the SKX023???


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed thoroughly somewhere....
> 
> I'd like to know your thoughts on the SKX013 case vs the SKX023???


The SKX023 is less water resistant and the bezel is 60 click bi-directional. The bezel action is not as satisfying because it uses a click ball instead of a click spring. Aesthetically, I prefer the bigger 4 o'clock offset crown on the SKX013. The crown on the SKX023 is screw-down but it is small and difficult to operate.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I tried 3 different OEM Seiko oyster bracelets, two from eBay and one from Amazon. I actually believe they were all from Watchands.com out of the Houston, TX area.
> 
> I forget where the one I finally settled on was from. It has high polish on the end of the outer links so it's not perfect. Another one had all-brushed finishing but the first link flared out just enough to catch the lugs.


While reading through this forum someone mentioned Strapcode sells bracelet for skx023. So i went to their site and amazingly they still do.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The SKX023 is less water resistant and the bezel is 60 click bi-directional. The bezel action is not as satisfying because it uses a click ball instead of a click spring. Aesthetically, I prefer the bigger 4 o'clock offset crown on the SKX013. The crown on the SKX023 is screw-down but it is small and difficult to operate.


Agreed on the bezel action, although i do like that its bi-directional. Either through wear or the inherent design, mine got caught up at certain points as I rotated it around, until recently when it seized. I popped the bezel off and just removed the click-ball and spring, so now it rotates freely which I'm fine with, kind of like some gmt bi-directional bezels iirc.

I like the 3:00 crown on the skx023 which is why I got it, but I also dislike the smaller, screw-down crown, and wanted to put a bigger crown on mine for both aesthetic and practical reasons. I chopped the crown guards off with the plan to use an skx013 crown but the diameter on the crown tube is smaller than the skx013 crown and doesn't fit (Still searching for a crown solution if anyone can point me in the right direction). With the guards off its much easier to use the crown.

Surprisingly, the skx023 fits better than the skx013 on my 6" wrist, even though it has slightly longer lugs. I'm sure its becuase of the thcker case on the skx013 (almost 2mm thicker) to help with better water resistance, but I now understand why others have said it feels "top-heavy" due to this. That said, I now prefer the fitment of the skx023 (and sbcm023 for that matter), because of the thinner profile, so the skx013 sits in the watch box for the time being.

skx023









sbcm023


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Agreed on the bezel action, although i do like that its bi-directional. Either through wear or the inherent design, mine got caught up at certain points as I rotated it around, until recently when it seized. I popped the bezel off and just removed the click-ball and spring, so now it rotates freely which I'm fine with, kind of like some gmt bi-directional bezels iirc.


The SKX023 would make a great mini quasi-GMT mod if one could find a 12-hour bezel that fits!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The SKX023 would make a great mini quasi-GMT mod if one could find a 12-hour bezel that fits!


Mod parts are pretty much non existent, but I've actuallyfound a 24 hour insert for it!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Not a Seiko, but I do love the size of my Vostok Scuba Dude. I swapped out the bezel for this Seiko pepsi and really like the look.
I flipped my Turtle in favor of the Baby Turtle, which is inbound as we speak. Although, at 42.5mm across, it hardly qualifies as a baby, or a mini.
My zone is 36-42mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

On my 7 1/4"...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Love the dick hands. This watch is not that easily found right.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Took my SKX013 to Maui last week. The watch performed perfectly - as intended...

Bracelet and strap options:








Morning coffee...








At Cheeseburgers in Paradise








At the beach...








...and of course, the UNDERWATER SHOT








Swam with one of these...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Not my SKX013, but equal in my affection: Omega Seamaster Pro 36.25mm. I wish I had bought one of these long ago. The SMPc wears about the same size and weight as the SKX013 with the Strapcode Miltat Oyster, but I've had a thing for the Bond bracelet since the mid-90s.

The Steinhart never really grew on me ... something about the size and weight that I never warmed to (although the 39mm diameter was a great feature). It'll be moving on soon.


----------



## Lukavalentine (Apr 26, 2018)

Just came in today (SNZF23) first seiko diver and first WUS post—Ima n00b, but couldn’t be happier - sorry for the .... photo need to fix this band STAT🤣


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Here my 2 skx013. One on leather strap and the other on bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

According to my measurements this measures 39mm but wears smaller.

Seiko (NOS from May 2004) SNZ391:


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## RahnDail (May 11, 2018)

Anyone have thoughts of the 013 on a leather strap like this one? Not sure how I feel about it, and I know leather straps on divers are generally a no-no, but I somewhat enjoy the look of this watch with a more rugged-looking leather.

Cheers.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RahnDail said:


> Anyone have thoughts of the 013 on a leather strap like this one? I somewhat enjoy the look of this watch with a more rugged-looking leather.


I think it looks great.

But... I have an SKX013 and I don't like the big step down from the top of the lug to the top of the leather.
Gives the watch a wobbly, top-heavy look and feel.

It needs another set of spring-bar holes drilled up higher in the lugs.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Anglo Irish said:


> According to my measurements this measures 39mm but wears smaller.
> 
> Seiko (NOS from May 2004) SNZ391:


Wow nice piece. Never seen this one before. It's Seiko's omage to an Omega Seamaster. Even has a scalloped bezel.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I think it looks great.
> 
> But... I have an SKX013 and I don't like the big step down from the top of the lug to the top of the leather.
> Gives the watch a wobbly, top-heavy look and feel.
> ...


That's fair. The SKX013 really looks best on a bracelet with curved end links or, and I shudder to admit, NATO straps.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's some pics I posted on a different thread about leather straps on divers about the low-lug holes of the SKX013:

















Here you can see the double set of drilled lug-holes that Oak & Oscar do for Nato straps (low) and 2-piece (high) straps:


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Just got it in the mail yesterday. I tried to wear my new turtle the other day and trying to fit it under my shirt cuff was comical. That prompted this purchase. Very pleased with it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ha... before joining WUS I hadn't given much thought to my wrist size and didn't think they were very big but I guess they are pretty good size at 8"~ ... I'm decent sized at 6'2" 250lbs so I guess it makes sense that my wrists are on the bigger size.

It is nice that these midsized Seiko's are out there for the not quite as big guys.. such a great watch shape and with the 13 existing pretty much accessible to anyone.

and I'm not trying to be a jerk (hopefully it doesn't come off that way) but looking through here I feel my SKXA35 basically looks like a midsize diver on me... here it is on my StrapCode SO II and I didn't take any links out.. luckily it was just about the perfect size for me.. any shorter and it would have been too short.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

atarione said:


> ha... before joining WUS I hadn't given much thought to my wrist size and didn't think they were very big but I guess they are pretty good size at 8"~ ... I'm decent sized at 6'2" 250lbs so I guess it makes sense that my wrists are on the bigger size.
> 
> It is nice that these midsized Seiko's are out there for the not quite as big guys.. such a great watch shape and with the 13 existing pretty much accessible to anyone.
> 
> ...


Here is my A35 for comparison. It feels fine on me because the lugs on Seiko divers are so short but anything else I try to stay under 42mm. Yours definitely looks like a nice midsize on you. I just love the A35 too. So much character.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Flex Luthor said:


> Here is my A35 for comparison. It feels fine on me because the lugs on Seiko divers are so short but anything else I try to stay under 42mm. Yours definitely looks like a nice midsize on you. I just love the A35 too. So much character.


cheers... I think that A35 looks good on you .. the larger SKX size is really ok~ for most guys I think.. but it is nice that the smaller option is out there for those that want it..


----------



## OptiUK (Apr 1, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Here's some pics I posted on a different thread about leather straps on divers about the low-lug holes of the SKX013:
> 
> View attachment 13138405
> 
> ...


Yes the step down is a killer.

I've settled on a NATO for my 013.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a new SKX013 for my daughter's upcoming birthday. I put a Seiko bracelet on it and have a Pepsi bezel insert on the way. Pepsies are her fave . I think it should look good on her 6.25" wrist.

Also showing a 20 yr/old 38mm diver with 18mm lugs from my pre-wis days that I gave to one of the kids. Seems so small now that I've moved up to 40-44mm divers!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Haven't been wearing my skx013 as much as my marathon these days


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> My latest toy. Love the retro cool vibe this watch gives off.
> 
> Perfect for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you one of the sellers on eBay right now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttySlack (Dec 20, 2016)

It's Saturday so...









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> Are you one of the sellers on eBay right now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, mines not for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

I recently bought an aftermarket president bracelet for my SKX013 off an eBay seller based in Hong Kong. It was shipped out to the U.K. quickly and fits perfectly.

While I prefer it on the original jubilee, this makes a nice alternative.

It has hollow end links and was specifically designed for this model Seiko. The rest of the links and clasp are of decent enough quality, especially considering it was only 18 quid including shipping. It came with a spare, alternatively styled clasp and enough replacement spring bars to last me a lifetime.

I had a slight issue with one of the end links having a bit of movement in between the lugs. The seller sent out a spare pair at no extra charge. Excellent service and very impressive.

A few pics:





































Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> I recently bought an aftermarket president bracelet for my SKX013 off an eBay seller based in Hong Kong. It was shipped out to the U.K. quickly and fits perfectly.
> 
> While I prefer it on the original jubilee, this makes a nice alternative.
> 
> ...


I like that where did you get it? Seller?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Sure, the seller is: i-will-be-back-2628

The bracelet has crept up a bit in price from what I paid but still worth it in my opinion.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Sure, the seller is: i-will-be-back-2628
> 
> The bracelet has crept up a bit in price from what I paid but still worth it in my opinion.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dom (Dec 30, 2010)

While I surf in WUS, I found this wonderful thread. I don't own a 013 (plan to after watched all your wonderful pic) but I do have a skx023 (37mm), which is a smaller version of skx031(40mm). I dug it out from my drawer and immediately love the look. Especially blue Sat and red Sun on day wheel. A bit small in person but seems ok in photo. Enjoy!!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocked the grandpappy SKX001 today. It isn't on Team Corn Dog but the stainless steel bezel and hour marker shape makes it a proto-Monster of sorts.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

On a 7.25 wrist:

38mm:



37mm:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I purchased an 013 back in 2012 but flipped it as I thought it was too small. For some reason or another I stumbled across this thread and thought I'd give this model another try. I purchased it on jubilee and it has become my daily wear since father's day. The ONLY problem that I have now is that it makes all the other watches in my collection seem too large!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

Relatable and now i am considering selling my sbdx017 and other 40+mm watches.


itsajobar said:


> I purchased an 013 back in 2012 but flipped it as I thought it was too small. For some reason or another I stumbled across this thread and thought I'd give this model another try. I purchased it on jubilee and it has become my daily wear since father's day. The ONLY problem that I have now is that it makes all the other watches in my collection seem too large!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

marcell said:


> Relatable and now i am considering selling my sbdx017 and other 40+mm watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.

What's your wrist size?


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

16.5cm with flat top around 48mm


steinercat said:


> Looks good.
> 
> What's your wrist size?


Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

That Rado is seriously cool. I'd never heard of the Captain Cook until Jason Heaton mentioned them on an episode of The Grey Nato. That anchor detail is really fun. Now I just need an excuse to buy one. Maybe my wife could use a diver...


----------



## RahnDail (May 11, 2018)

Since I've been eyeing those Strapcode Super Oyster bracelets but can't justify dropping the money on one at the moment, today I decided to try out my 013 on my stock Seiko SARB033 bracelet that I had lying around. Figured I'd share the results with you all for science since I hadn't seen anyone post anything like this yet.

As you can see it's not a perfect fit, but convincing enough for the time being. What do you all think?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

@RahnDail - looks not bad, but I'd personally go with the Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet for the SKX013. Of course, if you can't afford it right now, I completely understand. The SO makes the SKX look more "up-scale" IMHO. Here's mine next to my SMP and it does not look out of place!









The end links on the SO do extend beyond the lugs, but this doesn't bother me. In fact, it makes the SKX013 look a bit larger on the wrist.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry - duplicate post.


----------



## RahnDail (May 11, 2018)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @RahnDail - looks not bad, but I'd personally go with the Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet for the SKX013. Of course, if you can't afford it right now, I completely understand. The SO makes the SKX look more "up-scale" IMHO. Here's mine next to my SMP and it does not look out of place!
> 
> View attachment 13259597
> 
> ...


For sure, it's crazy to me how a metal bracelet in general can elevate this watch so dramatically. Once I get one (and maybe a lumed ceramic bezel) I'll definitely be satisfied.

Anyone have any experience with the off-brand SKX013 oyster-style bracelets from ebay? Been seeing some tempting prices on them but as far as I can tell the only difference between something like the Super Oyster is hollow end links.


----------



## FUGU130 (Jan 22, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


>


You can't just post a picture of two stunning watches and not give us details! Parts and mods? Thanks for sharing your watches with us.


----------



## requiemjp (Jun 24, 2017)

Sold my SK013








for the Christopher Ward C60 GMT 38mm


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I scored a NOS Seiko SKX419 desk diver for only USD $100 during eBay's recent discount on anything offer. Was planning to do a faux-GMT dual time mod with the bi-directional bezel but I might do it to my SKX023 instead.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I scored a NOS Seiko SKX419 desk diver for only USD $100 during eBay's recent discount on anything offer. Was planning to do a faux-GMT dual time mod with the bi-directional bezel but I might do it to my SKX023 instead.


That's a great looking dial!

Would you know if a SKX013 bezel would fit on that case?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

steinercat said:


> That's a great looking dial!
> 
> Would you know if a SKX013 bezel would fit on that case?


I believe so. It uses a click ball instead of a click spring so I do not know if the clearance is the same but the inner diameter appear to be the same. Also I don't know how it would fit with double the number of click notches underneath the SKX013 bezel.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Just having a Pepsi drink.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

SKX013 Pepsi.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Love that Pepsi! Looks great on the NATO


----------



## ACHUN717 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just got my SEIKO SKX013 from ISLAND WATCH. BDAY gift from the wife! Bracelet is super comfortable, size is perfect for smaller wrists. New Fave watch!


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

After desk diving for over a year with this thing, I finally went swimming with it at Little Ossippee Lake, Maine over the 4th of July holiday. It really looks great on the Blue Shark NATO. Now I don't feel like too much of a fraud wearing a dive watch. Swimming in a lake counts, right?

;-)


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

After desk diving for over a year with this thing, I finally went swimming with it at Little Ossippee Lake, Maine over the 4th of July holiday. It really looks great on the Blue Shark NATO. Now I don't feel like too much of a fraud wearing a dive watch. Swimming in a lake counts, right?

;-)

View attachment 13280177


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

After desk diving for over a year with this thing, I finally went swimming with it at Little Ossippee Lake, Maine over the 4th of July holiday. It really looks great on the Blue Shark NATO. Now I don't feel like too much of a fraud wearing a dive watch. Swimming in a lake counts, right?

;-)

View attachment 13280177


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Father and son,
Just got my son an SKX013 for his birthday. Matching straps arriving today... will repost the after pic when they're both all dressed up


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Well...that didn't take long... just arrived! I have to give big thanks to Nick at catalyst_leatherworks for this set:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bk39gOpgBu7/

Nick is on WUS as Level.5x

Picked Black w/red because that's my son's favorite colors. To recap, got my son the SKX013 for his bday...That's my SKX007 (yes, still with blue caseback sticker though its over a year old).


----------



## RahnDail (May 11, 2018)

Aaaand that was quick... Decided to bite the bullet and go all-in with a Super Oyster and lumed ceramic bezel. Gotta say I'm super impressed with both! Considering upgrading the crystal at some point, but honestly the hardlex looks pretty nice as-is. This might just trump my SARB033 as my daily driver.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

I read "mid-sized" and immediately thought of my 007. Guess not everyone considers that mid-sized huh? I love mine, but it definitely wears small to me.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> After desk diving for over a year with this thing, I finally went swimming with it at Little Ossippee Lake, Maine over the 4th of July holiday. It really looks great on the Blue Shark NATO. Now I don't feel like too much of a fraud wearing a dive watch. Swimming in a lake counts, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, mine is doing lake duty up the road in Wolfeboro this summer.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Cousins.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

RahnDail said:


> Aaaand that was quick... Decided to bite the bullet and go all-in with a Super Oyster and lumed ceramic bezel. Gotta say I'm super impressed with both! Considering upgrading the crystal at some point, but honestly the hardlex looks pretty nice as-is. This might just trump my SARB033 as my daily driver.


This combo looks really good, and the size accommodates your wrist well.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Nice, mine is doing lake duty up the road in Wolfeboro this summer.


Where did you get those hands from?

Is that a black outline/border?

Nice touch!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's the 013 on an FFF Horween Chromexel Button Stud strap:

















So far, this strap does the best job hiding the large step-down lugs that I've mentioned/complained about on the SKX013.


----------



## furrybarry (May 21, 2018)

SKX013. Came as a new case, so was assembled with an NH36 movement with SKX007 dial and hands, black day/date discs and no chapter ring.

Size seems to work ok so going to do an overnight lume shootout between SKX007, SKX171 and SKX013 dial. Whichever lasts best will go in the watch.

View attachment DSC_0479.jpg


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

furrybarry said:


> SKX013. Came as a new case, so was assembled with an NH36 movement with SKX007 dial and hands, black day/date discs and no chapter ring.
> 
> Size seems to work ok so going to do an overnight lume shootout between SKX007, SKX171 and SKX013 dial. Whichever lasts best will go in the watch.
> 
> View attachment 13322557


Nice!

How are you holding the dial properly without the chapter ring?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Here's mine.









On my 6.5" wrist ;-)


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

I really, REALLY like the look of that.

I have been emailing Strapcode, trying to convince them to put some 013 size end links on their current 007 super jubilee, for me.

I thought that would finally give me THE PERFECT WATCH, that I have been seeking since I first put a 013 on my wrist.

I bought my first 013 a fews years back, had to have another, then got another one, modded with a 007 second hand. A couple of years later Strapcode has reintroduced their super oyster. Better... A couple weeks ago I am convinced I want yet another, due to a most compelling advert from Long Island Watch, with a super oyster already attached mind you. It arrives, days later, WITH the fabled, Arabic date wheel! :::insert chorus of angels sound here:::

I only needed a super jubilee to complete the package. :::chorus of angels sound, along with ray of golden light, breaking forth from the Heavens above, confetti cannons, etc., inserted here:::

The SKX013 is, by far, the watch I have been seeking all along. I do believe it to be the best of the SKX line. It just ticks all the crazy boxes I have set for a timepiece. I really can't believe I had to go through two 007s, one 009, two Orient Rays, a Mako, and three Parnis, to realize this, all because I really liked the look of the Orient Saturation Diver, but thought it TOO big.

Looking at your pictures here, that list must now include a 013 Endmill (President) bracelet too.

The 013 is my PERFECT watch, and only a super jubilee will allow my 013 to achieve Grail Watch status for me, (see above, chorus of angles, blah, blah) but I'd just need to have a president as well. In order to sleep at night.

Come on Strapcode, work your voodoo magic!!!



























Watch Obsessive said:


> I recently bought an aftermarket president bracelet for my SKX013 off an eBay seller based in Hong Kong. It was shipped out to the U.K. quickly and fits perfectly.
> 
> While I prefer it on the original jubilee, this makes a nice alternative.
> 
> ...


----------



## thatparticularguy (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey guys, first post here.

I'd like to share my modded SKX013K with you guys, cheers!









Edit: Why does the photo upload sideways and how does one correct it?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX013:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Same as yesterday but on a different strap:


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

My daughter loves a Pepsi so I finally modded a SKX013 with one and gave it to her for her birthday. Surprise! That was my 1st ever mod (other than straps & bracelets). Overall, it went well but it did end up with a couple of small marks.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

RahnDail said:


> Aaaand that was quick... Decided to bite the bullet and go all-in with a Super Oyster and lumed ceramic bezel. Gotta say I'm super impressed with both! Considering upgrading the crystal at some point, but honestly the hardlex looks pretty nice as-is. This might just trump my SARB033 as my daily driver.


I did the same thing with my skx013.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Baby Turtle . You don't see many of these









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice! Mine's back on the Nato today as well...









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I own an SKX007 and SKX009 also, and they wear well on my wrist, but I much prefer the SKX013.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

powerband said:


> I own an SKX007 and SKX009 also, and they wear well on my wrist, but I much prefer the SKX013.


It looks good on your wrist! :-!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Mini....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The rubber strap from Dagaz:

































So, skx013 + dagaz. Looks good! :-!

















On my 6.5" wrist ;-)

















The rubber strap is not as comfy as nato straps, but I love it!


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

Loving the retro look of that strap! Very 62MAS-like.



Rosenbloom said:


> The rubber strap from Dagaz:
> 
> View attachment 13369757
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -

Loving the retro look of that strap! Very 62MAS-like.



Rosenbloom said:


> The rubber strap from Dagaz:
> 
> View attachment 13369757
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Waterfront and beach day b-)


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Mirabello1 said:


> Baby Turtle . You don't see many of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the baby turtle padi coming soon. I just purchased it today. Looking forward to it's intricate dial and the case design. hope it was small.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

powerband said:


> I own an SKX007 and SKX009 also, and they wear well on my wrist, but I much prefer the SKX013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. We in the same boat but I recently sold off my skx009K2. So now I have the skx007j1 and skx013 with ceramic lumed bezel insert and strap code bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> The rubber strap from Dagaz:
> 
> View attachment 13369743
> 
> ...


How much did you pay for it?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

juice009 said:


> How much did you pay for it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It came with Dagaz Typhoon II. (I had sold my Typhoon II because it's too big but keep this rubber strap.)

The strap can be bought from Dagaz for US$25.
https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4111628


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

hahaha.. my "mid-sized" SRP777


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

atarione said:


> hahaha.. my "mid-sized" SRP777
> View attachment 13375613


Damn! What's your wrist size?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

On leather strap.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Question for the SKX013 owners on the OEM Seiko Jubilee, anyone know what size the spring bars on the clasp? More specifically the spring bar size for the micro adjustment portion of the clasp? Also anyone know the diameter? Also any recommendations for quality spring bars that would fit? Thanks.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

With nato today.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

At dive shop.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatparticularguy (Jul 24, 2018)

Y4BBZY said:


> Question for the SKX013 owners on the OEM Seiko Jubilee, anyone know what size the spring bars on the clasp? More specifically the spring bar size for the micro adjustment portion of the clasp? Also anyone know the diameter? Also any recommendations for quality spring bars that would fit? Thanks.


Diameter: just over a millimeter
Size 16 millimeters

Edit: I lost the same springbar before and I went to the local seiko dealer and got a replacement free, maybe you can try it out as well.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mini urchin


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

My midsize divers have been a work in progress for a long time. Trying to upgrade the movements to a 4R proved to be much more difficult than the easy peasy movement upgrade of a full sized skx. But finally done.

This one is more of a military inspired. In truth, it's a hodgepodge if parts I had laying around in it luckily came together well.










Then there's the 013 that I always wanted Seiko to make. 








This will get extended wrist time.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> My midsize divers have been a work in progress for a long time. Trying to upgrade the movements to a 4R proved to be much more difficult than the easy peasy movement upgrade of a full sized skx. But finally done.
> 
> This one is more of a military inspired. In truth, it's a hodgepodge if parts I had laying around in it luckily came together well.
> 
> ...


Both look great, good job! My skx013 has been on the mod bench for a while also. I've thought about the 4r upgrade myself, how did you solve the shorter stem issue? cut one to size yourself?


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Both look great, good job! My skx013 has been on the mod bench for a while also. I've thought about the 4r upgrade myself, how did you solve the shorter stem issue? cut one to size yourself?


Not one, about 3 uncut stems per watch. I trimmed it myself since I couldn't find anything pre-trimmed for the 013. For whatever reason (maybe I'm just not as good a watch surgeon as others) I couldn't get the trimming right. Glad it's done but I'm not doing another mod-sized 4R movement upgrade again!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> Not one, about 3 uncut stems per watch. I trimmed it myself since I couldn't find anything pre-trimmed for the 013. For whatever reason (maybe I'm just not as good a watch surgeon as others) I couldn't get the trimming right. Glad it's done but I'm not doing another mod-sized 4R movement upgrade again!


So you cut them then glued them onto the crown? Well done!

At least you know it can be done. I've also looked for other 4r watches that have the same length stem as the skx013 (iirc, SKX007 4r-upgrade can use the stem from a sarb017), but came up with nothing like you.

Either way, I'm jealous, both are awesome!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

The obligatory SKX013 and my latest pick up, baby/mini turtle on my 6" wrist. The baby turtle allows me to wear a larger watch while still fitting thanks to its short lug-to-lug distance.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

I just bought an SKX013 for my wife as a gift for a work achievement. Need to get this sized and wrapped up this weekend. Size reference with my Turtle.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

latitude222 said:


> View attachment 13391431


mid sized? Isn't the nick name for this watch the big f-ing kinetic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

phisch said:


> I just bought an SKX013 for my wife as a gift for a work achievement. Need to get this sized and wrapped up this weekend. Size reference with my Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 13441647


Cool comparison thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

NightOwl said:


> Then there's the 013 that I always wanted Seiko to make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that Beads-of-Rice from? It looks good, as does the orange minutes.


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

NightOwl said:


> My midsize divers have been a work in progress for a long time. Trying to upgrade the movements to a 4R proved to be much more difficult than the easy peasy movement upgrade of a full sized skx. But finally done.
> 
> This one is more of a military inspired. In truth, it's a hodgepodge if parts I had laying around in it luckily came together well.
> 
> ...


This one looks awesome!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

NightOwl said:


> Then there's the 013 that I always wanted Seiko to make.
> This will get extended wrist time.


Yabokie's or Geckota BOR?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Put on new and cheap bracelet (about US$15)

























On my 6.5" wrist


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Loving both!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> Put on new and cheap bracelet (about US$15)
> 
> View attachment 13468909
> 
> ...


The bracelet looks good mate, mins share the link where to get it.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

ic3burn said:


> The bracelet looks good mate, mins share the link where to get it.
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


I bought it at taobao.com from China.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...7f727baUwpzmp&id=565863857580&_u=t2dmg8j26111


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The bracelet is not very heavy and the end links are not solid. Yet given its low price, I am fully satisfied. b-)

More close up photos:


----------



## G-SPAIN (Dec 2, 2017)

thatparticularguy said:


> Hey guys, first post here.
> 
> I'd like to share my modded SKX013K with you guys, cheers!
> 
> ...


The most beautiful skx013 I have seen so far now. Where did you find the different parts?

cheers


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

My SKX013 mod here. All assembled by Duarte at NEWW. Drilled lugs by Steve855.

Yobokies coin edge bezel, LCBI 12-hr bezel, flat clear sapphire crystal, Strapcode Super Oyster, and NE15 movement upgrade.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

trhall said:


> My SKX013 mod here. All assembled by Duarte at NEWW. Drilled lugs by Steve855.
> 
> Yobokies coin edge bezel, LCBI 12-hr bezel, flat clear sapphire crystal, Strapcode Super Oyster, and NE15 movement upgrade.


I am attempting a very similar mod. Any idea how to modify the click spring so it is bidirectional but still retaining the discrete clicks?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is my Seiko SKX001 "Little Daddy" tonight by beer garden light.







(cross-posting with my Instagram @sandwichtimechannel)


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am attempting a very similar mod. Any idea how to modify the click spring so it is bidirectional but still retaining the discrete clicks?


I didn't try to look for that but another bezel may allow for that. Maybe reach out to someone like Duarte @ NEWW, who may have more experience with that. I'd love to hear if you do figure it out, though. That would be a great upgrade!


----------



## thatparticularguy (Jul 24, 2018)

G-SPAIN said:


> The most beautiful skx013 I have seen so far now. Where did you find the different parts?
> 
> cheers


Thanks mate,

Parts are from:
Bezel insert: Yobokies sub insert
Hands: Yobokies black mercedes hands
Crystal: Crystaltimes horology low double domed sapphire with blue AR coating
Day/ date wheel: Seiko black background kanji day/ date (parts no. 0160298 & 0878207)
Bracelet: Strapcode super oyster

Cheers!


----------



## thatparticularguy (Jul 24, 2018)

edit: double post


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

thatparticularguy said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> Parts are from:
> Bezel insert: Yobokies sub insert
> ...


Agreed. Looks pretty awesome! Congrats and wear your SKX013 in good heath...


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Oh I sold my skx013 last night. It was an "impulse" sell. I posted it on a local forum and wanted to see if it attracted buyers. Someone then pop-ed up and was willing to offer a good price. We met last night. The buyer is a teenager!
The only Seiko diver I am keeping now is MM300. ;-)


----------



## F7LTHY (Dec 13, 2017)

Decided to get one as a beater/project watch. I must say, she's quite pretty.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko JDM Quartz 6458-600A









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

I received this a month ago. Wears small due to small lug to lug length but the case is little big for my taste. Also, I'm not a big fan of the non-symmetric indices. I wish the crown was at 4'o clock position as it stabs the wrists at times. The rubber strap that it comes with is very soft and comfortable but the metal loop does not properly hold the strap ends. I havent decided what i'm gonna do with the watch yet.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Rosenbloom said:


> Oh I sold my skx013 last night. It was an "impulse" sell. I posted it on a local forum and wanted to see if it attracted buyers. Someone then pop-ed up and was willing to offer a good price. We met last night. The buyer is a teenager!
> The only Seiko diver I am keeping now is MM300. ;-)


Big difference in size between mm300 and 013.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F7LTHY (Dec 13, 2017)

Faded the stock insert while i wait for a few more to come in the mail. Loving it. Double domed sapphire and patina dial coming next.


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Turtle 779









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

^^^^^ Nice watch, but is a 45mm Turtle a mid-size?


----------



## F7LTHY (Dec 13, 2017)

Green bezel insert and Erikas original MN strap just came in. Sadly the insert doesnt fit perfectly into the bezel but oh well.


----------



## simsky_36 (Sep 24, 2018)

SPB079 has become my daily watch, very versatile. Great for the weekend & suitable in an office environment as well. Shame about the poor quality control on the dial.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

F7LTHY said:


> Green bezel insert and Erikas original MN strap just came in. Sadly the insert doesnt fit perfectly into the bezel but oh well.
> 
> View attachment 13521759


I still like the looks, great combo!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

simsky_36 said:


> SPB079 has become my daily watch, very versatile. Great for the weekend & suitable in an office environment as well. Shame about the poor quality control on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 13523301


Is 44mm a midsize Diver now too?


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

013 with naturally aged 015 Pepsi insert. Many dings scratches to case bezel crystal and insert.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

013 On WJean shark mesh, on an easy stroll by the river in Zion National Park.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

jamaha said:


> 013 On WJean shark mesh, on an easy stroll by the river in Zion National Park.
> 
> View attachment 13563207


Looks good on shark mesh.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

My skx013 and Vostok Sail boat Amphibia 39mm case.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

juice009 said:


> Looks good on shark mesh.


Yeah, I like it a lot. It's super tough, no worries about it getting scratched.. I do wish, aesthetically, that it had some taper. I've been thinking about modifying it with a Dremel and fitting an narrower clasp.

Someday I'm going to have to really look at Vostok and see if they have anything that would suit me. Soviet watches just feels like a rabbit hole that would be too easy to get sucked into, I'm a little scared.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

SKX023








SKX013 X3


----------



## Delfino Furioso (Nov 15, 2016)

new pics of my SKX013 

I've never really liked the stock bezel as it made the watch feel smaller, so I finally ordered a custom bezel from Harold
Got it delivered today and I've just finished swapping it...

I'm very pleased by the results as this 39mm submariner-style bezel (combined with the strapcode oyster I've previously bought) give the watch a more substantial presence
I think that it might have reached its final form now


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Here's my first Seiko I got in the mail a couple of weeks ago: an SKX013.
There's quite a few things that I'm not mad on about the look of the watch but it wares beautifully so I will make a few changes. 
I installed a Double-Domed blue AR saphire from crystal times yesterday and removed the plastic chapter ring while I was in there. 
Looking much better already I would say. 
I have a submariner bezel on the way from Harold now. I'll post a pic of that too when it arrives
Also a heads up for anyone who's into their modifications, SeikoParts has today started selling NH36 compatible crowns for the SKX013 so the supercharge-mod is now a possibility. Check it out (No affiliation) 
https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/2018/09/07/seiko-slkx013-supercharge-mod/














Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

AC81 said:


> SKX023
> View attachment 13564713
> 
> 
> ...


Hey nice mod. Do you know if the Seiko regular turtle dial will fit the skx013? TIA

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Delfino Furioso said:


> new pics of my SKX013
> 
> I've never really liked the stock bezel as it made the watch feel smaller, so I finally ordered a custom bezel from Harold
> Got it delivered today and I've just finished swapping it...
> ...


Nice. Do you mind taking a straight shot and a side shot of the watch. So we could get better understanding of how it looks. TIA

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

This was the very first diver watch I owned and it's still in great condition! I do need to find the original bracelet that is somewhere in my home office but this thread reminded me to dig it out and put it on my wrist.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Double post


----------



## thatparticularguy (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey guys, another SKX013 again.










Parts are as follows:
- Crystaltimeshorology low double domed sapphire crystal with blue AR
- DLW watches black snowflake hands
- Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts "12 Hour Style" insert
- Seiko black kanji day/date wheels
- Strapcode SKX013 Super Oyster


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

This is not a dive watch but it's 38mm. Thought you'll might be interested.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

how do yall feel about the skx013 vs the mini turtles?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

crazeazn said:


> how do yall feel about the skx013 vs the mini turtles?


No comparison. The SKX013 is mid size 38mm. The 'mini' turtle is 42.3mm

It's a nice watch, but out of place in a thread talking specifically about mid size divers.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

AC81 said:


> No comparison. The SKX013 is mid size 38mm. The 'mini' turtle is 42.3mm
> 
> It's a nice watch, but out of place in a thread talking specifically about mid size divers.


Actually they are about the same size. Both have bezels about 38mm (39mm for the mini turtle). The cushion case on the mini turtle is 42mm wide but it's a much shorter lug to lug distance (43mm vs 46mm). I consider the mini turtle to be a modern Seiko midsize diver. It wears much smaller than the specs suggest. It's very comparable to the SKX013 and certainly belongs on this thread.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Double Post.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> Actually they are about the same size. Both have bezels about 38mm (39mm for the mini turtle). The cushion case on the mini turtle is 42mm wide but it's a much shorter lug to lug distance (43mm vs 46mm). I consider the mini turtle to be a modern Seiko midsize diver. It wears much smaller than the specs suggest. It's very comparable to the SKX013 and certainly belongs on this thread.


I have both of them. Though the mini turtle wears small from lug to lug due to its short lug distance that's no excuse for its 42mm case size. The watch size for a wearer depends on the whole watch (case and bezel) not just the bezel (sometimes whichever is larger). What kind of argument is that to prove the watch is small. So, its a large watch compared to skx013. At the end of the day, the case size of the mini turtle is 42mm and that's not considered mid-size watch. So it does not belong here. It wears like SKX007 since SKX007 also has short lugs which also happens to be a large watch. So for those reasons I've never brought my mini turtle to this forum. BTW I'll be listing my mini turtle soon for sale. The crown stabs the wrist and the cushion case is not appealing as the regular turtle.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

juice009 said:


> I have both of them. Though the mini turtle wears small from lug to lug due to its short lug distance that's no excuse for its 42mm case size. The watch size for a wearer depends on the whole watch (case and bezel) not just the bezel (sometimes whichever is larger). What kind of argument is that to prove the watch is small. So, its a large watch compared to skx013. At the end of the day, the case size of the mini turtle is 42mm and that's not considered mid-size watch. So it does not belong here. It wears like SKX007 since SKX007 also has short lugs which also happens to be a large watch. So for those reasons I've never brought my mini turtle to this forum. BTW I'll be listing my mini turtle soon for sale. The crown stabs the wrist and the cushion case is not appealing as the regular turtle.


This is the post I needed to see. However, I don't think it is an unfair question. To AC81 & Juice009, both of your answers came off as unnecessarily hostile. The 013 lug to lug is around 44mm and the baby turtle while substantially larger is also around 44mm hence my question. So yes, while not technically mid size by diameter, it is a smaller "midsize" watch for people with smaller wrists. For reference, the SKX007 is around 45-46mm LTL, which makes it too large on my wrist; the regular turtle is around 48mm LTL.

I have a 6.1 inch flat wrist, so for me, the lug to lug matters more than the diameter. I've purchased 40mm watches that had extremely long lugs (46mm/LTL) which made it look ridiculous on my wrist so the watch LTL is most important.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

crazeazn said:


> This is the post I needed to see. However, I don't think it is an unfair question. To AC81 & Juice009, both of your answers came off as unnecessarily hostile. The 013 lug to lug is around 44mm and the baby turtle while substantially larger is also around 44mm hence my question. So yes, while not technically mid size by diameter, it is a smaller "midsize" watch for people with smaller wrists. For reference, the SKX007 is around 45-46mm LTL, which makes it too large on my wrist; the regular turtle is around 48mm LTL.
> 
> I have a 6.1 inch flat wrist, so for me, the lug to lug matters more than the diameter. I've purchased 40mm watches that had extremely long lugs (46mm/LTL) which made it look ridiculous on my wrist so the watch LTL is most important.


You may have percieved rudness. But that's not what was intended. 
I posted a reply based on my opinion (which is what you asked for) and based on the context of this thread. (which you posted in)

It turns out, what you actually wanted was a more in depth comparison between the 2... So mabee that would have been clearer in a seperate thread???

I did use to own a Precista PRS-5 at one point. Which at 37mm case size top to bottom, and reletivly short L2L for me. I thought i could pull it off having also very tiny wrists. 
But as the watch is in an a symetrical style. It was still a large watch. And i couldn't get round to to how it looked, or how it felt on the wrist. I have much the same problem that Juice009 had with the mini turtle. On the face of it some of the dimesions should make it work with a smaller wrist. But it just didn't (for us) Just for reference, 6.5 inch wrist.
When refering to a 'mid size diver' that nearly always references a 38mm case. Not a watch with a 39mm bezel in a 42.5mm case. 
Now, if people want to post pictures here. No ones going to question that or be rude about it. It's still a nice looking watch and who doesn't like watch pics?? But you asked you question in a thread that already has a pre defined context. So the answer you got was based on that context rather than a completly fresh question.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

AC81 said:


> You may have percieved rudness. But that's not what was intended.
> I posted a reply based on my opinion (which is what you asked for) and based on the context of this thread. (which you posted in)
> 
> It turns out, what you actually wanted was a more in depth comparison between the 2... So mabee that would have been clearer in a seperate thread???
> ...


My apologies. I didn't even think about comparison or starting a new thread because up until now (until you informed me), I was under the impression that the turtle was a "midsize" diver based on its total package size lug to lug. However, I think you cleared it up very quickly that it does not fit the mid size diver moniker.

"When referring to a 'mid size diver' that nearly always references a 38mm case" sounds clearer to me than "out of place in a thread talking specifically about mid size divers." Thank you very much.


----------



## GBNova (Jul 30, 2011)

jamaha said:


> 013 On WJean shark mesh, on an easy stroll by the river in Zion National Park.
> 
> View attachment 13563207


Perfect.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

thatparticularguy said:


> Hey guys, another SKX013 again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, love the dome and bezel, did you do this yourself?


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone on here have the newish 013 Yobokies Submariner bezel with either the yobokies submariner insert or LCBI seiko lumed insert on a stock dial with mercedes hands? (LOL, this is the direction I'm going towards)


----------



## krugs (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello there 
(not the correct date)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

Here is an older photo of mine. Still have it and love it.


----------



## thatparticularguy (Jul 24, 2018)

crazeazn said:


> Does anyone on here have the newish 013 Yobokies Submariner bezel with either the yobokies submariner insert or LCBI seiko lumed insert on a stock dial with mercedes hands? (LOL, this is the direction I'm going towards)












With black mercedes hands but stock bezel



joep2k said:


> Looks awesome, love the dome and bezel, did you do this yourself?


Thank you! I got a buddy of mine to do it for me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

So I've owned the skx013 twice before and twice I've sold it, first time I was enamoured with the skx009j I owned and the second time both the skx013 and 009 were sold.

Something about it was a little off to me or I just flipped it for other purchases.

This time around I've spent the value of the watch in mod parts slowly coming in and just ordered the watch too, it's going to be a while and I might risk modding it myself but it's going to look great.

Here's what I'm aiming for:








The bezel I've opted for is the seiko style LCBI insert

CT Flat clear ar sapphire

S engraved CT crown

NH35

same sarb 61 dial

Unsure of the hands yet as sourcing snzh hands has been a bit troublesome

And Uncle seiko beads of rice bracelet, I'm not really a bracelet guy but I've only experienced the stock seiko skx jubilee and seiko 5 bracelets so it's time I opt for something of quality.

Anybody forsee issues with the nh35 movement's holder / plastic ring fitting into this case?
Also any seiko oem hand sources / sellers?


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> The bezel I've opted for is the seiko style LCBI insert
> 
> CT Flat clear ar sapphire
> 
> ...


I'm not a huge mod guy, but that's a great looking watch. I especially like that dial! Looks great with those hands, although the counterbalance on the second hand is not my favorite. And good choice on the flat crystal. That looks like a real watch, while a lot of mods look like a bunch of mismatched parts.

I've never put one of those movements into that case, but my understanding is that the movement should fit into the stock SKX movement ring.


----------



## Enoch Keng (Mar 8, 2013)

Black ghost anyone?


----------



## Enoch Keng (Mar 8, 2013)

**removed double posting


----------



## thatparticularguy (Jul 24, 2018)

Enoch Keng said:


> View attachment 13735415
> 
> 
> Black ghost anyone?


Nice! I've gone for the ghost look as well, though more of need rather than a choice.

















My LCBI bezel insert luminous paint was fading and falling off so I decided to strip it all off to make it uniform:










2.5 years owning this watch and my mods are still not done on it. Awaiting a custom dial to be shipped to me and I should hopefully be done with this watch.

(P.S: to be clear, its more due to rough use and poor usage conditions of the watch, rather than quality of the insert)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Some of my Seikos










Zodiac Dragon 42mm for perspective. L2R

Zodiac Yellow SeaDragon 42mm
Seiko SKX009K2 42mm (picked up from Overstock during their sale for $139)
Vostok Amphibian Neptune Diver 40mm
Fifty Four 62mas homage 39mm
Seiko SKX013K1 38mm (picked up from CreationWatch during their sale for $149)
Seiko SKX013K2 38mm (not shown, just ordered from Amazon $149. $211 minus some DiscoverCard cashback, minus another DC 5% for December, minus 6% befrugal link through)
Seiko SKX013K2 38mm (not shown, just ordered from Etsy $170.10)

Best deal right now for those looking is TopCash 6% rebate link through to WalMart market place. K1's net to $181.42. I've already ordered new dials, bezels and inserts for my 3. Should be fun.


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> So I've owned the skx013 twice before and twice I've sold it, first time I was enamoured with the skx009j I owned and the second time both the skx013 and 009 were sold.
> 
> Something about it was a little off to me or I just flipped it for other purchases.
> 
> ...


Don't know if you've already made it, but I have and it went just fine. I removed the chapter ring and attached the dial to the spacer ring with dial dots, to make sure the dial doesn't slide up on the hands. I did change to the 013 spacer ring on the nh35 to ensure a perfect fit in the case. Lume on the insert is already starting to fall off by itself, so that sucks a bit when they're so expensive... Looks good, though!









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

I have two Seikos that I consider mid-size;

The SKX421 with different hands








The SRPC41


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy New Year - Seikoholics & Chocoholics.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

PSA - Seikos on sale at Creation Watch with NEWYEAR coupon code.

SKX013K1 $162.35

SKX013K2 $171.70


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Here is my skx013 on a Super Engineer bracelet.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## Enoch Keng (Mar 8, 2013)

Bond strap and the lucky 7...

UncleSeiko waffle strap on the way


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

First mod is done. Phew. LOL

Some guys lose their [email protected]# when you put a glassback on an un-decorated movement. I love mechanical watches and couldn't give a FFF (fat, flying, f&*#) if it's decorated or not...I still love it. Bezels should be delivered in 2 weeks and I intend to tackle them myself...videos make it look pretty straight forward. _Says CVP just prior to grenading his Seiko_. _*Gotta learn somehow*_. I'll leave the dial, crystal and hands to Katt.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Bought this new skx013k2 a few days ago.
So far it is running at minus 2 s/d but, at night I rest it dial down, so gains this back.


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

Padi Solar Chrono Diver


----------



## IkariGendo (Feb 8, 2017)

Not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I need some help finding replacement spring bars for the stock clasp and two split end pins for the jubilee links. Does anyone have the measurements so that I can order replacements? Got a brand new watch that I can't wear (long story...).


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

IkariGendo said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I need some help finding replacement spring bars for the stock clasp and two split end pins for the jubilee links. Does anyone have the measurements so that I can order replacements? Got a brand new watch that I can't wear (long story...).


It might be easier to buy a new bracelet. If you watch the sales forum here they come up fairly often. There are also quite a few on eBay for a decent price.


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

double post


----------



## IkariGendo (Feb 8, 2017)

tissotgirl said:


> It might be easier to buy a new bracelet. If you watch the sales forum here they come up fairly often. There are also quite a few on eBay for a decent price.


That seems wasteful, it's just a generic part, knowing the diameter would help out a lot.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Production date; June, 2018. On a converted nato to a two piece strap my wife made for me.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

here's a modified mini-turtle, maybe






the first orange one
out there....only 43mm lug-to-lug, makes the 013 look like a tall-boy


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

here's a modified mini-turtle, maybe
View attachment 13825521
the first orange one
out there....only 43mm lug-to-lug, makes the 013 look like a tall-boy 

why the dupe? i don't know....


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

peterr said:


> here's a modified mini-turtle, maybe
> View attachment 13825521
> the first orange one
> out there....only 43mm lug-to-lug, makes the 013 look like a tall-boy


Wow. How did you get rid of the curved case finishing? Looks more like the mini turtle of the original now. Only if the crown was at 4. That crown at 3 stabs real hard.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

juice009 said:


> Wow. How did you get rid of the curved case finishing? Looks more like the mini turtle of the original now. Only if the crown was at 4. That crown at 3 stabs real hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


i modify my cases with files, this one was bead blasted. the creases on the mini-turtle
are ridiculous, by filing them out you can make a real cushion case. i have a bunch of
work on scwf under "case modifications", i do all sorts of watches, but this is a two-hour
job and it improves the watch so much. thanks for noticing


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

here's another modified mid-size diver, that's the kind of
watch i love most, this is a citizen NY-0040 which i think 
had a brutally ugly case, and i released the hidden manta
ray inside....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> i modify my cases with files, this one was bead blasted. the creases on the mini-turtle
> are ridiculous, by filing them out you can make a real cushion case. i have a bunch of
> work on scwf under "case modifications", i do all sorts of watches, but this is a two-hour
> job and it improves the watch so much. thanks for noticing


crown at 3 is not so bad, correlates back to the 6217, and it's what the movement needs,
and damned if that movement doesn't keep time to 1-2 seconds per day. it does  it's
the oculus i had to get rid of. i wish they'd give a no date option.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> i modify my cases with files, this one was bead blasted. the creases on the mini-turtle
> are ridiculous, by filing them out you can make a real cushion case. i have a bunch of
> work on scwf under "case modifications", i do all sorts of watches, but this is a two-hour
> job and it improves the watch so much. thanks for noticing


crown at 3 is not so bad, correlates back to the 6217, and it's what the movement needs,
and damned if that movement doesn't keep time to 1-2 seconds per day. it does  it's
the oculus i had to get rid of. i wish they'd give a no date option.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Got my SKX013's back from Katt. I kept 1 stock black..

Before:










Watch 1 = red dial, red chapter ring, coke bezel, super engineer bracelet with seiko clasp, mineral crystal exhibition caseback

Watch 2 = blue dial, blue chapter ring, pepsi bezel, oyster bracelet with seiko clasp, mineral crystal exhibition caseback


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

skx013 are available for $179.99 for the next few days,
i am not shilling for the people selling them, it just looks
like the cheapest way to get a watch that is soon-to-be
extinct. so message me if you want to know where...

i think it's a really clunky case, i'm going to buy one as
a case-carving challenge. i can see it sinuous and bead
blasted like the citizen...make it wear even smaller


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

skx013 are available for $179.99 for the next few days,
i am not shilling for the people selling them, it just looks
like the cheapest way to get a watch that is soon-to-be
extinct. so message me if you want to know where...

i think it's a really clunky case, i'm going to buy one as
a case-carving challenge. i can see it sinuous and bead
blasted like the citizen...make it wear even smaller


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> skx013 are available for $179.99 for the next few days,
> i am not shilling for the people selling them, it just looks
> like the cheapest way to get a watch that is soon-to-be
> extinct. so message me if you want to know where...
> ...


i don't know why this keeps posting double...sorry...


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

50% of my watch collection, and my two favorites.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

I suppose, despite its moniker, the BFK is also midsize.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Jowens said:


> 50% of my watch collection, and my two favorites.
> View attachment 13835227


Nice but neither are mid-size divers. Mid-size is at least 39mm and under not 43mm.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> Nice but neither are mid-size divers. Mid-size is at least 39mm and under not 43mm.


nope,

the nacken is 40 mm, quite mid-sized, the seiko sbdc051 which is
often referred to as a 62mas, well that pisses me off, because 
the 62mas was 37mm and very wearable, and the sbdc051 is up
around 43mm, pretty bloated imo, compared to 37mm....

so you're saying mid-sized is 39mm-42.99mm? i agree, the sbdc
is not mid-sized.

the nth's are very wearable, and they're nice and thin, 10 mm
or so, makes the seikos look obese by comparison.


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

HerrNano said:


> I sold my 013 some time ago, but I have to add that it works very well on a Nato because a strap underneath doesn't make it ride very high on the wrist. It's light enough that there is little or no wobble. Why did I sell it again?


I sold mine but will buy another soon , they're great watches

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

Derek N said:


> Well, this one started out as an SKX025:


Great looking watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

myn5054 said:


> What do you think of skx013? It looks small Or is it okay in size? Thank you very much for your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

jamaha said:


> At the beach for the 4th:
> View attachment 12336131


Nice mesh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

peterr said:


> nope,
> 
> the nacken is 40 mm, quite mid-sized, the seiko sbdc051 which is
> often referred to as a 62mas, well that pisses me off, because
> ...


oh, haha,

now i'm laughing at myself, that's not a nacken, it's a
tudor which is 42 x 50 x 14-and-change, i think that's 
a big-butted watch, but according to the above definition,
it's mid-sized. i am not sure how to define mid-sized,
but i know it when i see it....and i'd rather have a knacken
than a pelagos anyday, unless we're talking about re-sale.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Jasemh said:


> It looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


does not look small at all, looks quite prominent.


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

peterr said:


> does not look small at all, looks quite prominent.


Yes its perfect

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

So I didn't realize the skx013 is as small as it is. Clearly the Pelagos and sbdc051 are much larger. So if the skx013 is mid size, what in the world constitutes a small diver?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I just picked up a Maratac SR-3 in F29. Had this not have a phantom crown position, it would be perfect.


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

I'm new here


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

moarlo said:


> I'm new here
> 
> View attachment 13838477


 Good choice!


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Jowens said:


> So if the skx013 is mid size, what in the world constitutes a small diver?


Naturally, something in the 32-34mm range, like a diver intended for ladies. The 2205 or 4205 would be past examples.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Jowens said:


> So I didn't realize the skx013 is as small as it is. Clearly the Pelagos and sbdc051 are much larger. So if the skx013 is mid size, what in the world constitutes a small diver?


Here is a small dive watch with 34mm case diameter by citizen intended for women. It's a nice watch. I bought it for my mom as a daily beater. It's still currently available in the market.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

billiybop said:


> Production date; June, 2018. On a converted nato to a two piece strap my wife made for me.
> 
> View attachment 13822259
> 
> View attachment 13822261


Nice strap!


----------



## horsefeathers (Sep 22, 2015)

skx013 today


----------



## horsefeathers (Sep 22, 2015)

double post


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

seiko SuS 1999 diver version...8f32 perpetual, bare bezel with only the pip, 120 click rotation


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

double post, did not wait the 10 seconds...nonsense..


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

horsefeathers said:


> skx013 today
> View attachment 13851155


Is that Yoobokies bezel? If so, does the bezel still have 120 rotational clicks? TIA


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Jowens said:


> I suppose, despite its moniker, the BFK is also midsize.
> View attachment 13835375


Can I ask where you purchased the left strap not the black waffle strap? TIA


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

My newly finished SKX013 Save the Ocean mod. Only way I could wear this gorgeous dial without looking like I have a dinner plate on my wrist!
View attachment 2019-02-06 15.38.41C.jpg


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just got my SKX back from being serviced! Looks great. We'll see how the movement runs. Glad to have it back!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

reddisc1 said:


> My newly finished SKX013 Save the Ocean mod. Only way I could wear this gorgeous dial without looking like I have a dinner plate on my wrist!
> View attachment 13868263


I've been imaging this mod for quite some time. Thanks for posting, looks great!


----------



## jcush (Aug 8, 2018)

Skx and the kid in their element


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Do 40mm diver-style watches count?


----------



## Jasemh (Jan 1, 2019)

reddisc1 said:


> My newly finished SKX013 Save the Ocean mod. Only way I could wear this gorgeous dial without looking like I have a dinner plate on my wrist!
> View attachment 13868263


Lovely, where did you buy the dial?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jasemh said:


> Lovely, where did you buy the dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Check out Watch Parts Plaza/Ebay/local watchmaker - I looked for it for a long time before I finally snagged one.


----------



## PurpleReign (Jan 22, 2019)

Got my first Seiko about a week ago. Im a watch enthusiast who enjoys all brands. I must admit, this Seiko has really impressed me considering the price point. Next up is a Baby Ice Monster.


----------



## PurpleReign (Jan 22, 2019)

Got my first Seiko about a week ago. Im a watch enthusiast who enjoys all brands. I must admit, this Seiko has really impressed me considering the price point. Next up is a Baby Ice Monster. 
View attachment 13884653


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jowens,

i'm with you. i just got my 013 in the mail today, i had one a few
years ago and it's smaller than i remembered. i'd call mid-sized
38-42mm, and small <38mm. i have lots of vintage seiko and this
is the smallest of them all....and i like it. i am going to modify the
case and make it wear even smaller, i'll be posting in a while, i
want to remove so much metal from this case that i bought a 
bench grinder on-line, and now i have to wait for delivery. after
i grind it i'll get it bead-blasted.

this watch seems like a chrome plated buick from the 70's, i 
want to turn it into a lotus....a funny analogy because there 
was a buick engine that could be bolted right into the lotus
europa, and i'm not gonna quibble with seiko motors, but
their casework can be somewhat garish....this'll read a lot
like the citizen i posted a ways back.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

peterr said:


> jowens,
> 
> i'm with you. i just got my 013 in the mail today, i had one a few
> years ago and it's smaller than i remembered. i'd call mid-sized
> ...


I would love to see how the skx013 mod turns out specially in terms of l2l distance. Since I love my skx013 but I wish the l2l distance was little shorter.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

hi juice,

well, the lug holes are positioned way far down and out, so there's no real
chance of minimizing lug-to-lug distance. however, the watch is now in progress,
i have taken down the high shoulders on it, and rounded it as if it were made
of mercury. on before picture, showing placement of lug holes, one after
showing the emerging fluidity...i want to change the hands, and i'll get the 
watch bead-blasted after i finish the casework, it'll take a few weeks. i also
ordered a kanji date wheel and a sapphire dome, all this for a $179 watch


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

hi juice,

well, the lug holes are positioned way far down and out, so there's no real
chance of minimizing lug-to-lug distance. however, the watch is now in progress,
i have taken down the high shoulders on it, and rounded it as if it were made
of mercury. on before picture, showing placement of lug holes, one after
showing the emerging fluidity...i want to change the hands, and i'll get the 
watch bead-blasted after i finish the casework, it'll take a few weeks. i also
ordered a kanji date wheel and a sapphire dome, all this for a $179 watch 

View attachment 13908235


View attachment 13908241


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

SKX023


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Originally a skx001. Bought with AM 013 dial. Modded by me with Yobokies coin edge, CT DD with blue AR, LCBI insert, Phoenix admiralty gray nato


----------



## horsefeathers (Sep 22, 2015)

sorry for the late reply. Yes, bezel is yobokies w/ 120 click rotation. surprisingly nice action on this particular example. 
My experience with aftermarket bezels is hit or miss when it comes to the action. New gasket, spring and silicone grease go a long way to make them feel nice.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Swatch Scuba 200: 37mm diameter case, 60-click unidirectional bezel, 200m WR, free lifetime battery changes.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Swatch Scuba 200: 37mm diameter case, 60-click unidirectional bezel, 200m WR, free lifetime battery changes.


nice one, those swatches were so often 43mm or so....and though i liked
them, they really did wear like a big hunk of plastic. 37mm is a much better
size....


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

013 on 6.5in wrist


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Christopher Ward old logo 38mm on my 6.75" wrist.

Took the image while waiting for my doctor's appointment.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to use the SBDX001 / variant bracelet/endlinks on the SKX013? I'm trying to find comparison pictures of the two but I don't see it.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Here are a few of my mid-sized divers. My SKX013 is currently being modded, so please excuse the stock Jubilee in this pic. It actually has a Strapcode Super Oyster on it now but, I dont have a pic of that at the moment. The other two are my recently sold Lorier Neptune and my newly acquired Raven Trekker. Neptune was 39mm and the Trekker is 40mm.

View attachment 13957085


----------



## taura (Dec 27, 2017)

I prefer understated watches but who said anything about straps??


----------



## TimelessHardwareGuy (Oct 11, 2018)

Vintage Seiko SKX013 with Amazon HStrap mesh-inner-link bracelet. The bracelet is comfortable and sized jsut right for my wrist (6" 1/4).


----------



## TimelessHardwareGuy (Oct 11, 2018)

Unnecessary post


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Seiko JDM Limited Edition Solar Tuna. 40mm diameter.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

SKX013 with hands from the SNZF17 and an original MarineMaster second hand.


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Not quite ya normal diver, maybe borderline for this thread, but i posted it in the wruw thread with a grimy picture and i wanted to post a cleaner one too so...

View attachment 13979209


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's both of my wife's divers - I'd say they qualify under mid size though, both rare as hens teeth and in great shape despite my wife treating her watches like flogging devices, lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX013 on a leather NATO:


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

here are photos i just got sent by duarte who put the pieces 
together for me...this is a case i carved and filed to make
more fluid and wrist hugging. the high shoulders have been
taken way down. yobokies bezel and insert and hands,
and lastly, bead-blasted. there's a kanji date wheel on it 
too, i'll post other pictures in a few days when it lands....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

here's another mid-size diver, a pulsar from late 80's,
i carved this one down, too, and had it bead-blasted, if
i really love it i'll send it out to get re-lumed. this watch
is so cute  before and after....
View attachment 14027249


----------



## schensted (Apr 2, 2014)

My 40mm Nezumi Baleine with domed sapphire crystal, hacking/winding NH35 movement, and Dagaz Tropic rubber strap.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Whelp, it was fun while it lasted. Today, my daughter claimed the SKX013 as her own. :-d


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

here are two more pictures of the skx013, modding the case really
makes it fade into the wrist so much, which diminishes the apparent
l-to-l length. bead blasting really calms it down, too. i am waiting for
a slim seiko caseback that'll take the thickness down by 1 mm, if this
works then i'll try the same with other bulbous seikos, with a smaller
watch, the thickness is a bit of a bother to me ( got to make sure 
there's room for the rotor in there.)


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

here are two more pictures of the skx013, modding the case really
makes it fade into the wrist so much, which diminishes the apparent
l-to-l length. bead blasting really calms it down, too. i am waiting for
a slim seiko caseback that'll take the thickness down by 1 mm, if this
works then i'll try the same with other bulbous seikos, with a smaller
watch, the thickness is a bit of a bother to me ( got to make sure 
there's room for the rotor in there.)

View attachment 14040527
View attachment 14040525


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

peterr said:


> here are two more pictures of the skx013, modding the case really
> makes it fade into the wrist so much, which diminishes the apparent
> l-to-l length. bead blasting really calms it down, too. i am waiting for
> a slim seiko caseback that'll take the thickness down by 1 mm, if this
> ...


Looks good. I feel the same way about the thickness and how it sits on the wrist. What's your process for slimming down the case?

Sbcm023


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Looks good. I feel the same way about the thickness and how it sits on the wrist. What's your process for slimming down the case?
> 
> Sbcm023


i used to do it all by hand using files, then sandpaper, recently
i bought a bench grinder so i can rough out the shape in 5
minutes or so. filing, you want to do very gradually, you can
leave pretty much of a polished finish behind if you work 
gradually and lightly. i should mention i've been a sculptor
most of my life, and consider this to be just a small sculpture.
i also consider most contemporary watch cases to be pretty 
poorly designed, i see very few i wouldn't want to improve.

i send it out for bead-blasting last of all, generally, although
you can create a nice brushed finish with fine wet/dry sandpaper....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Looks good. I feel the same way about the thickness and how it sits on the wrist. What's your process for slimming down the case?
> 
> Sbcm023


i used to do it all by hand using files, then sandpaper, recently
i bought a bench grinder so i can rough out the shape in 5
minutes or so. filing, you want to do very gradually, you can
leave pretty much of a polished finish behind if you work 
gradually and lightly. i should mention i've been a sculptor
most of my life, and consider this to be just a small sculpture.
i also consider most contemporary watch cases to be pretty 
poorly designed, i see very few i wouldn't want to improve.

i send it out for bead-blasting last of all, generally, although
you can create a nice brushed finish with fine wet/dry sandpaper....


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

peterr said:


> i used to do it all by hand using files, then sandpaper, recently
> i bought a bench grinder so i can rough out the shape in 5
> minutes or so. filing, you want to do very gradually, you can
> leave pretty much of a polished finish behind if you work
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I've been working on an invicta sub case to practice case shaping. Taking off the logos, brushing the sides, adding a chamfer to the lugs, and shaping the crown guards. I'd eventually like to be able to take material off the lugs to make them skinnier and hopefully be able to slim down the mid case. Keep up the good work!


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Thanks for the tips. I've been working on an invicta sub case to practice case shaping. Taking off the logos, brushing the sides, adding a chamfer to the lugs, and shaping the crown guards. I'd eventually like to be able to take material off the lugs to make them skinnier and hopefully be able to slim down the mid case. Keep up the good work!


shop around for the best files you can find, a small round is indispensable
on the inside corners of the lug guards, rolled sandpaper gets in there 
pretty well too...changing lug shapes is fun, fast and easy. i think the art
of filing lies in letting the law of averages take over, if you're creating 
rounded shapes, anyway. and practice polishing the case with the file,
with very light strokes.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Thanks for the tips. I've been working on an invicta sub case to practice case shaping. Taking off the logos, brushing the sides, adding a chamfer to the lugs, and shaping the crown guards. I'd eventually like to be able to take material off the lugs to make them skinnier and hopefully be able to slim down the mid case. Keep up the good work!


shop around for the best files you can find, a small round is indispensable
on the inside corners of the lug guards, rolled sandpaper gets in there 
pretty well too...changing lug shapes is fun, fast and easy. i think the art
of filing lies in letting the law of averages take over, if you're creating 
rounded shapes, anyway. and practice polishing the case with the file,
with very light strokes.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Looks good. I feel the same way about the thickness and how it sits on the wrist. What's your process for slimming down the case?
> 
> Sbcm023


i used to do it all by hand using files, then sandpaper, recently
i bought a bench grinder so i can rough out the shape in 5
minutes or so. filing, you want to do very gradually, you can
leave pretty much of a polished finish behind if you work 
gradually and lightly. i should mention i've been a sculptor
most of my life, and consider this to be just a small sculpture.
i also consider most contemporary watch cases to be pretty 
poorly designed, i see very few i wouldn't want to improve.

i send it out for bead-blasting last of all, generally, although
you can create a nice brushed finish with fine wet/dry sandpaper....


----------



## Ammeh (Aug 26, 2010)

The blue hue makes me nostalgic reminiscing my first Swiss watch Planet Ocean


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

All of my mods FINALLY came in, so mine should be done soon. I'll post pics of it when its completed.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

37mm SKX025 from 2005.


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

On a hike yesterday in Shenandoah National Park in Virginia. Fell back in love with the watch (my 10 year old daughter had claimed it for a couple years but has since switched to a g-shock, so I got it back!), and ordered some mod parts as soon as I got home from the hike (LCBI insert, Crystal Times double dome, and new dial/ring). Will post once assembled!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Astonmartini (Dec 24, 2011)

SKX013 at about 50ft last night off the coast of Cozumel
View attachment 14077827


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

The SKX013 was my first automatic watch and got me into this watch collecting rabbit hole. I love it. Today, I received an older diver. Not quite as water-resistant. Just 10 bar. It's an SKX025 from year 2000. 37mm across, and just right for my 6" wrist. I love the applied markers and the pepsi bezel.

For its age, it's looking pretty good. Just a little chip on the crystal, and scratched bezel. I'm wondering whether I should keep the scars, or replace the crystal with an aftermarket domed, and replace the bezel. I like my watches looking crisp.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Some great news, Lucius atelier has a bunch of new sapphire and brushed metal inserts for the skx013 including gold chapter rings for the 013, I've wanted these for a while a jumped on it.


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

Can't resist posting another one of the SKX025. This time, with younger sibling SKX013. 








It's really interesting that the SKX025 is listed at 37mm in diameter, while the SKX013 is 38mm. The 025 looks much larger because it lacks a chapter ring, and I think the dial itself is bigger. 013 is definitely taller. I think I like 013 more. Despite not having applied markers, it looks like it's got more personality.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello WUS, 
First post here, hope this photo upload worked. My 2 mid sized divers below are first: a custom made big crown sub built by Chris Pappas of Wilson Watch Works. I picked up the dial, hands and date wheel on ebay for him to swap into his vintage diver. Just under 40mm. I love the heavy distortion of that sapphire at angle. The other is my Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53. I love how small and light this is as well as it's strong vintage vibe. Just over 39mm at bezel. On my wish-list is the Rado Captain Cook with the sunburst brown/gray dial.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

SKX001 Lume.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Nodus Retrospect 40mm


----------



## IamNew (Oct 22, 2017)

thatparticularguy said:


> Hey guys, another SKX013 again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. I really want to get the snow flake hands. I searched for DLW and the only ones I could find say:

https://www.dlwwatches.com/products/hands-snowflake
"Fits Models: Skx007, Skx009, Snzf17 Series, Snzh55 Series"

Are these the same ones which you used?


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

SKX013 on Uncle Seiko's tropic rubber. Not a great pic of the watch, but this is what I was wearing when my daughter was born last week. I used it to time my wife's contractions, and the bezel was good for tracking how long she'd been laboring in one position so we knew when it was time to move. I actually haven't worn anything else since, as I've not had the time or inclination to think about what watch I've got on. In fact, I haven't had the time or inclination for much of anything besides eating and trying to sleep since she got here, but that's another story.









I've also managed to bang up the case more in the last ten days than I did in the previous two years. I've usually got pretty good "wrist awareness" but this sleep deprivation stuff is no joke! I've knocked it into the faucet while washing my hands after changing diapers or whatever no less than four times.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

@jamaha - congrats on the birth of your beautiful daughter! I guess you never thought something so delicate would require a "beater" watch! LOL. But I totally understand. I have two girls (now 11 and 8) and I remember how much sleep deprivation was an issue back when they were born. I still feel the effects today! And I had it easy (from what I hear). But it's totally worth it. Wear your Seiko SKX in good health, and all the best to your new family.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

My SKX013 with new hands, sapphire crystal, lumed sapphire bezel insert and brushed chapter ring.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> My SKX013 with brushed chapter ring.


Interesting combo.

I don't see the chapter ring???


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Interesting combo.
> 
> I don't see the chapter ring???


Thank you. Here are a few shots that show the chapter ring. I admit, it is difficult to see, if at all in normal pics. More have to see the watch in person to see it.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

eatabagel said:


> The SKX013 was my first automatic watch and got me into this watch collecting rabbit hole. I love it. Today, I received an older diver. Not quite as water-resistant. Just 10 bar. It's an SKX025 from year 2000. 37mm across, and just right for my 6" wrist. I love the applied markers and the pepsi bezel.
> 
> For its age, it's looking pretty good. Just a little chip on the crystal, and scratched bezel. I'm wondering whether I should keep the scars, or replace the crystal with an aftermarket domed, and replace the bezel. I like my watches looking crisp.
> 
> View attachment 14086575


Replace the crystal keep the bezel. Some folks like to keep all scars. I myself like the character of scratches and dings gained in the the line of duty, but the crystal I like to be clear..


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thank you. Here are a few shots that show the chapter ring. I admit, it is difficult to see, if at all in normal pics. More have to see the watch in person to see it.


Ahh - now I can see it.

Very close to vertical - helps keep the smaller dial open.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Ahh - now I can see it.
> 
> Very close to vertical - helps keep the smaller dial open.


Yep! Which I like.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Yep! Which I like.


That's a nice look with that near vertical reflective chapter ring. Similar to the rehaut on the SLA017.







Not my pic. From Travelller, a better photog.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you, Watch19.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I have an SKX009 but I dont feel it qualifies as mid-size. I absolutely love it and it looks great on my 6 3/4" wrist. The stock jubilee is super comfortable but I know some dont like them.

Having said that, I do own some Vostok 39mm divers and a 41mm as well.

The blue snowflake mod has seen lots of variations but I've settled on the blue bezel and gray perlon. I have a different case on order though (41mm).

All my divers see water use. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## omegafan2015 (Feb 25, 2015)

My daily watch and I love it.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

omegafan2015 said:


> View attachment 14149709
> 
> 
> My daily watch and I love it.


Liking that strap! Details and can you post a full pic?


----------



## omegafan2015 (Feb 25, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Liking that strap! Details and can you post a full pic?


It's Italian strap brand called Colareb, you can buy it here https://www.colareb.it


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

omegafan2015 said:


> It's Italian strap brand called Colareb, you can buy it here https://www.colareb.it


Which model colareb? Cheers!


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

View attachment 14170449

Desk diving, waiting for the long weekend to start


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Finally finished my SKX013 mods.

List of mods in case anyone is interested in knowing.

Double-Domed sapphire crystal with clear AR coating
Brushed chapter ring
Signed crown
Black day/date wheels
New hands
Lumed sapphire bezel insert
Super Oyster bracelet


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

Here's my SKX025 once again, after a minor mod. Replaced the flat crystal with a domed glass crystal. I found that without a chapter ring, like most other SKXes, the SKX025 just looked a bit flat. The domed glass gives it a little bit more character. Also, just 10 bar so, it's barely good enough to wash dishes with.









Need to take it back to the watchmaker to fix the misaligned day/date wheels. Why do I see so many SKX025/023 having misaligned day/date wheels?


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

moarlo said:


> View attachment 14170449
> 
> Desk diving, waiting for the long weekend to start


This post made me swap my tropic rubber strap back to the OEM bracelet. I love this watch! I love it on shark mesh, I love it on rubber, I love it on NATOs, and most of all I love it on the Jubilee! Cheers!


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

jamaha said:


> This post made me swap my tropic rubber strap back to the OEM bracelet. I love this watch! I love it on shark mesh, I love it on rubber, I love it on NATOs, and most of all I love it on the Jubilee! Cheers!


Sounds like I need to step my strap game up


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

eatabagel said:


> Here's my SKX025 once again, after a minor mod. Replaced the flat crystal with a domed glass crystal. I found that without a chapter ring, like most other SKXes, the SKX025 just looked a bit flat. The domed glass gives it a little bit more character. Also, just 10 bar so, it's barely good enough to wash dishes with.
> 
> View attachment 14172635
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, where did you find the crystal from?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

eatabagel said:


> Here's my SKX025 once again, after a minor mod. Replaced the flat crystal with a domed glass crystal. I found that without a chapter ring, like most other SKXes, the SKX025 just looked a bit flat. The domed glass gives it a little bit more character. Also, just 10 bar so, it's barely good enough to wash dishes with.
> 
> View attachment 14172635
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, where did you find the crystal from?


----------



## omegafan2015 (Feb 25, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Which model colareb? Cheers!


This one https://shop.colareb.it/index.php?id_product=52&controller=product&id_lang=1


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Gorgeous, where did you find the crystal from?


I got it from an eBay seller from the Netherlands. I don't quite recall who, but I found it after I did a search for "domed crystal 7s26-0050"

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

My SKX013 finally has a Smooth bezel !!! b-)

Just got it yesterday. Initial impressions are very good. Fit is very tight, could not press to fit with my fingers, had to use a vice to install it.


----------



## BC Wave (May 20, 2019)

omegafan2015 said:


> View attachment 14149709
> 
> 
> My daily watch and I love it.


That looks great on that leather strap. I would love to see a couple more shots.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## SunsetSheen (Jan 17, 2018)

Such a damn good watch. Wish more brands released sub 40mm divers


----------



## baldrab (Jun 10, 2019)

Started life as Seiko Skx006 and has been slightly altered/modified from standard. 
Now, 6r16d movement, Dragonshroud mother of pearl dial repainted. 
Yobokies Coin edge bezel, Jumbo crown re-cut end, hands from ebay, Crystaltimes dd blue sapphire.
See-through back, Diloy rally strap restitched.


----------



## baldrab (Jun 10, 2019)

Started life as Seiko Skx001, has been slightly altered/modified from standard. 
Now, nh36 movement, Dial/Chapter replacement from ebay,
Crown for a skx007, hands from Vostok Amphibia re-broached, 
Bezel repainted, Strap nato made in a two piece.
View attachment 14272101


----------



## baldrab (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## vancrack (Jul 9, 2016)

8 inch wrist and a super engineer bracelet. This is a watch that will never look too small.


----------



## vancrack (Jul 9, 2016)

This is an edit as I double posted and cannot see any obvious way to delete a post. Sorry!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy Seiko Sunday everyone!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Lucius artelier coin edge for the skx013 is here / preorder

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## baldrab (Jun 10, 2019)

looks good and fair priced, does it have clicks


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

At first, I was not convinced by it. Now, it has replaced my g-shock as my tool watch.

It's also a nice watch to swim with


----------



## baldrab (Jun 10, 2019)

Lucius Artelier coin edge for the skx013 i have just found out that YES it does have clicks, if this is to anyone.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

If I was to get a SKX013 and wanted to change seconds hand to a lollipop so it was more inline with SKX007 style does anyone know where I could find a part that fits ?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

boemher said:


> If I was to get a SKX013 and wanted to change seconds hand to a lollipop so it was more inline with SKX007 style does anyone know where I could find a part that fits ?


the 007 one might fit but you have to take off the chapter ring


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Lucius artelier coin edge for the skx013 is here / preorder
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


Appreciate the heads up; just ordered mine. I've been waiting so long for someone to make these!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

HKasdf said:


> Appreciate the heads up; just ordered mine. I've been waiting so long for someone to make these!


crystal times is making one soon. and Namokies early august! skx013 is getting some love finally


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

fallingtitan said:


> crystal times is making one soon. and Namokies early august! skx013 is getting some love finally


I'm waiting for someone to drop sapphire/ceramic bezel insert for Seiko mini turtle. The wait has been long.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

juice009 said:


> I'm waiting for someone to drop sapphire/ceramic bezel insert for Seiko mini turtle. The wait has been long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh yes that will takes years and years tbh

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCal (Aug 9, 2018)

New here and just found this thread. Loving all the pics! 
If anyone is unloading a fairly accurate SKX013 on jubilee, please let me know via PM. Un-modded preferred. Thanks.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I have seen some pics still with chapter ring inplace plus the lollipop maybe they shortened the hand? Or its an aftermarket ?


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Skx013 with patina mod on a president bracelet with MM buckle.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> View attachment 14350011


Cool mod! What watch is that dial from?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

jamaha said:


> Cool mod! What watch is that dial from?


SNK381


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

Love my SKX013. Continuing some mods, going to add an NH36 movement and French day wheel. For the beach I want to add one of the new Tropic brand rubber straps. But this watch is fantastic, just a perfect size for my taste.









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gviddy (May 4, 2018)

What gains to do get with the NH36 movement?

Cheers,

Gokul



Caso said:


> Love my SKX013. Continuing some mods, going to add an NH36 movement and French day wheel. For the beach I want to add one of the new Tropic brand rubber straps. But this watch is fantastic, just a perfect size for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

gviddy said:


> What gains to do get with the NH36 movement?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gokul


It's basically a modified 7S26 that also features hacking and hind winding. Hacking means the second hand stops ticking when the crown is pulled all the way out. Hand winding means you can manually wind the watch via the crown. Otherwise you have to shake it side to side or wear it to wind the watch. Power reserve and accuracy should all be the same.


----------



## nhn (Dec 5, 2016)

Where can I buy Seiko SKX013 ? Any reputable online seller you can recommend ? Thanks.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

nhn said:


> Where can I buy Seiko SKX013 ? Any reputable online seller you can recommend ? Thanks.


Try Long Island Watch. https://www.longislandwatch.com/


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Try skywatches.com.sg if you are in Asia.


----------



## nhn (Dec 5, 2016)

jamaha said:


> Try Long Island Watch. https://www.longislandwatch.com/


Thank you !!


----------



## nhn (Dec 5, 2016)

harrisc said:


> Try skywatches.com.sg if you are in Asia.


Thank you harrisc ! I live in U.S so I try longislandwatch as jamaha suggested.


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Happy hunting. Cheers


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> It's basically a modified 7S26 that also features hacking and hind winding. Hacking means the second hand stops ticking when the crown is pulled all the way out. Hand winding means you can manually wind the watch via the crown. Otherwise you have to shake it side to side or wear it to wind the watch. Power reserve and accuracy should all be the same.


Thanks for responding on my behalf! Missed the question. Yeah, it's essentially the hand winding function that I want, although hacking is nice. I needed to change this movement anyways because it has been a bit wonky recently, so I figured I'd go with the NH36.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

My lovely mid size 39mm diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

My mod is half done









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Caution! Seiko divers are very addictive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Delfino Furioso (Nov 15, 2016)

info on that strap?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

fallingtitan said:


> My mod is half done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dial choice! I plan on sticking a turtle StO dial in mine at some point


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Delfino Furioso said:


> info on that strap?


Belhemel strap. Comfy little thing. Planning on red or orange. What do y'all think?


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a 007 and love it. I had a 013 for a week and had nothing but problems with the crown. It was borderline impossible to unscrew, and once unscrewed it was also almost impossible to pull out to set the date, then harder to pull further to set the time! Once I even had to use a pair of pliers! Has anyone else had this problem, or is that a rare occurrence?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> I have a 007 and love it. I had a 013 for a week and had nothing but problems with the crown. It was borderline impossible to unscrew, and once unscrewed it was also almost impossible to pull out to set the date, then harder to pull further to set the time! Once I even had to use a pair of pliers! Has anyone else had this problem, or is that a rare occurrence?


Maybe your crown tube is cross-threaded

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> Maybe your crown tube is cross-threaded
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It may have been but that doesn't explain why it was hard to pull it out to see the date. It sounds like at least two separate issues. The cross threaded crown happens but I've never heard of the second issue.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

EPK said:


> It may have been but that doesn't explain why it was hard to pull it out to see the date. It sounds like at least two separate issues. The cross threaded crown happens but I've never heard of the second issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The keyless works might be gummed up

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> The keyless works might be gummed up
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That or the gasket could be sticking for some reason. I'd open the case back and eject the stem to check if I could see what's going on. If you're not comfortable with doing that or don't have the tools, you could take it to a professional. That would be a trivial task for them.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

juice009 said:


> Skx013 with patina mod on a president bracelet with MM buckle.


Where can I find this bracelet setup?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

ericgwoo said:


> Where can I find this bracelet setup?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought it from eBay. If you type "skx013 president" on eBay. You'll see the different variations offered by the seller. 
I believe Strapcode just recently started selling them. You should check them out too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

Skxa55









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

Skxa53









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

Skxa35









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

Skxa65









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

Skx173









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

Skx399









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Seacreechur said:


> Skxa35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this brand new?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

juice009 said:


> Where did you get this brand new?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A friend from the Phillipines.
Michael


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

Skx401









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Skx013 and skx015 with obvious AM insert
If anyone can source me an original skx015 insert I'd appreciate it!


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Palo said:


> Skx013 and skx015 with obvious AM insert
> If anyone can source me an original skx015 insert I'd appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 14460025


Check this out.

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223656...0%26rvr_ts%3D196f45c016d0a9939f44bb4effecb1b7

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Enough with the full size divers 

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

At previous life SKX010, SKX013 and SKX023. And now...


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

New to me SKX013


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Seiko and the city.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Just picked this up from a forum member


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

skx015 with a 4205 bezel insert. Still looking for a original 015 insert if anyone can help


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

SKX013 on spanking new Zuludiver 'French' strap from watchgecko.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

I just received the SKX013 coin edge bezel from Namoki. The bezel looks great and it turns very easily once installed. I will say that there is a very slight bit of backlash(?). Now the big question is, do I stay with the OEM black insert or the AM Pepsi? I'm going to have to sleep on it.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

OM


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Got my SKX013K2 yesterday. Here are some shots I took. :-d


----------



## paldo (Oct 11, 2012)

Fitted with Uncle Seiko 22mm Z199 bracelet..


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Mark.W said:


> This is my modded SKX013, with a 62Mas inspired dial, and sapphire crystal. (From Artifice Horoworks, who affectionately calls this the "13Mas")


Thanks for posting this Mark. Did you stick with this or move it on? If you still have it, did you put it on any bracelets? I'd love to see how it looks on any of the jubilee, president or oyster bracelets.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Added Omega SMPc 36.25mm to the collection today. Now I just need to sell all my other bigger watches and I am "done". These are all the watches I really need plus my G-Shock GW-5000-1JF. :think:


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sassi said:


> Added Omega SMPc 36.25mm to the collection today. Now I just need to sell all my other bigger watches and I am "done". These are all the watches I really need plus my G-Shock GW-5000-1JF. :think:
> 
> View attachment 14515921


Nice pick up Sassi, I have been eyeing a midsize SMPc for a while. Just wondering how it wears in comparison to the skx013?.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sassi said:


> Added Omega SMPc 36.25mm to the collection today. Now I just need to sell all my other bigger watches and I am "done". These are all the watches I really need plus my G-Shock GW-5000-1JF. :think:
> 
> View attachment 14515921


That's a great 4 watch collection.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

studiompd said:


> That's a great 4 watch collection.


Agreed! Every piece is quality. Doing it right BEFORE acquiring 25 watches. That's not the accepted way of doing things here! Kudos to Sassi, actually!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Nice pick up Sassi, I have been eyeing a midsize SMPc for a while. Just wondering how it wears in comparison to the skx013?.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Here are a few quick shots for you before work. I hope these help. I think the SMPc wears a hairs smaller. :think:


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sassi said:


> Here are a few quick shots for you before work. I hope these help. I think the SMPc wears a hairs smaller. :think:
> 
> View attachment 14516799
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great comparison pics Sassi, yes it does look like the SKX013 has a bit more presence on the wrist. I think the SKX013 is the smallest size I can go in the dive watch genre.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

A few more shots. :-d


----------



## Djb160 (Aug 30, 2019)

SKX013 on a Barton rubber strap


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Sassi said:


> A few more shots. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14518331
> 
> ...


Can i see the Rolex 36 beside skx013 exactly to see fit

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> Can i see the Rolex 36 beside skx013 exactly to see fit
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Here is a shot from a few days ago. Does this help you? :-!


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

SKX013 with faded bezel

Stay or go?

Thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

rene.r said:


> SKX013 with faded bezel
> 
> Stay or go?
> 
> ...


I'd put the correct bezel insert back in and keep.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sassi said:


> Added Omega SMPc 36.25mm to the collection today. Now I just need to sell all my other bigger watches and I am "done". These are all the watches I really need plus my G-Shock GW-5000-1JF. :think:
> 
> View attachment 14515921


I'd like to give props to your collection for their classic case dimensions. I prefer smaller watches too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

AC81 said:


> I'd put the correct bezel insert back in and keep.


I'd put a wabi'd dial and chapter ring in and keep it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Sassi said:


> Here is a shot from a few days ago. Does this help you? :-!
> 
> View attachment 14518623


yes i wish rolex mad a 38mm or 37mm maybe!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> yes i wish rolex mad a 38mm or 37mm maybe!


They actually make the Yacht-Master in 37mm. I do not really like the models though. :/


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sassi said:


> They actually make the Yacht-Master in 37mm. I do not really like the models though. :/


Regarding Rolex Yachmaster, I wish it was around the price of Submariner.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Great pick up on the seamaster! I also picked up a midsize seamaster in blue not long ago. While I prefer these smaller watches since I have tiny wrist, I can’t sell my bigger 007 and other variants.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

rene.r said:


> SKX013 with faded bezel
> 
> Stay or go?
> 
> ...


Stay, just looks cool.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Skx023 mod


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Sassi said:


> They actually make the Yacht-Master in 37mm. I do not really like the models though. :/


Not a fan of the yacht tbh

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nAsLiMe (Oct 3, 2019)

My desk divers


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Strap swap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

New skx013 mod.
Super charged OEM look SKX013. Every time i mod an skx I miss the stock original. So it was hard but i stuck with it and love this.

Ceramic bezel insert lumed LCBI discontinued

Coin edge bezel

Dd sapphire crystal clear AR

Nh36 regulated

Signed triple lock crown

Wet test 100m water pressure tested.

Strapcode super J

Roman day wheel









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

This JDM solar mini tuna is one of the most compact Seiko divers out there at 42.3mm diameter and effectively identical lug to lug.

I've had a few SKX013 in the past and this wears just as comfortably on my skinny 6.3 wrist, even if its diameter suggests otherwise.

@fallingtitan, that's one of the most subtle, tasteful, inside baseball upgrades I've ever seen. Well done.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Empat (Jul 8, 2018)

Added on Armida A12: Seiko SLA017 dial + 6R15 movement + white on black date wheel + Cape Codded bezel insert with listed lume pip + Seiko lollypop second hand

Lume on the SLA017 dial is super


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCRich (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Switched to a thick black nato. Still loving this scratched up little fella. Keeps pretty good time too for an old movement.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Modded









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

sbcm023


----------



## nAsLiMe (Oct 3, 2019)

Here are my mid sized desk divers. Looking for a 4205 or OEM insert for the SKX015. Any leads?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

nAsLiMe said:


> Here are my mid sized desk divers. Looking for a 4205 or OEM insert for the SKX015. Any leads?


There's some on ebay.


----------



## nAsLiMe (Oct 3, 2019)

AC81 said:


> nAsLiMe said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my mid sized desk divers. Looking for a 4205 or OEM insert for the SKX015. Any leads?
> ...


Been browsing ebay for weeks and couldn't find OEM pepsi inserts for 015 or 4205. Got links?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MEDIUM...626828?hash=item5224cb618c:g:ypwAAOSwaHtc9hga


----------



## nAsLiMe (Oct 3, 2019)

AC81 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MEDIUM...626828?hash=item5224cb618c:g:ypwAAOSwaHtc9hga


Thanks for the link! But those are AM inserts, looking for OEM/genuine parts.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

nAsLiMe said:


> Thanks for the link! But those are AM inserts, looking for OEM/genuine parts.


The AM insterts are the only ones you'll find. The 4205 hasn't been made for 35 odd years. 
It's gonna be them or none i'm afraid.


----------



## nAsLiMe (Oct 3, 2019)

AC81 said:


> nAsLiMe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link! But those are AM inserts, looking for OEM/genuine parts.
> ...


That's sad. Hope to find even the used ones.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Just keep an eye out on eBay. I recently got one

There is a seller who's selling a 4205 case with bezel insert https://www.ebay.com/sch/macalan.da-uk/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I've been wearing my 013 more than my Rolex...what's that tell you?


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

LARufCTR said:


> I've been wearing my 013 more than my Rolex...what's that tell you?
> View attachment 14549457


You're more into dive watches.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The gilt indices of this mid-sized quartz JDM Diver's 6458-600A are a thing of beauty.

This one is dated August 1981.

I wonder why Seiko didn't use this design for the 7548-700C (3rd photo)? Why Seiko, why?









Jan Raymund


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

LARufCTR said:


> I've been wearing my 013 more than my Rolex...what's that tell you?
> View attachment 14549457


Your less likely to get mugged in LA wearing a Seiko? ;-)


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Found and bought a NOS SKX015 Mid-sized Pepsi at a vintage watch store.










Jan Raymund


----------



## baldrab (Jun 10, 2019)

*SKX013 double dome sapphire crystal but not blue or clear, 
but in ruby/red, purple or other colours more choice, SKX007 has them, *
*SO why have we not got them, If not where can you get the made in this size for us.*​


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> Found and bought a NOS SKX015 Mid-sized Pepsi at a vintage watch store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. Is that box made of wood?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

baldrab said:


> *SKX013 double dome sapphire crystal but not blue or clear,
> but in ruby/red, purple or other colours more choice, SKX007 has them, *
> *SO why have we not got them, If not where can you get the made in this size for us.*​


Alibaba?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

juice009 said:


> Nice find. Is that box made of wood?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes it's made of wood.

Jan Raymund


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

AC81 said:


> Your less likely to get mugged in LA wearing a Seiko? ;-)


That's one of the things I loved about my BP Flyback 2185F....it went around the globe about 6x and nobody every gave me a bother....wish I'd never sold that one  The Explorer however, flies well under the radar.....


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

AC81 said:


> Your less likely to get mugged in LA wearing a Seiko? ;-)


That's one of the things I loved about my BP Flyback 2185F....it went around the globe about 6x and nobody every gave me a bother....wish I'd never sold that one  The Explorer however, flies well under the radar.....


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> sbcm023
> View attachment 14531241
> 
> View attachment 14531243
> ...


Very minty condition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I bought SKX013 again!









Made in Feb 2019


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The 20mm-16mm bracelet is super comfy. The clasp is small and slim. Size perfect for the watch! :-!









Mirror shot. On my just under 7" wrist ;-)


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Modded









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> Modded
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Is the dial blue or just the reflection from the crystal?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

abeyk said:


> Is the dial blue or just the reflection from the crystal?


Dial is blue and black from srpc25 turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dezti (Jul 17, 2019)

Folks, this may not be the spot, but it’s populated so I have to ask: I’m really torn between buying an SKX013 or a Marathon 36mm quartz. I need a diver for my very small wrists that just looks normal, not fancy, and is under 500 and there is nothing my style out there other than these two that are small enough and classic looking (cw 38mm quartz and Armida 36mm Are out of stock) . I’ve always like Arabic numerals so the Marathon speaks to me and is smaller, while the Seiko is cheaper, but maybe too big and taller (Coming from someone who likes his 34mm swatch lol). When swimming, will the auto of the Seiko go off time? My orient star classic goes off so much when I’m playing light basketball. Ahh, cheaper classic and more versatile, or more expensive tool quartz? The star classic already acts as my versatility watch though... Ahh help! Please post a thread to post to if I shouldn’t do this here as I can’t find any recent ones.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dezti said:


> Folks, this may not be the spot, but it's populated so I have to ask: I'm really torn between buying an SKX013 or a Marathon 36mm quartz. I need a diver for my very small wrists that just looks normal, not fancy, and is under 500 and there is nothing my style out there other than these two that are small enough and classic looking (cw 38mm quartz and Armida 36mm Are out of stock) . I've always like Arabic numerals so the Marathon speaks to me and is smaller, while the Seiko is cheaper, but maybe too big and taller (Coming from someone who likes his 34mm swatch lol). When swimming, will the auto of the Seiko go off time? My orient star classic goes off so much when I'm playing light basketball. Ahh, cheaper classic and more versatile, or more expensive tool quartz? The star classic already acts as my versatility watch though... Ahh help! Please post a thread to post to if I shouldn't do this here as I can't find any recent ones.


Guess this comes under "other mid size divers"
A good mechanical shouldn't be affected by your activities much but a quartz should be more immune to very active wear. I'd look at vintage Seiko or Citizen for small quartz divers. For a new watch, the Marathon may be your best choice. Thinner and lighter too.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Dezti said:


> Folks, this may not be the spot, but it's populated so I have to ask: I'm really torn between buying an SKX013 or a Marathon 36mm quartz. I need a diver for my very small wrists that just looks normal, not fancy, and is under 500 and there is nothing my style out there other than these two that are small enough and classic looking (cw 38mm quartz and Armida 36mm Are out of stock) . I've always like Arabic numerals so the Marathon speaks to me and is smaller, while the Seiko is cheaper, but maybe too big and taller (Coming from someone who likes his 34mm swatch lol). When swimming, will the auto of the Seiko go off time? My orient star classic goes off so much when I'm playing light basketball. Ahh, cheaper classic and more versatile, or more expensive tool quartz? The star classic already acts as my versatility watch though... Ahh help! Please post a thread to post to if I shouldn't do this here as I can't find any recent ones.


Ah I am also considering the Marathon 36mm Artic TSAR and am about to pull the trigger!
I already have skx013 and 41mm TSAR.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Watch19 said:


> Guess this comes under "other mid size divers"
> A good mechanical shouldn't be affected by your activities much but a quartz should be more immune to very active wear. I'd look at vintage Seiko or Citizen for small quartz divers. For a new watch, the Marathon may be your best choice. Thinner and lighter too.


I could be out to lunch but would think the 36mm Marathon would wear larger than the SKX013. It's A small diameter at only 36mm but is pretty tall and chunky relative to the SKX013 if I'm not mistaken (maybe 16-17mm tall vs 13mm for the SKX).


----------



## Dezti (Jul 17, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> I could be out to lunch but would think the 36mm Marathon would wear larger than the SKX013. It's A small diameter at only 36mm but is pretty tall and chunky relative to the SKX013 if I'm not mistaken (maybe 16-17mm tall vs 13mm for the SKX).


Actually Long Island watch says it's only 12mm high...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Dezti said:


> Actually Long Island watch says it's only 12mm high...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks, maybe it's just the auto version then? Thanks for correcting me. My apologies.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Dezti said:


> Actually Long Island watch says it's only 12mm high...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marathon 36mm automatic is 15mm tall vs skx013 38mm 13mm tall. Quartz should be smaller in height

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> I could be out to lunch but would think the 36mm Marathon would wear larger than the SKX013. It's A small diameter at only 36mm but is pretty tall and chunky relative to the SKX013 if I'm not mistaken (maybe 16-17mm tall vs 13mm for the SKX).


mi6 is correct; I had both at one time and the medium TSAR is unproportionally tall. I kept bumping it against random things when I had it.

It was very disappointing for me as I really like everything else about it.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My two 013 ;-)


----------



## Dezti (Jul 17, 2019)

Palo said:


> View attachment 14592517


Before seeing your watch, I was beginning to think Seamasters look boring, but this proves me wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Dezti said:


> Folks, this may not be the spot, but it's populated so I have to ask: I'm really torn between buying an SKX013 or a Marathon 36mm quartz. I need a diver for my very small wrists that just looks normal, not fancy, and is under 500 and there is nothing my style out there other than these two that are small enough and classic looking (cw 38mm quartz and Armida 36mm Are out of stock) . I've always like Arabic numerals so the Marathon speaks to me and is smaller, while the Seiko is cheaper, but maybe too big and taller (Coming from someone who likes his 34mm swatch lol). When swimming, will the auto of the Seiko go off time? My orient star classic goes off so much when I'm playing light basketball. Ahh, cheaper classic and more versatile, or more expensive tool quartz? The star classic already acts as my versatility watch though... Ahh help! Please post a thread to post to if I shouldn't do this here as I can't find any recent ones.


If you really want a beater, the Invicta 8932 is a cheap, stainless, Japanese quartz submariner homage at 38mm. Thinner than skx013. I got one for my dad for $30 or so around Black Friday. You won't find the mod parts available for this that are out there for the 40mm 8926 automatic, but it's a really solid watch for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dezti (Jul 17, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> If you really want a beater, the Invicta 8932 is a cheap, stainless, Japanese quartz submariner homage at 38mm. Thinner than skx013. I got one for my dad for $30 or so around Black Friday. You won't find the mod parts available for this that are out there for the 40mm 8926 automatic, but it's a really solid watch for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard of water issues with invicta divers. Is it true? I could use a beater for sure, but not a dead beater lol pun somewhat intended

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

Palo said:


> View attachment 14592517


I had this for a while but just sold it. Could never get the fit right so I always ended up wearing the skx013 instead. Way more comfortable. It think the proportions don't work as well because of the 18mm bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Modded to Max 013









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Dezti said:


> I've heard of water issues with invicta divers. Is it true? I could use a beater for sure, but not a dead beater lol pun somewhat intended
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've gone a few meter down with one without issue. For the price, why not try it?

Also:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

SKX025

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Feels like summer on the wrist. Still deciding if i like this combo









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Feels like summer on the wrist. Still deciding if i like this combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the concept but the orange stripe clashes with the red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

abeyk said:


> Like the concept but the orange stripe clashes with the red
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, it needs to be a red stripe instead.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dezti (Jul 17, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I've gone a few meter down with one without issue. For the price, why not try it?
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Woah what is this? Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Dezti said:


> Woah what is this? Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skx013 with monster dial/chapter ring (aftermarket). It drops right in. If you pick up a monster dial you can do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekc (Jan 18, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Yep, it needs to be a red stripe instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I prefer a white stripe but to each his own.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

snzf29 aka mini urchin


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Mini snz


How big is that one? Are they pretty rare?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> How big is that one? Are they pretty rare?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


37mm. Ya, and usually way over priced. I think you'll see them on eBay close to 300 new. The white dial seems to be the unicorn
Sadly crown doesn't screw down and it's small, so not the easiest to set


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Skx battery in jubilee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Unmodified 013 with a strapcode bracelet, a simple and comfortable all-steel companion.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

So much fun ...


----------



## Savoirfaire86 (Nov 3, 2019)

tro_jan said:


> Found and bought a NOS SKX015 Mid-sized Pepsi at a vintage watch store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find! I bought what i believed to be a Skx015 a few days ago from a local ad site but the the bezel insert is clearly not original due to the poor lume pip. Ive been trying to determine if it a skx013 with a new insert of a 015 but its hard to tell. Would you say the dial is blue or black? Lot's of conflicting information outhere.


----------



## Dezti (Jul 17, 2019)

So folks I was deciding on the Skx013 or the Marathon 36mm quartz and found the midpoint. The Armida A11. I got the last one off their website. Between this and the Skx, I just couldn't turn down sapphire crystal, Miyota 9015 (been losing only 2 sec a day for a week), and a case back for only $20 more than the Skx. While the 36mm is smaller and the smaller lugs, my small hands and wrists fit it great and I couldn't even feel it on my wrists during my lane swim yesterday and underwater the blue was so crisp and sparkly. Someday I'd like an Skx to compare the 38mm, but the 36 for now seems to balance my office job and my swim activities (low height also great for my dress shirt). Not to mention it was just a year ago that a 34mm Swatch was my daily lol. I know some will laugh at the size (and maybe one day I will too haha), but my first auto at 13mm high (Orient Star Classic) got uber scratched cause I was wacking it everywhere. Hoping this will be a solid daily driver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

I've been in the Pacific NW for work, and I thought that my SKX013 with a new 12-hour bezel would be the perfect watch to bring due to the time differences (I live in EST).


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

On leather strap ;-)


----------



## NikolaHR (Feb 19, 2019)

Mid sized divers are my favorite watch size, with a small flat wrist (165mm) its natural... While im waiting for my first ever seiko diver (skx001) to arrive, heres my beater watch
Breil Manta Quartz
Got it 8 years ago as my first watch, bought it brand new localy for about 90$, it is still available for the same price,
Its 39mm case, brushed on top of lugs, polished sides, a fat coin edge bezel (unidirectional), signed crown (non threaded), water resistant 100m, nicely engraved screw on caseback, miyota movement.
I use it everywhere, banged around in the machine shop, shower, beach, snorkel almost every summer to about 8-10m deep, never a problem
Its my first and it will never be sold, maybe retired.
The look of the vintage breil divers never gets old to me, hope you like it.


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

(duplicate)


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

H556-5020. May 1985. What's interesting about this watch is that the case diameter actually measured just slightly less than 38mm. But it looks and feels larger than my SNK809 and SKX013. Because it's has a thinner quartz movement, it's lighter and less bulky.

Also interesting it's that the dial is nearly the same size as the larger "Arnie" H558-5009 and the crystal is just 0.5mm smaller at 30.5mm.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Just comfy to wear smaller diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

On Swiss Ammo Pouch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

The diver that fits me best. 36mm x 10mm thick.


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

sernsin said:


> Just comfy to wear smaller diver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the perfect size for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

rene.r said:


> On Swiss Ammo Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking strap for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

dontbelievemejuswatch said:


> Looks like the perfect size for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate wear it proudly









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Skx023 mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> View attachment 14657581
> 
> 
> View attachment 14657583


Where did ya get that bracelet?
Also uncle seiko will be coming out with a z199 for the skx013!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Palo said:


> Where did ya get that bracelet?
> Also uncle seiko will be coming out with a z199 for the skx013!


I bought it from Taobao China for about US$7. ;-)


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordofrings (May 15, 2019)

The Seiko SKX013 is a nice balanced mid size diver for a small wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

would the bigger SKX handset, say from the 007/9 etc, fit into the space inside an SKX013? the 013's stock hands are.... fine i guess, but i do like the traditional SKX hands. I'm wondering if they don't use them because they just don't fit under the glass/too long and touch chapter, etc? or are the scaled down hands just a design choice? 

I don't have an 013, but if i were to get one, aside from a kanji wheel swap mod i'm just wondering if the regular hands would fit under the glass properly. if no i'd probably leave it at the kanji mod.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> would the bigger SKX handset, say from the 007/9 etc, fit into the space inside an SKX013? the 013's stock hands are.... fine i guess, but i do like the traditional SKX hands. I'm wondering if they don't use them because they just don't fit under the glass/too long and touch chapter, etc? or are the scaled down hands just a design choice?
> 
> I don't have an 013, but if i were to get one, aside from a kanji wheel swap mod i'm just wondering if the regular hands would fit under the glass properly. if no i'd probably leave it at the kanji mod.


They should fit under the glass (hand height is tied to movement), but I don't know about length. I can look at some spare parts later and see what they look like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, they will. I have a set of hands from an SRP Turtle on my 013, and they fit perfectly, so I see you having no issues with a handset from the 007. If you look back through this thread a few pages, you'll see my 013 and that should help give you a better idea as well.



timetellinnoob said:


> would the bigger SKX handset, say from the 007/9 etc, fit into the space inside an SKX013? the 013's stock hands are.... fine i guess, but i do like the traditional SKX hands. I'm wondering if they don't use them because they just don't fit under the glass/too long and touch chapter, etc? or are the scaled down hands just a design choice?
> 
> I don't have an 013, but if i were to get one, aside from a kanji wheel swap mod i'm just wondering if the regular hands would fit under the glass properly. if no i'd probably leave it at the kanji mod.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks guys! 

your pic is #600 on pg 60 in the thread haha. do you have more?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Sorry, I thought it wasnt too far back and more pics. Here's a few. If they're repeats, I apologize.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Is 36.25mm mid-sized?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## AwatchS (Jun 17, 2019)

I do prefer the 38mm midsizers but even the mini turtle works ok on my 6.5" wrists.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

AwatchS said:


> I do prefer the 38mm midsizers but even the mini turtle works ok on my 6.5" wrists.
> View attachment 14670929


How's it wear compared to skx007?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AwatchS (Jun 17, 2019)

Sorry I don't have an skx007 but I do have an orient ray II and the mini turtle feels smaller on the wrist.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

New nato


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Desk diving with my lightly modded SKX013 on an Uncle Seiko waffle. Usually I wear a Datejust to work but it's been hard taking this off for the past few days.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

_Don't do that_ -The Admin


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NikolaHR (Feb 19, 2019)

Modded Skx001, big bang bezel, tuna dial, still need to install black hands and a black rubber strap, hope parts arrive before christmas...


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Another mesh here ;-)


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## NikolaHR (Feb 19, 2019)

Excuse the misaligned chapter ring and arm hair lol


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> View attachment 14712903
> 
> 
> View attachment 14712905
> ...


What strap is this? Diggin' it.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> What strap is this? Diggin' it.


I bought it from taobao in China for less than US$4. But I think they probably do not ship overseas.
Cheers


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

It's the time to get a new bezel and insert


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

@Rosenbloom - where is your original bezel and insert???


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Coffee time









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @Rosenbloom - where is your original bezel and insert???


Still here. I disassembled the watch to fix the misalignment. Before putting back the original, I thought perhaps I should buy a new bezel and 12-hr insert ;-)
One by-product of this fixing is that my 013 is now running almost +/-0sec for the past two days. Yet I had done nothing to the movt!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Putting new bezel and insert made by Lucius Atelier. Hugely impressed by the quality!
It's easy and convenient. Now I have a "new" 013! ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Some lume shots ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Put it on bracelet this morning. ;-)


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Just saw this thread. Posted in the other SKX thread as well but for this thread here is my SKX013 chilling with some 'friends'::-d


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Back on the Strapcode SO bracelet...


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 6, 2020)

Here is my 4205-0156 from the mid 80's with a barton silicone strap!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Back to factory bracelet, more smooth and comfy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Got mine on Strapcode Super Oyster today.


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

Seiko Arnie.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Amriteshwar Singh said:


> Seiko Arnie.


Love the watch and love that shot but nothing about the Arnie says mid sized to me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

My bad and thanks for pointing it out, in the excitement to sharing it simply missed my mind this is not a mid sized diver.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14857227


Nice PADI Turtle but 45mm does not equal mid-size. Mid size is about 34-38mm. This thread is becoming a dive watch free for all unfortunately.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A mid-size diver, the Timex Andros:

















On 6.75" wrist:


----------



## davidgamez (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

I shall try and get this back on track 😉


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Skx015 and skx013


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Luftwaffel said:


> View attachment 14867193
> 
> 
> Skx015 and skx013


Why 015 very hard to see in the market?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

sernsin said:


> Why 015 very hard to see in the market?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SKX015 has long been discontinued.
If you do buy one pre-owned, make sure the bezel insert is still in good condition.









Jan Raymund


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Underrated quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

sernsin said:


> Underrated quartz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly rated! Just difficult to obtain. I'd pick one up in a flash of they were still in production.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A JDM 6458-600A Diver from 1981 with its gilt-edged indices









Jan Raymund


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

on an erikas original.


----------



## MissSummerStorm (Apr 18, 2014)

My mid-sized beauties


----------



## rexcfnghk (Feb 20, 2020)

Rosenbloom said:


> Put it on bracelet this morning. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14763859
> 
> ...


May I ask where did you get this bracelet with a non-protruding end link for the SKX013? I couldn't find it anywhere!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

davidgamez said:


>


Another MIDSIZE 45mm Turtle???


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

konners said:


> Highly rated! Just difficult to obtain. I'd pick one up in a flash of they were still in production.


Yes, I am really enjoying a quartz watch! Very robust and reliable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

I recently acquired an Archer seatbelt Nato strap for my SKX013. Thoughts???


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Bond NATOs look awesome on black dive watches, especially an 013.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

rexcfnghk said:


> May I ask where did you get this bracelet with a non-protruding end link for the SKX013? I couldn't find it anywhere!


Hello,
I bought the bracelet from taobao.com in China. Here, but sorry it is in Chinese:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...dd727baJPWqrG&id=565863857580&_u=t2dmg8j26111


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

sernsin said:


> Underrated quartz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


underrated by who? Like @konners says, highly rated.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> A JDM 6458-600A Diver from 1981 with its gilt-edged indices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice! thanks for sharing.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## rexcfnghk (Feb 20, 2020)

Rosenbloom said:


> Hello,
> I bought the bracelet from taobao.com in China. Here, but sorry it is in Chinese:
> 
> View attachment 14889755


That's ok I am from Hong Kong too! It's a shame that it has a hollow end link. I am looking for an oyster bracelet that has a female solid end link for my SKX013 but no luck anywhere


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Put a pilot bezel on the 013.


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll throw in my three cents










sbcm025, 6458-6000, 7c43-6010










It's a shame that Seiko abandon the mid size quartz diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

vintage navitimer said:


> It's a shame that Seiko abandon the mid size quartz diver.


I know that's right. Their old quartz divers are so much easier to wear for me, since it is noticeably thinner than their automatic counterparts.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Is this midsized?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Took my SKX013 to California to visit Disneyland and Santa Monica...

At the Cantina (Star Wars Galaxy's Edge)









Having lunch at Seaside on the Pier (Santa Monica)


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

rexcfnghk said:


> That's ok I am from Hong Kong too! It's a shame that it has a hollow end link. I am looking for an oyster bracelet that has a female solid end link for my SKX013 but no luck anywhere


Uncle seiko has a z199 and a president bracelet for the skx013 with female endlinks. They are hollow but look well made. Just ordered a z199 for mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Just a fe w more parts and I should have this build finished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidgamez (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Padi edition of the mini turtle. Great summer watch.


----------



## Junior_051 (Apr 7, 2020)

My SKX013 next to its cousin the Sarb033. If I had to live with a 2 watch collection it would be these two. Both have been daily wearers over the last few years and I think they compliment each other nicely. Both great sizes as well in my eyes.

Take it easy all


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Added a 6458-600b to the collection. The dial is a silverwhite that can also look ivory. Kind of pearlescent!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackMagic05 (Aug 23, 2019)

I went with the midsize (36.25mm) Omega Seamaster 300 ceramic, I’ve come to prefer smaller sized watches.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

Purchased new and looks good on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Who's the bracelet by? Looks a good fit.


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

konners said:


> Who's the bracelet by? Looks a good fit.


It fits the lugs much better than the Strapcode bracelet I ended up returning. Less than half the price. I got it through ebay from jandkwatches: https://www.ebay.com/usr/jandkwatches.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

SKX031

NH36 conversion.

Parts compatibility is not easy to figure out.

Waiting on the crown.... bezel is too easy to turn, need to see if I have the right size gasket.


----------



## wavy_d45 (May 6, 2020)

And on this day, back in 1981...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

KRMMRK said:


> Purchased new and looks good on my 6.5" wrist.
> View attachment 15090009


So awesome. I wish Omega would release a midsized version of the new SMP.


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

eatabagel said:


> So awesome. I wish Omega would release a midsized version of the new SMP.


It was a tough choice when I purchased this years ago. But I'm glad I went with the mid-sized. Just fits my smaller wrist better.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

eatabagel said:


> So awesome. I wish Omega would release a midsized version of the new SMP.


Agreed. I kind doubt they'd do a 36.25mm version again, but maybe a 40mm or 38mm version? That would be amazing. The new one at 42mm and 49mm lug to lug wears too big for my personal taste. I kind of hope they don't make a smaller version to be honest, because I'll be buying one for sure if they do.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sbcm023

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A mid-sized SKX015 Pepsi


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Regret selling these two Seiko's years ago as I have gravitated back towards smaller watches. Back when 013's were $145 from Freddy @ 21jewels and the 025 Perpetual $175 from Chuck in Taiwan!


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

SKX013 style custom build:


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Here's my latest.


































Maen Hudson 38mm with dial and hand swap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Here's my latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My vote for best mod EVER!!!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

38mm Islander









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Trying out my SKX013 with an "original" Bond Nato strap. Thoughts???


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Another SKX013 based build:


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tudor 75090 36mm and <11mm


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Here's mine:


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Dav25 said:


> 38mm Islander
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the Island Watch version of this watch? I believe it has a hackable/windable movement?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Not truly mid-size, only for a Tuna, lol, my Baby Blue Tuna.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> How do you like the Island Watch version of this watch? I believe it has a hackable/windable movement?


I have worn it daily since receiving it about 3-4 weeks ago. I use to wear a turtle then my 009. I always wanted an 013 but for almost the same price you get alot more. I was unsure of the 38mm size at first but after a day i got use to it, just a perfect size. Winding/hackable 4r movement thats the same as my turtle. Sapphire glass, smooth bezel action, lumed bezel. This is the 2nd batch that has screw pins on bracelet instead of pins. Im so glad i went with the 38mm version instead of the 43mm one. This is the watch seiko should have made. Some people complained about the crown guards and difficulties screwing in crown. It was tricky at first but i found a way to screw it down easy. The 1st picture shows it on a mini turtle rubber strap. I like everything about this watch. Definitely a keeper for me. Here it is on jubilee bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monojoe (Jan 14, 2012)

* monojoe
Registered*
Joined Jan 13, 2012
37 Posts
Discussion Starter • #1 • a moment ago
I've always admired the 14270 Explorer, but that one ain't walking through the door. The past 4 years I've worn a SKX007 and was crazy about it, but wanted to try the smaller 013. So, size wise and love of the SKX, I guess









this is my explorer.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

monojoe said:


> * monojoe
> Registered*
> Joined Jan 13, 2012
> 37 Posts
> ...











Not sure u will love the 013 size but in quartz version 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## cjs (Sep 28, 2011)

rene.r said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where are these straps from?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Build based on the Maen Hudson 38.

Some people don't seem to realize what midsize means.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

cjs said:


> where are these straps from?


My own handmade

PM me to discuss if interested. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I just purchased a new SKX013 this week, and I wish I had bought it a long time ago, especially at the prices they used to sell for! I bought one of the last ones from Chronograph.com which comes on a strange Seiko bracelet that I immediately removed, and put the watch on a nato strap.

I've previously owned an SKX173 and never fell in love with the proportions. I recognize that it is a nice watch and represents a lot of value, but something about the full size SKX never worked for me. I don't like how the ends of the lugs are formed, or the way the scallop from the crown guard integrates with the 5 o'clock lug. 

The SKX013 feels like a more developed design, and is much sharper in styling, with nicer finishing. The way the lugs end is much nicer, and the crown guards are better integrated. The tapered bezel is nicer than the flat-sided type on the larger SKX, and I like the knurling more. It seems more refined, and similar to the ones on the Turtles. The hand design is more appealing to my eye, and seems to mesh better with the dial design. 

I've previously added domed crystals to my Seiko watches because I like the similarity to domed acrylic crystals on vintage watches, but looking at the stock hardlex is actually refreshing. I haven't looked at one in a while, and realize now how free of reflections it is compared to sapphire, and it practically disappears most of the time. The beveled edge gives it some life with the way the light plays on it though. I love that detail.

I've got 6.5"-6.75" wrists and have owned a Rolex 14060M sub, a 1675, Omega Speedmaster, various Seiko Turtles (selling my SRPC23 now on the sales forum), and have decided to move to smaller watches because I like vintage watch proportions more than what's generally available with modern watches. The 1675 was my favorite watch, and it felt much better in size and proportion than the SKX173. This SKX013 is a little smaller, but feels closer to the 1675. It's a little taller feeling because of the bezel design, but I don't mind it, maybe because the lugs feel longer than on the SKX173, which felt a bit like having a thick puck on my wrist.

I was excited about the Seiko SBP149 because I felt like it was going to feel a lot like the Rolexes in terms of proportions and size, but the SBP149 I received had a badly off-center bezel lume pip, so I sent it back. I hadn't paid attention to the SKX013 until after that saga, but again, I wish I had bought this earlier. It checks just about all the same boxes for a daily wearer, and is way less money even with the now higher price.

I have a Nomos Club 703 coming soon, and this will be a great companion for that watch, I think.


----------



## monojoe (Jan 14, 2012)

About once a week I try to put my 007 back on and I just can't seem to do it. Tickled about the 013.


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Just had the Crystaltimes CT044F (flat sapphire, no top bevel) installed and I really love the way the chapter ring can be seen in its entirety.

The only thing to note is that I had to sand the ID of the OEM bezel insert because the edge of the crystal interferes with the insert as is. After the vigorous sanding, the crystal and the insert sit flush with one another.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

HKasdf said:


> Just had the Crystaltimes CT044F (flat sapphire, no top bevel) installed and I really love the way the chapter ring can be seen in its entirety.
> 
> The only thing to note is that I had to sand the ID of the OEM bezel insert because the edge of the crystal interferes with the insert as is. After the vigorous sanding, the crystal and the insert sit flush with one another.


Watch and style makes a domed crystal without the bevel. I dislike how the stock bevel shrinks an already small dial and cuts out the view of the chapter ring, so that was a big upgrade for my build.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Watch and style makes a domed crystal without the bevel. I dislike how the stock bevel shrinks an already small dial and cuts out the view of the chapter ring, so that was a big upgrade for my build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, wish I knew about the Watch and Style crystal. Appreciate the heads-up. I'll keep the vendor in mind for the next time.


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

Dial swap with a SNX425.


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

apoenthusiast said:


> Dial swap with a SNX425.


Nice mod!

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

Jayemmgee said:


> Nice mod!
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG


Thanks!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Mid-sized Grail
JDM Seiko Diver SBCM023 with the 8F movement/ perpetual calendar



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Finally got this back from service, my 20 year old skx015


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Luftwaffel said:


> Finally got this back from service, my 20 year old skx015
> 
> View attachment 15608425


Wonderful shot!

Here's mine:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

These are my only mid size pepsi divers, 4205 and SKX023


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The now hard-to-source mid-sized SKX015 on Uncle Seiko Z199










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy holidays everyone! Wishing all the members here a safe and healthy 2021!


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Skx013 on a Crown and Buckle Chevron syrah strap.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Also posted in the Vintage Seiko thread.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 6458-6000 from May 1983, on its original GL13A strap, hang tag, manual, and box.

This was only sold in Japan (JDM) and the hang tag indicates this was priced at ¥35,000 during the early 80s, when quartz was lording it over in Japan and the rest of the world.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

SKX013 MM200


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

My first mod build, no crown guard SKX013 case from CrystalTimes with the movement/dial/hands out of a 4th gen monster SRPD25. Love the size of this thing! Finished it earlier this week and have been wearing it on a few different straps. I like the look of the single pass NATOs but I like the lower profile of the two-piece silicone strap.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice. Im using same case. Where did you get the dial?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

boemher said:


> Very nice. Im using same case. Where did you get the dial?


Movement, dial, and handset were lifted right out of an SRPD25 monster. FYI because the markers sit so close to the edge of the dial there's no chapter ring installed. I have a skinny ring from JA coming in either today or Monday to see if it fits, but I'm not sure if it will. But if it doesn't, no worries, looks fine without it. Here's a shot of the dial out of it's original case.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I never pass up a chance to cross-post a photo. Here are my midsize quartz titanium diver's.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Lume shot


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

My SKX013 "beater" next to my Omega SMP. Is it fair to call the SKX a beater? I do use mine for outdoor activities, but I also do take care of it and it is in great condition. I did bite the bullet and had my SKX serviced 2+ years ago and it has kept amazing time since. With my current wear pattern, my SKX is within +/- 1spd. In fact, it's challenging my Omega for accuracy!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

What year was the skx013 introduced? Who has bought it new shortly after introduction? Also, was it sold officially in the USA at authorized Seiko dealers or did it only make its way to the USA mainly via grey market dealers on the internet? I packed purchased mine from Singapore via the internet after it was discontinued.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

does this count??? myself wearing a SPB105J1.....


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

44mm? nope, 38 and under is mid-size


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

VincentG said:


> 44mm? nope, 38 and under is mid-size


Look at the photo it is was a joke because of the way a 44mm watch fits my meat hook arm.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

LOL whoosh on that one, now that you mention it, the watch does look a bit small on you  Kinda like the 013 on my 7 1/2" wrist, now a fun pic would be this watch on your wrist that I would guess is probs 8 1/2",.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

New ceramic insert


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

On US GL.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red gets the square

SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

011J1/Erika's


----------



## Jaiprok427 (Apr 21, 2021)

boemher said:


> SKX013 MM200
> View attachment 15746581
> View attachment 15746582


Amazing mod.... Where did you source the dial from?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Jaiprok427 said:


> Amazing mod.... Where did you source the dial from?


Crystal times. Its a really nice dial, black sunburst but is hardly noticeable as a sunburst if that makes sense.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Darth Skx013


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I think the SKX 013 looks great without its chapter ring installed, it opens the dial up a bit more and adds some negative space which it lacks compared to 007.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Today I have the 38mm bronze Sharkdiver on. This watch has a great case, the dimensions just work.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Seiko 7c43-6010 Quartz JDM


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Somebody stop me.


----------



## WatchCodger (Dec 1, 2019)

I could have built this fully custom (only the dial is OEM) as a full-size SKX007, but really glad I went with the SKX013, mid-size route. It wears really well and has the amount of presence I was looking for. The full-width crystal and SS insert both make the dial and case look bigger than they are, while retaining 38mm diameter comfort.

I wanted day, date, and 12/24 hour for vacation/travel (hopefully) and originally hoped for a classic diver look, with applied indices -- something akin the new Heuer Professional LE with the red 13-24 track. This ended up being my favorite dial that fit the bill, and with Monster/Samurai hands it looks very integrated (full Seiko DNA). I wanted to avoid a tactical look and this looks dressier than that, as planned.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SBCM023 HAQ Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

WatchCodger said:


> I could have built this fully custom (only the dial is OEM) as a full-size SKX007, but really glad I went with the SKX013, mid-size route. It wears really well and has the amount of presence I was looking for. The full-width crystal and SS insert both make the dial and case look bigger than they are, while retaining 38mm diameter comfort.
> 
> I wanted day, date, and 12/24 hour for vacation/travel (hopefully) and originally hoped for a classic diver look, with applied indices -- something akin the new Heuer Professional LE with the red 13-24 track. This ended up being my favorite dial that fit the bill, and with Monster/Samurai hands it looks very integrated (full Seiko DNA). I wanted to avoid a tactical look and this looks dressier than that, as planned.
> View attachment 15950799


You and I have very similar tastes!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

wearing this a lot lately. Indestructible.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Can someone here with the sbcm023 post the stainless steel bracelet code number? I want to pair it w/ my skx013


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mid-size for the mid-week: SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

crazeazn said:


> Can someone here with the sbcm023 post the stainless steel bracelet code number? I want to pair it w/ my skx013


Bracelet is D1Z7AG

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I love this watch. What Seiko does best. And the 7S keeps better time than my two SARBs.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX033J arrived earlier today.


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

sbcm025 and 023










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

DCOmegafan said:


> I love this watch. What Seiko does best. And the 7S keeps better time than my two SARBs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's a crapshoot, but when I wear my SKX013 daily, it's bang on at +1 or +2 per day. If I skip a day and put it on again, it's usually off by 10s or so. The isochronism is real!

And just because we can always use more pics:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I put on my midsize Seiko SKX001 today for the Summer Day-Date Solstice post in the Affordables forum and on Instagram although I posted a Rolex Day-Date on Instagram as that would be a more fitting watch for today.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Subtly and hopefully tastefully modded SKX013. Brushed bezel, SKX007 lollipop seconds hand and modded 20mm to 16mm strapcode super 3d oyster. Daily wear perfection.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks good! I like the 16mm taper.


----------



## shimmyshimmy (Dec 17, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Mid-size for the mid-week: SKX015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for one of the 015s but it's nowhere 
Lucky you have it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

iwhelan said:


> Looks good! I like the 16mm taper.


Me too I wish Strapcode would wake up and offer it on 013 bracelets themselves.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

boemher said:


> Me too I wish Strapcode would wake up and offer it on 013 bracelets themselves.


How did you mod it to achieve the taper? My only bracelet is the stock jubilee because nothing else I've found has a good taper, but I'd love to add a good Oyster to the mix.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The Strapcode Tudor BB58 oyster bracelet tapers and matches up to the endlinks of the Strapcode SKX013 oyster. But the pins are a different diameter.

I own a few Strapcodes and guessed that the middle part of the link would fit so picked up a the Tudor one on sales corner to test the theory out. If it didnt fit then my Tudor would have a spare bracelet 😆

It wears so much better with 20 to 16 taper and is much more balanced visually.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Perpetual Calendar Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## chord (Aug 2, 2011)

This picture is a couple of years old but I don't think I've ever posted it here. My SKX005 from '97. I bought it around 2002 and have had it for over 20 years.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> HAQ Perpetual Calendar Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much the perfect Seiko diver for me. If only Seiko would do something like this again.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This is an el-cheapo ($14) jubilee and it really fits just fine, when a 44G2JZshows up on a sales forum for a deal or I just feel like spending $40 for a bracelet on a watch I am giving to my younger son  I have the original Z20 for it as well.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all are enjoying the holiday season and being safe out there! Another year, and another shot of my SKX! Cheers!


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! If anyone is willing to part with their SBCM023 bracelet (D1Z7AG), please let me know!


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

G'day fellow mid sizers,

I've lost count how many SKXs I've bought (and sold). Countless 007s, 009s and 013s.

I acquired yet another 013 this week and intent to keep it for the long haul.. have you seen their prices recently?

This had been tastefully modified by the previous owner:

Pepsi alum. bezel insert
Sub bezel
DD sapphire crystal with blue AR
Subtle and blink and you'll miss it upgrades... importantly it still looks like a SKX and not some frankenwatch.

Cheers!

(Sorry for the slight back focus!)


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

boemher said:


> The Strapcode Tudor BB58 oyster bracelet tapers and matches up to the endlinks of the Strapcode SKX013 oyster. But the pins are a different diameter.
> 
> I own a few Strapcodes and guessed that the middle part of the link would fit so picked up a the Tudor one on sales corner to test the theory out. If it didnt fit then my Tudor would have a spare bracelet 😆
> 
> It wears so much better with 20 to 16 taper and is much more balanced visually.


That taper is mint! Like a good dress pants... you need the taper. I'll remember that tip, thanks!

On a related note I'm loving the look of Uncle Seiko's Z199, also with 20 --> 16 taper.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

VincentG said:


> This is an el-cheapo ($14) jubilee and it really fits just fine, when a 44G2JZshows up on a sales forum for a deal or I just feel like spending $40 for a bracelet on a watch I am giving to my younger son  I have the original Z20 for it as well.
> View attachment 16236151


Well my plans for this watch have changed and I ponied up the $$ for the 44G2JZ as they are no longer in Seiko stocks. Plus with the generous help of a forum member I have assembled the following OEM factory parts, new movement, complete set of gaskets and a new oem crystal. Other than a few marks on the bezel insert I should be able to get this watch into "like new" condition, I also have the full kit for it, including hang tag and booklet. It will become either a Birthday or a Christmas gift for my younger son this year. He has drooled over this watch for years and I just did not have the time to do the work for last Christmas or I would have, and posted pics. I am also on the hunt for a deal on a SBCM025 to gift to him, but I may have to settle for an 023


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

VincentG said:


> Well my plans for this watch have changed and I ponied up the $$ for the 44G2JZ as they are no longer in Seiko stocks. Plus with the generous help of a forum member I have assembled the following OEM factory parts, new movement, complete set of gaskets and a new oem crystal. Other than a few marks on the bezel insert I should be able to get this watch into "like new" condition, I also have the full kit for it, including hang tag and booklet. It will become either a Birthday or a Christmas gift for my younger son this year. He has drooled over this watch for years and I just did not have the time to do the work for last Christmas or I would have, and posted pics. I am also on the hunt for a deal on a SBCM025 to gift to him, but I may have to settle for an 023


That sounds awesome! Can you post some pics of the finished DYI updates when ready? Fantastic gift and wonderful idea. I wish I could do the same someday, but my girls aren't interested in watches...


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> That sounds awesome! Can you post some pics of the finished DYI updates when ready? Fantastic gift and wonderful idea. I wish I could do the same someday, but my girls aren't interested in watches...


I will post pics here when it is done. I have two sons and one is WIS the older one just likes watches in a kind of normal way  It is my younger son that has the 013 coming. Both have been indulged with watches all of their lives and I have enjoyed it a lot


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An elusive Teal 6458 mid-sized quartz diver


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Perpetual Diver SBCM023


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Currently have the SKX013, SKX015, and SBCM025. Have had the 013 for about a decade and was my main daily until I got a Tudor that has recently taken the daily role. Also, recently got the 025 and changed the battery and reset the calendar. The SBCM is such a great watch (basically a 39mm SKX with a fantastic movement).

Also, the Strapcode super jubilee for the 013 fits the SBCM and it’s incredible. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mike2 said:


> Currently have the SKX013, SKX015, and SBCM025. Have had the 013 for about a decade and was my main daily until I got a Tudor that has recently taken the daily role. Also, recently got the 025 and changed the battery and reset the calendar. The SBCM is such a great watch (basically a 39mm SKX with a fantastic movement).
> 
> Also, the Strapcode super jubilee for the 013 fits the SBCM and it’s incredible.
> 
> ...


Great pics! Your 013 looks to be in great shape for being almost a decade old. Mine is 5 years old and still looks almost new, despite being my beater. Just out of curiousity, what Tudor did you end up getting that replaced your skx as your daily wear?


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Great pics! Your 013 looks to be in great shape for being almost a decade old. Mine is 5 years old and still looks almost new, despite being my beater. Just out of curiousity, what Tudor did you end up getting that replaced your skx as your daily wear?


Thanks! Sorry for the late reply. It is in pretty good shape, but depending on the lighting the scratches in both the polished and brushed sections become more apparent. Overall though, it feels like it looks better than it should. 

I wound up with a blue BB58. It is incredibly stoic. It’s a subtle watch and not for everyone but I love it. I like it more after 10 months than I did when I first got it. Had the SPB149 initially for a while but felt just a hair too large for a daily wearer on my humble wrist (that and terrible QC). I do miss that Seiko, best looking dive watch I’ve ever had.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

@Mike2 that's a great looking Tudor! I never really thought of Tudor much, but the BB58 is growing on me - particularly the size. I'm still not sure about the snowflake hour hand of the Tudor, but it's not bad either. If I was in need of a blue diver, this would be at the top of the list.

My everyday wear is an Omega SMP Bond auto (2531.80), so that covers my blue diver! My dad gifted me his Omega back in 2016. At 41 mm, it works well on my 6.75 - 7" wrist. What I really like about my Omega is how thin it really is - much thinner than the current Omega SMP or Planet Ocean.

I prefer watches in the 37 - 42 mm range. I wore a TAG Heuer classic 2000 for almost 20 years. That watch is 37.5 mm, so I guess I'm used to smaller watches.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Mike2 said:


> Currently have the SKX013, SKX015, and SBCM025. Have had the 013 for about a decade and was my main daily until I got a Tudor that has recently taken the daily role. Also, recently got the 025 and changed the battery and reset the calendar. The SBCM is such a great watch (basically a 39mm SKX with a fantastic movement).
> 
> Also, the Strapcode super jubilee for the 013 fits the SBCM and it’s incredible.
> 
> ...


If you want to get rid of your SBCM bracelet, i'd love to buy it!


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

crazeazn said:


> If you want to get rid of your SBCM bracelet, i'd love to buy it!




That is actually a Strapcode Super Jubilee for the SKX013. In the photos I posted, the shots of the 013, 015, and 025 are the same exact bracelet. I know the SKX amd SBCM are different cases but the bracelet fits the SBCM perfectly. The Strapcode is a tank, I love that bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Mike2 said:


> That is actually a Strapcode Super Jubilee for the SKX013. In the photos I posted, the shots of the 013, 015, and 025 are the same exact bracelet. I know the SKX amd SBCM are different cases but the bracelet fits the SBCM perfectly. The Strapcode is a tank, I love that bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I know! I thought you liked the strapcode so much you that you took off the Seiko. haha. I had an SBCM023 many many years ago...and sold it (foolishly) but I really liked the oyster bracelet so I figured I might ask. I love that you have the set.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone here have a side by side of the 013 with the Seamaster Pro Coaxial 36mm, the one with the ceramic bezel? Would love to see that comparison....


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Not a true diver, this is the 38mm Seiko SNZF027. This watch was in pretty rough shape so I restored it, put a CT sapphire on it, replaced the insert with a OEM made for SKX025, and a cheap bracelet for Ali Express. I made this watch for my wife, and this along with her SNK807 are her favorite watches, even though she has a few other higher end swiss pieces.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

SKX009 with navy CB05


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SKX007 and SKX009 at 43mm are NOT mid-size divers. Mid-size divers are usually around 34-38mm (like the 38mm SKX013).


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

SNE585 Solar


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

wwarren said:


> SNE585 Solar


I like the bezel insert on that. A very nice diver!


----------



## Thediyblues (10 mo ago)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I scored a NOS Seiko SKX419 desk diver for only USD $100 during eBay's recent discount on anything offer. Was planning to do a faux-GMT dual time mod with the bi-directional bezel but I might do it to my SKX023 instead.


Did you ever try any other bezels on this SKX419? Trying to find info if the SKX013 bezel fits. Would look really cool with different bezel!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Perpetual Diver


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Scored an SNE solar for a good price. Enjoying the slim case profile and excellent time keeping.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Those SNE Solar watches look excellent! Are they worth the price?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Those SNE Solar watches look excellent! Are they worth the price?


They may be a little overpriced, but it happened to be exactly what I was looking for at the time and I didnt want to wait for prices to come down, so I paid up.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Something mid-sized for today: SKX015


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

My latest SKX013 project: installation of a Crystal Times flat sapphire crystal. The non-beveled edge eliminates the distortion around the chapter ring. I tried a top-hat crystal, and liked the look aesthetically, but this is more functional. The thick crystal now sits flush with the bezel. I had to reduce the inside diameter of the bezel insert, but that was easy. Why do I care about such a small detail? I don't know!

Edit: The above use of the word "reduce" was a poor choice. The inside bezel diameter was enlarged via reduction with sandpaper.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

SolomonSmith said:


> My latest SKX013 project: installation of a Crystal Times flat sapphire crystal. The non-beveled edge eliminates the distortion around the chapter ring. I tried a top-hat crystal, and liked the look aesthetically, but this is more functional. The thick crystal now sits flush with the bezel. I had to reduce the inside diameter of the bezel insert, but that was easy. Why do I care about such a small detail? I don't know!


How did you "reduce" the inside diameter of your bezel insert? Did you use a dremel or some other tool? I'd be too sketched out to try that.

Watch looks fantastic!


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. I used 220-grit wet/dry sandpaper wrapped around a plastic bottle. I tried to get a fairly tight fit inside the bezel insert, then just rotated the insert/bezel to let the sandpaper do the work. I checked the fit every couple of minutes, because I didn't want to overdo it. Once I got it about right, I gave it a few turns with 320-grit sandpaper. The aluminum sands down pretty fast. Also, if you do this be sure to remove the bezel retaining gasket first so it doesn't get clogged with aluminum dust. I vacuumed the dust out and washed the bezel before reinstalling it.


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

from 1996...
seiko solar by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SBMC023 Perpetual Calendar HAQ Diver


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

SBCM025/27










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally168 (Jan 28, 2018)

Household chores day....great for wearing my beat-up SKX001


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

bumping the thread and hoping seiko one day makes another midsize diver (besides the ugly mini turtle)


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread can't die.. 2 months without a post?!

I present the Seiko BB38 (or SKXplorer)?


----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)

My one and only midsize diver... I didn't like two-tone watches until I saw this one.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I built this out of an skx023 case 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UserName: (5 mo ago)

The rare and probably faked SKX015J. I have only found 2 others on the internet. I would say someone other than Seiko printed the extra text onto the dial. They even went so far as to stamp the case back with “Japan”.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

How about the new solar line? SNE569. 
















38mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

UserName: said:


> The rare and probably faked SKX015J. I have only found 2 others on the internet. I would say someone other than Seiko printed the extra text onto the dial. They even went so far as to stamp the case back with “Japan”.


Hmm - not sure about the SKX015J? How is the watch running?

The following is a video where TGV discusses how he ended up buying a fake SKX013J. He also mentioned in the video about how he observed that he had seen very few SKX013J versions. Makes me wonder if there ever was a SKX013J???


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Hmm - not sure about the SKX015J? How is the watch running?
> 
> The following is a video where TGV discusses how he ended up buying a fake SKX013J. He also mentioned in the video about how he observed that he had seen very few SKX013J versions. Makes me wonder if there ever was a SKX013J???


There never was an an SKX015. The above poster was making a joke. SKX015 is an SKX013 with a PEPSI bezel insert swap. The SKX015 was never a model distributed by Seiko (at least according to Marc from LIW).


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UserName: (5 mo ago)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Hmm - not sure about the SKX015J? How is the watch running?
> 
> The following is a video where TGV discusses how he ended up buying a fake SKX013J. He also mentioned in the video about how he observed that he had seen very few SKX013J versions. Makes me wonder if there ever was a SKX013J???


It’s a 22 year old 7s26A. It’s got a beat error of 5MS and running about 30 seconds slow. The spacing between the 2 and 1 is kind of wide. Mine is stamped Japan on the back. His 013 wasn’t stamped. I have not seen anything to suggest there ever was Japan model. Someone put some effort into faking it though.


----------



## UserName: (5 mo ago)

mi6_ said:


> There never was an an SKX015. The above poster was making a joke. SKX015 is an SKX013 with a PEPSI bezel insert swap. The SKX015 was never a model distributed by Seiko (at least according to Marc from LIW).





UserName: said:


> It’s a 22 year old 7s26A. It’s got a beat error of 5MS and running about 30 seconds slow. The spacing between the 2 and 1 is kind of wide. Mine is stamped Japan on the back. His 013 wasn’t stamped. I have not seen anything to suggest there ever was Japan model. Someone put some effort into faking it though.


Insert replaced by last owner. I replaced the crystal. It was so badly scratched you couldn’t read the time.


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm a huge fan of the 6458 quartz divers from the early-mid eighties, only released for the Japanese domestic market. They have a robust, easy to service, 7 jewel movement with adjustable rate trimmer. 38mm wide w/o crown, 42.5mm lug-to-lug, and thinner than mechanical at 10.8mm. The mirror-polished applied dial indices sparkle in the sun and complement the hands beautifully.

It's worth paying a bit more for an example with a bezel insert in good condition, as they are no longer available, and I haven't seen any aftermarket options. I've seen some watches for sale with SKX013 inserts, but if you look carefully, they don't quite fit, as the OD is very slightly smaller. It's also a minor bummer that the lug spacing is 19mm, which really limits strap and bracelet options.

6458-600a











6458-6000 salvage beater, resurrected from severe water damage. I painted the hands because they were too far gone from corrosion.











6458-6020 transitional model released for a couple of years just before the 7c43. These are identical to the earlier 6458 models with the exception of a screw-down crystal retaining ring and 200m depth rating.


----------

